# Lascerà il marito?



## PAOLO STANCO (20 Maggio 2012)

*Lascerà il marito?*

ho conosciuto una donna meravigliosa due anni fa. sposata. lei mi ha cercato, lei è stata molto diretta... tutto è iniziato per gioco poi si è fatto terribilmente serio. lei dice di amarmi come non ha mai amato nessuno, però non si separa. ha un bimbo di cinque anni e con il marito mi racconta è finito tutto tanto tempo fa. a volte mi sta molto vicina e dice che si separerà, altre volte, soprattutto dopo le domeniche familiari, mi allontana e dice di essere molto confusa e di stare male al pensiero di separarsi. il marito (anche lui ha avuto nel recente passato una storia extraconiugale importante) adesso continua a dirle di voler riprovare a stare con lei, lei mi dice che ama me e del marito non ne vuole più sapere però non mi da dei tempi. io con lei mi sono preso tutti gli impegni del mondo, anche di aiutarla economicamente se dovesse servire. però lei è ancora lì e io non so davvero che fare. lei mi chiede di staccarci per un po perchè così si separerebbe più facilmente, io credo che mi chieda di staccarmi per riavvicinarsi al marito... che faccio?


----------



## Daniele (20 Maggio 2012)

Sarò franco con te, tu sei l'amante, non conti niente, mettiti da parte e fatti una vita, se lei vorrà lasciare il marito e tu sarai ancora libero allora potrete avere una chances, ma attualmente tu non conti nulla e scusa se te lo dico, il marito che è anche il padre del figlio ha tutto il diritto a voler provare a ricostruire quella che è una famiglia, alla faccia del vostro grande ammmmmmore!!


----------



## Niko74 (20 Maggio 2012)

No non lo lascerà. O perlomeno non sarai tu la causa, se no già lo avrebbe fatto.


----------



## PAOLO STANCO (20 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sarò franco con te, tu sei l'amante, non conti niente, mettiti da parte e fatti una vita, se lei vorrà lasciare il marito e tu sarai ancora libero allora potrete avere una chances, ma attualmente tu non conti nulla e scusa se te lo dico, il marito che è anche il padre del figlio ha tutto il diritto a voler provare a ricostruire quella che è una famiglia, alla faccia del vostro grande ammmmmmore!!


sicuramente hai ragione, il marito però ne ha combinate di tutti i colori e se lei mi dicesse francamente che vuole riprovarci io me ne andrei a gambe levate... lei invece un giorno mi dice di lasciarle spazio ed il giorno dopo si mette a piangere se io mi allontano e mi prega di non lasciarla


----------



## Daniele (20 Maggio 2012)

PAOLO STANCO ha detto:


> sicuramente hai ragione, il marito però ne ha combinate di tutti i colori e se lei mi dicesse francamente che vuole riprovarci io me ne andrei a gambe levate... lei invece un giorno mi dice di lasciarle spazio ed il giorno dopo si mette a piangere se io mi allontano e mi prega di non lasciarla


Sii forte tu, lasciala e dille che ci sarai se avrà messo ordine nella sua vita, che fino ad ora lei ti ha usato e che ha comunque preso per i fondelli suo marito, come lui ha preso per i fondelli lei (oh, tradimento da entrambe le parti!!!).
Lei ti sta ricattando, sta decidendo tutto per te e non va bene questo, lei non deve piangere per averti e poi il giorno dopo dire il contrario, ma deve lasciare il marito e dopo venire (ma solo dopo) da te!
Sii uomo, smolla una donnetta.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sarò franco con te, tu sei l'amante, non conti niente, mettiti da parte e fatti una vita, se lei vorrà lasciare il marito e tu sarai ancora libero allora potrete avere una chances, ma attualmente tu non conti nulla e scusa se te lo dico, il marito che è anche il padre del figlio ha tutto il diritto a voler provare a ricostruire quella che è una famiglia, alla faccia del vostro grande ammmmmmore!!




Bhè che dire concordo.....


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sarò franco con te, tu sei l'amante, non conti niente, mettiti da parte e fatti una vita, se lei vorrà lasciare il marito e tu sarai ancora libero allora potrete avere una chances, ma attualmente tu non conti nulla e scusa se te lo dico, il marito che è anche il padre del figlio ha tutto il diritto a voler provare a ricostruire quella che è una famiglia, alla faccia del vostro grande ammmmmmore!!


Sono d'accordo. In due anni di tempo ne ha avuto... se non l'ha fatto è perchè tutto questo grande amore non c'è. Oppure è solo molto vigliacca. In entrambi i casi l'unico a rimetterci sei tu.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2012)

PAOLO STANCO ha detto:


> ho conosciuto una donna meravigliosa due anni fa. sposata. lei mi ha cercato, lei è stata molto diretta... tutto è iniziato per gioco poi si è fatto terribilmente serio. lei dice di amarmi come non ha mai amato nessuno, però non si separa. ha un bimbo di cinque anni e con il marito mi racconta è finito tutto tanto tempo fa. a volte mi sta molto vicina e dice che si separerà, altre volte, soprattutto dopo le domeniche familiari, mi allontana e dice di essere molto confusa e di stare male al pensiero di separarsi. il marito (anche lui ha avuto nel recente passato una storia extraconiugale importante) adesso continua a dirle di voler riprovare a stare con lei, lei mi dice che ama me e del marito non ne vuole più sapere però non mi da dei tempi. io con lei mi sono preso tutti gli impegni del mondo, anche di aiutarla economicamente se dovesse servire. però lei è ancora lì e io non so davvero che fare. lei mi chiede di staccarci per un po perchè così si separerebbe più facilmente, io credo che mi chieda di staccarmi per riavvicinarsi al marito... che faccio?


Riceverai pugno di mosche.
Fidati.


----------



## PAOLO STANCO (20 Maggio 2012)

perchè nessuno mi da speranza? cosa vi fa pensare che non si separerà?


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2012)

PAOLO STANCO ha detto:


> perchè nessuno mi da speranza? cosa vi fa pensare che non si separerà?


...per le stesse risposte che abbiamo fornito ampiamente nel 3D fotocopia " LA MIA REALTA' " e che faresst bene a leggere attentamente....


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...per le stesse risposte che abbiamo fornito ampiamente nel 3D fotocopia " LA MIA REALTA' " e che faresst bene a leggere attentamente....


bhe scusa la grossa differenza è che lei non fa nessun progetto con il marito, almeno così mi dice... anzi lei fantastica progetti con me


----------



## Flavia (20 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> bhe scusa la grossa differenza è che lei non fa nessun progetto con il marito, almeno così mi dice... anzi lei fantastica progetti con me


appunto lei fantastica progetti con te, ma cosa fa in concreto per renderli reali?
se avesse voluto il marito lo avrebbe già lasciato da tempo
che brutte situazioni
rifletti bene sulle reali possibilità di una vita insieme, perchè sei candidato a tanta sofferenza


----------



## Flavia (20 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sii forte tu, lasciala e dille che ci sarai se avrà messo ordine nella sua vita, che fino ad ora lei ti ha usato e che ha comunque preso per i fondelli suo marito, come lui ha preso per i fondelli lei (oh, tradimento da entrambe le parti!!!).
> Lei ti sta ricattando, sta decidendo tutto per te e non va bene questo, lei non deve piangere per averti e poi il giorno dopo dire il contrario, ma deve lasciare il marito e dopo venire (ma solo dopo) da te!
> Sii uomo, smolla una donnetta.


Daniele hai ragione, il problema è che quando ti trovi coinvolto è difficile pensare in  modo razionale


----------



## Ballerino (20 Maggio 2012)

PAOLO STANCO ha detto:


> ho conosciuto una donna meravigliosa due anni fa. sposata. lei mi ha cercato, lei è stata molto diretta... tutto è iniziato per gioco poi si è fatto terribilmente serio. lei dice di amarmi come non ha mai amato nessuno, però non si separa. ha un bimbo di cinque anni e con il marito mi racconta è finito tutto tanto tempo fa. a volte mi sta molto vicina e dice che si separerà, altre volte, soprattutto dopo le domeniche familiari, mi allontana e dice di essere molto confusa e di stare male al pensiero di separarsi. il marito (anche lui ha avuto nel recente passato una storia extraconiugale importante) adesso continua a dirle di voler riprovare a stare con lei, lei mi dice che ama me e del marito non ne vuole più sapere però non mi da dei tempi. io con lei mi sono preso tutti gli impegni del mondo, anche di aiutarla economicamente se dovesse servire. però lei è ancora lì e io non so davvero che fare. lei mi chiede di staccarci per un po perchè così si separerebbe più facilmente, io credo che mi chieda di staccarmi per riavvicinarsi al marito... che faccio?


Caro Paolo, non ti è passato in mente minimamente che forse ti ha mentito sempre? 
che per lei è stato semplicemente solo avere un amante fresco da affiancare alla quotidianità di coppia.
non sarebbe ne la prima ne l 'ultima,
poi è un classico che parlino male dei loro compagni, 
e forse si sta staccando da te perche la pressi troppo.


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2012)

...sinceramente, a me Tutti questi "amanti innamorati" cominciano a farmi in pò ridere!
... ma che cazzo di fine hanno fatto quelli "veri e spietati", "quelli che fuori dal letto... ognuno per i cazzi suoi"?
santo Lothar... bisognerebbe farti un monumento, tieni alta la categoria!!!


----------



## Sabina_ (20 Maggio 2012)

PAOLO STANCO ha detto:


> ho conosciuto una donna meravigliosa due anni fa. sposata. lei mi ha cercato, lei è stata molto diretta... tutto è iniziato per gioco poi si è fatto terribilmente serio. lei dice di amarmi come non ha mai amato nessuno, però non si separa. ha un bimbo di cinque anni e con il marito mi racconta è finito tutto tanto tempo fa. a volte mi sta molto vicina e dice che si separerà, altre volte, soprattutto dopo le domeniche familiari, mi allontana e dice di essere molto confusa e di stare male al pensiero di separarsi. il marito (anche lui ha avuto nel recente passato una storia extraconiugale importante) adesso continua a dirle di voler riprovare a stare con lei, lei mi dice che ama me e del marito non ne vuole più sapere però non mi da dei tempi. io con lei mi sono preso tutti gli impegni del mondo, anche di aiutarla economicamente se dovesse servire. però lei è ancora lì e io non so davvero che fare. lei mi chiede di staccarci per un po perchè così si separerebbe più facilmente, io credo che mi chieda di staccarmi per riavvicinarsi al marito... che faccio?


Separarsi non e' assolutamente un passo facile. Oltre. Tutta una serie di problemi economici e organizzativi comporta un grande dolore, qualsiasi sia la situazione che uno ha in casa. E' un fallimento personale e relazionale.
Più spesso capita che ci si separi quando c'è una terza persona, perché molti matrimoni in crisi si trascinano per anni per non affrontare una separazione.
Non condivido quello che ti e' stato detto sopra, che se non si e' separata in due anni non lo farà mai, anche se non voglio alimentare speranze in quanto non conosco lei e la vostra situazione. Separarsi (specialmente quando ci sono dei bimbi) e' un passo che va fatto con coscienza e consapevolezza e avendo ben chiaro che tipo di persona sia la persona di cui ci si e' innamorati.
Ho una relazione da due anni, entrambi sposati ed entrambi piu propensi a separarci dopo due anni che non nei primi mesi di pazzo innmoramento e passione. Queste cose si fanno con la testa.
Lasciale lo spazio che ti chiede. Avresti alternative ora?


----------



## Sabina_ (20 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...sinceramente, a me Tutti questi "amanti innamorati" cominciano a farmi in pò ridere!
> ... ma che cazzo di fine hanno fatto quelli "veri e spietati", "quelli che fuori dal letto... ognuno per i cazzi suoi"?
> santo Lothar... bisognerebbe farti un monumento, tieni alta la categoria!!!


Io quelli non li considero amanti... ma arzilli trombatori. E spesso tanto fumo e poco arrosto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...sinceramente, a me Tutti questi "amanti innamorati" cominciano a farmi in pò ridere!
> ... ma che cazzo di fine hanno fatto quelli "veri e spietati", *"quelli che fuori dal letto... ognuno per i cazzi suoi"*?
> santo Lothar... bisognerebbe farti un monumento, tieni alta la categoria!!!



son fasi della vita


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Separarsi non e' assolutamente un passo facile. Oltre. Tutta una serie di problemi economici e organizzativi comporta un grande dolore, qualsiasi sia la situazione che uno ha in casa. E' un fallimento personale e relazionale.
> Più spesso capita che ci si separi quando c'è una terza persona, perché molti matrimoni in crisi si trascinano per anni per non affrontare una separazione.
> *Non condivido quello che ti e' stato detto sopra, che se non si e' separata in due anni non lo farà mai*, anche se non voglio alimentare speranze in quanto non conosco lei e la vostra situazione. Separarsi (specialmente quando ci sono dei bimbi) e' un passo che va fatto con coscienza e consapevolezza e avendo ben chiaro che tipo di persona sia la persona di cui ci si e' innamorati.
> Ho una relazione da due anni, entrambi sposati ed entrambi piu propensi a separarci dopo due anni che non nei primi mesi di pazzo innmoramento e passione. Queste cose si fanno con la testa.
> *Lasciale lo spazio che ti chiede.* Avresti alternative ora?


Quoto


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Maggio 2012)

PAOLO STANCO ha detto:


> perchè nessuno mi da speranza? cosa vi fa pensare che non si separerà?


Nel mio 3D l'ho detto. Io ho una storia da 3 anni e lei il marito non lo lascerÀ mai...
Non trovo giusto mettere a scegliere le persone "o me o lui"
Se il rapporto che vivi non ti soddisfa allora la scelta la devi fare tu.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2012)

PAOLO STANCO ha detto:


> ho conosciuto una donna meravigliosa due anni fa. sposata. *lei mi ha cercato*, lei è stata molto diretta... tutto è iniziato per gioco poi si è fatto terribilmente serio. *lei dice di amarmi *come non ha mai amato nessuno, però non si separa. ha un bimbo di cinque anni e con il marito mi racconta è finito tutto tanto tempo fa. *a volte mi sta molto vicina* e dice che si separerà, altre volte, soprattutto dopo le domeniche familiari, *mi allontana* e dice di essere molto confusa e di stare male al pensiero di separarsi. il marito (anche lui ha avuto nel recente passato una storia extraconiugale importante) adesso continua a dirle di voler riprovare a stare con lei, lei mi dice che ama me e del marito non ne vuole più sapere però non mi da dei tempi. io con lei mi sono preso tutti gli impegni del mondo, anche di aiutarla economicamente se dovesse servire. però lei è ancora lì e io non so davvero che fare.* lei mi chiede* di staccarci per un po perchè così si separerebbe più facilmente, io credo che mi chieda di staccarmi per riavvicinarsi al marito... che faccio?



ma tu, a parte prenderti tutti gli impegni del mondo..... la ami? la consideri una persona degna di fiducia?

che lei sia molto importante per te si evince dal fatto che parli praticamente solo di lei, ma tu?


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> *Separarsi non e' assolutamente un passo facile. Oltre. Tutta una serie di problemi economici e organizzativi comporta un grande dolore, qualsiasi sia la situazione che uno ha in casa. E' un fallimento personale e relazionale.
> *Più spesso capita che ci si separi quando c'è una terza persona, perché molti matrimoni in crisi si trascinano per anni per non affrontare una separazione.
> Non condivido quello che ti e' stato detto sopra, che se non si e' separata in due anni non lo farà mai, anche se non voglio alimentare speranze in quanto non conosco lei e la vostra situazione. Separarsi (specialmente quando ci sono dei bimbi) e' un passo che va fatto con coscienza e consapevolezza e avendo ben chiaro che tipo di persona sia la persona di cui ci si e' innamorati.
> Ho una relazione da due anni, entrambi sposati ed entrambi piu propensi a separarci dopo due anni che non nei primi mesi di pazzo innmoramento e passione. Queste cose si fanno con la testa.
> Lasciale lo spazio che ti chiede. Avresti alternative ora?


E allora? La gente si separa ogni giorno senza avere amanti. Come mai tutti quelli che hanno amanti fissi sono così restii a farlo, anche quando riconoscono di non essere più innamorati del coniuge? Non sarà perchè è tanto comodo avere una persona che ti dà conforto e ti coccola senza bisogno di sconvolgersi la vita con la separazione?

Io trovo che sia davvero troppo comodo agire così. Significa, scusa il termine, pararsi il culo. Intanto per due anni un marito è stato allegramente cornificato senza saperlo e di tutti i vostri romantici progetti non sa nulla.

Quando si tradisce un compagno per anni con una storia parallela il matrimonio non esiste più. Ed è doveroso, secondo me, informare innanzitutto il proprio coniuge perchè ne ha diritto e ha diritto, eventualmente, di prendere in considerazione anche lui l'idea della separazione. Ma come si fa a ponderare, valutare, decidere alle spalle di un marito o di una moglie quando e come è il momento di separarsi?

Tu dici che queste cose si fanno con la testa... per me si fanno con due teste, quelle delle due persone che decidono di separarsi e che, insieme, affrontano la crisi del loro matrimonio e la sua evoluzione.


----------



## ballerino (20 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E allora? La gente si separa ogni giorno senza avere amanti. Come mai tutti quelli che hanno amanti fissi sono così restii a farlo, anche quando riconoscono di non essere più innamorati del coniuge? Non sarà perchè è tanto comodo avere una persona che ti dà conforto e ti coccola senza bisogno di sconvolgersi la vita con la separazione?
> 
> Io trovo che sia davvero troppo comodo agire così. Significa, scusa il termine, pararsi il culo. Intanto per due anni un marito è stato allegramente cornificato senza saperlo e di tutti i vostri romantici progetti non sa nulla.
> 
> ...


ciao Sole, secondo me il marito è completamente ignaro di questa cosa
lei è una egoista abile mentitrice tutto qui.


----------



## Fiorella (20 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E allora? La gente si separa ogni giorno senza avere amanti. Come mai tutti quelli che hanno amanti fissi sono così restii a farlo, anche quando riconoscono di non essere più innamorati del coniuge? Non sarà perchè è tanto comodo avere una persona che ti dà conforto e ti coccola senza bisogno di sconvolgersi la vita con la separazione?
> 
> Io trovo che sia davvero troppo comodo agire così. Significa, scusa il termine, pararsi il culo. Intanto per due anni un marito è stato allegramente cornificato senza saperlo e di tutti i vostri romantici progetti non sa nulla.
> 
> ...


Hai proprio ragione Sole ad esempio io ho deciso di separarmi/divorziare dal mio ex marito nel 2001, senza amanti etc, dopo 7 anni di matrimonio il nostro rapporto si era spento, abbiamo provato a ricucire il tutto, ma nulla e da single abbiamo preso strade diverse.
Lui ora ha una compagna, io pure dal 2005 e 2 bellissimi  gemelli di 2 anni, sono felice per la scelta fatta e con il mio ex ho un buon rapporto perchè siamo stati onesti. 
Ultima cosa avevamo anche una società insieme, ma questo non mi spaventò, dopo aver ricevuto il rimborso, mi misi a cercar lavoro, quindi non ebbi neppure la scusa economica per restare con il mio ex e cambiai pure città!!!
Vi chiederete cosa ci  faccio in questo forum allora, sono curiosa di tutto ciò che possa riguardare i vari aspetti dell'amore, ahhhhh ultima news a giugno mi risposo e ci stiamo dentro per  cercare il terzo pargoletto


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ciao Sole, secondo me il marito è completamente ignaro di questa cosa
> lei è una egoista abile mentitrice tutto qui.


Ciò che mi domando è semplice, ma chi può dire che se si tradisce una moglieo marito con una storia parallela il matrimonio sia finito?
Fatemi capire, se per anni si tradisce con un unica persona non si ama più il coniuge, se per anni si tradisce con più patners allora si ama il coniuge ed il matrimonio non è finito!
Non quadra il discorso che fanno alcuni di voi...


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> son fasi della vita


O della guest star

Fine ot


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E allora? La gente si separa ogni giorno senza avere amanti. Come mai tutti quelli che hanno amanti fissi sono così restii a farlo, anche quando riconoscono di non essere più innamorati del coniuge? Non sarà perchè è tanto comodo avere una persona che ti dà conforto e ti coccola senza bisogno di sconvolgersi la vita con la separazione?
> 
> Io trovo che sia davvero troppo comodo agire così. Significa, scusa il termine, pararsi il culo. Intanto per due anni un marito è stato allegramente cornificato senza saperlo e di tutti i vostri romantici progetti non sa nulla.
> 
> ...


...Sole, ti quoto e ti approvo...ti approvo e ti quoto.

... con semplicità di linguaggio sei proprio arrivata al "centro" della situazione:
...si può dire quello che si vuole, darsi tutte le giustificazioni, ma se si omette di dire, se si mente,
 inevitabilmente si scivola nel torto!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E allora? La gente si separa ogni giorno senza avere amanti. Come mai tutti quelli che hanno amanti fissi sono così restii a farlo, anche quando riconoscono di non essere più innamorati del coniuge? Non sarà perchè è tanto comodo avere una persona che ti dà conforto e ti coccola senza bisogno di sconvolgersi la vita con la separazione?
> 
> Io trovo che sia davvero troppo comodo agire così. Significa, scusa il termine, pararsi il culo. Intanto per due anni un marito è stato allegramente cornificato senza saperlo e di tutti i vostri romantici progetti non sa nulla.
> 
> ...


Quoto. È solo essere codardi niente più di questo. Qualunque altra motivazione se valida andrebbe condivisa per poi prendere una decisione insieme. 
La cosa che mi infastidisce continua ad essere il sentire parlare di amore per l'amante e poi restare con il marito.
Trovo più coerente ammettere che l'altro è un'isola felice, un momento tutto nostro cercando di non nascondere tutto questo dietro la parola amore perché così ci sentiamo più giustificati..
Nel caso specifico sono convinta come te che se uno davvero vuole separarsi lo fa e non aspetta due anni...


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciò che mi domando è semplice, ma chi può dire che se si tradisce una moglieo marito con una storia parallela il matrimonio sia finito?
> *Fatemi capire, se per anni si tradisce con un unica persona non si ama più il coniuge, se per anni si tradisce con più patners allora si ama il coniuge ed il matrimonio non è finito!
> *Non quadra il discorso che fanno alcuni di voi...


Invece quadra. Perchè qui si legge di gente che dice di essere innamorata dell'amante con cui va avanti per anni e però non riesce a separarsi pur ponendosi il problema. Non si capisce perchè.

Ci sono altri che pur essendo infedeli non si pongono nemmeno il problema della separazione, perchè ammettono di amare il proprio coniuge nonostante l'infedeltà.

Io non giudico, ognuno ha il suo modo di amare e di vivere le cose. Prendo atto di quello che leggo e basta. E dico che se hai appurato il fatto che vivi con un uomo ma ne ami un altro e dopo 2 anni stai ancora a chiederti se e quando separarti all'insaputa di tuo marito... ecco, mi viene il dubbio che questa situazione ambigua sia più che comoda e che tu abbia finito per sguazzarci dentro con piacere.


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto. È solo essere codardi niente più di questo. Qualunque altra motivazione se valida andrebbe condivisa per poi prendere una decisione insieme.
> La cosa che mi infastidisce continua ad essere il sentire parlare di amore per l'amante e poi restare con il marito.
> *Trovo più coerente ammettere che l'altro è un'isola felice, un momento tutto nostro cercando di non nascondere tutto questo dietro la parola amore perché così ci sentiamo più giustificati..
> *Nel caso specifico sono convinta come te che se uno davvero vuole separarsi lo fa e non aspetta due anni...


Sono d'accordo. E penso che la maggior parte delle volte sia proprio questo. Niente più di un'isola felice.


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E allora? La gente si separa ogni giorno senza avere amanti. Come mai tutti quelli che hanno amanti fissi sono così restii a farlo, anche quando riconoscono di non essere più innamorati del coniuge? Non sarà perchè è tanto comodo avere una persona che ti dà conforto e ti coccola senza bisogno di sconvolgersi la vita con la separazione?
> 
> Io trovo che sia davvero troppo comodo agire così. Significa, scusa il termine, pararsi il culo. Intanto per due anni un marito è stato allegramente cornificato senza saperlo e di tutti i vostri romantici progetti non sa nulla.
> 
> ...


quoto e approvo


----------



## tesla (20 Maggio 2012)

a me viene la sensazione che al mondo non ci sia più una persona che sia una con un minimo di altruismo.
dico altruismo perchè non mi viene termine più appropriato.  intendo qualcuno che riesca a vivere senza guardare unicamente al proprio ego smisurato, alle proprie necessità, bisogni, pruriti.
degli egoisti senza vergogna che coinvolgono terzi, quarti, quinti.

ma la faccia dove la mette questa gente? 
ha l'amianto sulla coscienza? 

in sintesi, caro autore del thread, hai al tuo fianco un'egoista stratosferica, uno di quei pipistrelli vampiri che ci sono in sudamerica, con la differenza che quelli succhiano il sangue ai bovini


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> O della *guest star*
> 
> Fine ot



:mrgreen:

a volte bisogna scenderci a patti, effettivamente


----------



## Flavia (20 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> a me viene la sensazione che al mondo non ci sia più una persona che sia una con un minimo di altruismo.
> dico altruismo perchè non mi viene termine più appropriato.  intendo qualcuno che riesca a vivere senza guardare unicamente al proprio ego smisurato, alle proprie necessità, bisogni, pruriti.
> degli egoisti senza vergogna che coinvolgono terzi, quarti, quinti.
> 
> ...


detti anche vampiri sentimentali, il punte è capire se i suddetti sanno di soffrire di tale patologia, o agiscono solo per puro calcolo


----------



## tesla (20 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> detti anche vampiri sentimentali, il punte è capire se i suddetti sanno di soffrire di tale patologia, o agiscono solo per puro calcolo



secondo me ci nasci, io ti assicuro che sento un male fisico quando faccio qualcosa di minimamente sbagliato, se dovessi essere scorretta in cose grandi (spesso anche in banalità) mi dovrei fare violenza.
sono un modello assemblato così, da me stessa, dai miei, dall'ambiente.
ci sono momenti e situazioni in cui non riesco fisicamente a pensare al mio interesse sopra ogni cosa.
forse non ho istinto di conservazione, forse non sono egoista, non lo so assolutamente.

le persone sono dotate di sonar infallibili, non fanno nulla che arrechi loro danno o disturbo e se per caso sul tragitto incocciano nel cadavere della nonna, ci passano sopra con naturalezza


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> detti anche vampiri sentimentali, il punte è capire se i suddetti sanno di soffrire di tale patologia, o agiscono solo per puro calcolo


per me cara Flavia è un mix, ovvero:
 il puro calcolo dev'esser supportato da una patalogia più o meno seria, ma di sicuro c'è.
ciao


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> bhe scusa la grossa differenza è che lei non fa nessun progetto con il marito, almeno così mi dice... anzi lei fantastica progetti con me


...perchè è più "furba" dell'altra e ti intorta meglio dell'altra.
... e poi che vuoi, bisogna sognare, fantasticare, immaginare... mica si può stare tutto il tempo... 
"orizzontali"... ogni tanto un pò di pausa... e vai con le cazzate!!!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> secondo me ci nasci, io ti assicuro che sento un male fisico quando faccio qualcosa di minimamente sbagliato, se dovessi essere scorretta in cose grandi (spesso anche in banalità) mi dovrei fare violenza.
> sono un modello assemblato così, da me stessa, dai miei, dall'ambiente.
> ci sono momenti e situazioni in cui non riesco fisicamente a pensare al mio interesse sopra ogni cosa.
> forse non ho istinto di conservazione, forse non sono egoista, non lo so assolutamente.
> ...


Da sempre sono venuta dopo tutti. Ci sono sempre per tutti, amici familiari. 
Se posso fare un favore mi faccio in quattro, a volte a mio discapito. Eppure ho tradito. Non é detto che chi tradisce sia egoista o che sia abituato a fare del male. Purtroppo si sbaglia ma questo non fa di noi le persone peggiori al mondo. Conosco gente fedelissima che non é mai disponibile per niente e per nessuno


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da sempre sono venuta dopo tutti. Ci sono sempre per tutti, amici familiari.
> Se posso fare un favore mi faccio in quattro, a volte a mio discapito. Eppure ho tradito. Non é detto che chi tradisce sia egoista o che sia abituato a fare del male. Purtroppo si sbaglia ma questo non fa di noi le persone peggiori al mondo. Conosco gente fedelissima che non é mai disponibile per niente e per nessuno


Vero anche questo.


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da sempre sono venuta dopo tutti. Ci sono sempre per tutti, amici familiari.
> Se posso fare un favore mi faccio in quattro, a volte a mio discapito. Eppure ho tradito. Non é detto che chi tradisce sia egoista o che sia abituato a fare del male. Purtroppo si sbaglia ma questo non fa di noi le persone peggiori al mondo. Conosco gente fedelissima che non é mai disponibile per niente e per nessuno


...la differenza non sta tra traditi e traditori, siamo persone, e il male o il bene non è esclusività di nessuno.
...ma se c'è un tempo per agire, ci sarà anche un tempo per riflettere e poi scegliere...
non si è più onesti con se stessi e con gli altri, quando questo tempo per scegliere si dilata all'infinito, e diviene
 allora uno stile di vita.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...la differenza non sta tra traditi e traditori, siamo persone, e il male o il bene non è esclusività di nessuno.
> ...ma se c'è un tempo per agire, ci sarà anche un tempo per riflettere e poi scegliere...
> non si è più onesti con se stessi e con gli altri, quando questo tempo per scegliere si dilata all'infinito, e diviene
> allora uno stile di vita.


quoto e straquoto


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

PAOLO STANCO ha detto:


> ho conosciuto una donna meravigliosa due anni fa. sposata. lei mi ha cercato, lei è stata molto diretta... tutto è iniziato per gioco poi si è fatto terribilmente serio. lei dice di amarmi come non ha mai amato nessuno, però non si separa. ha un bimbo di cinque anni e con il marito mi racconta è finito tutto tanto tempo fa. a volte mi sta molto vicina e dice che si separerà, altre volte, soprattutto dopo le domeniche familiari, mi allontana e dice di essere molto confusa e di stare male al pensiero di separarsi. il marito (anche lui ha avuto nel recente passato una storia extraconiugale importante) adesso continua a dirle di voler riprovare a stare con lei, lei mi dice che ama me e del marito non ne vuole più sapere però non mi da dei tempi. io con lei mi sono preso tutti gli impegni del mondo, anche di aiutarla economicamente se dovesse servire. però lei è ancora lì e io non so davvero che fare. lei mi chiede di staccarci per un po perchè così si separerebbe più facilmente, io credo che mi chieda di staccarmi per riavvicinarsi al marito... che faccio?


Mi sono letta tutte le risposte e ora ti do la mia.
Non credo che lei sia egoista. O una vampira sentimentale, o una stronza senza ne arte ne parte che ti usa come beauty farm della sua guest star.
No.
Sei tu che la conosci e se dici, che nonostante tutto quello che ti fa soffrire,  che è una donna meravigliosa io ci credo.
E credo anche che sia confusa, perchè se non è una traditrice di default avrò un sacco di paranoie.
Due anni di relazione non sono niente. Non sono niente davanti alla scelta di "scappare via con te" o rimanere con suo marito.
C'è il figlio poi, che sembra sia un deterrente peggio dello scolo per la quasi totalità delle mamme.

Io credo solo che tu debba fare quello che lei ti chiede.
Nè più nè meno.
La decisione è sua e come ho già scritto due anni sono oggettivamente pochi, perchè non vi siete "vissuti" come coppia e lei si rende sicuramente conto che sarebbe un pò un salto nel buio.

E questo è il mio buon consiglio.

ma vorrei darti tanto anche quello cattivo, ma oggi ho promesso di essere buona, quindi mi auto censuro.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...perchè è più "furba" dell'altra e ti intorta meglio dell'altra.
> ... e poi che vuoi, bisogna sognare, fantasticare, immaginare... mica si può stare tutto il tempo...
> "orizzontali"... ogni tanto un pò di pausa... e vai con le cazzate!!!


E si... poi di cazzate ne volano tante anche qui...


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E allora? La gente si separa ogni giorno senza avere amanti. Come mai tutti quelli che hanno amanti fissi sono così restii a farlo, anche quando riconoscono di non essere più innamorati del coniuge? Non sarà perchè è tanto comodo avere una persona che ti dà conforto e ti coccola senza bisogno di sconvolgersi la vita con la separazione?
> 
> Io trovo che sia davvero troppo comodo agire così. Significa, scusa il termine, pararsi il culo. Intanto per due anni un marito è stato allegramente cornificato senza saperlo e di tutti i vostri romantici progetti non sa nulla.
> 
> ...


Eh si.... più  passa il tempo e più pesano le corna, vero?


----------



## ballerino (20 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sono letta tutte le risposte e ora ti do la mia.
> Non credo che lei sia egoista. O una vampira sentimentale, o una stronza senza ne arte ne parte che ti usa come beauty farm della sua guest star.
> No.
> Sei tu che la conosci e se dici, che nonostante tutto quello che ti fa soffrire,  che è una donna meravigliosa io ci credo.
> ...


"fai  quello che lei ti chiede"
 che bel consiglio!
vorrei sentire il cattivo consiglio..
 dato che nei tuoi consigli bonisti c'è sempre del femminismo vero e puro
non può essere che la donna sbaglia? 
che sia una semplice bugiarda, 
non sia mai, la donna per te ha sempre
ragione.


----------



## Eliade (20 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sono letta tutte le risposte e ora ti do la mia.
> Non credo che lei sia egoista. O una vampira sentimentale, o una stronza senza ne arte ne parte che ti usa come beauty farm della sua guest star.
> No.
> Sei tu che la conosci e se dici, che nonostante tutto quello che ti fa soffrire,  che è una donna meravigliosa io ci credo.
> E credo anche che sia confusa,* perchè se non è una traditrice di default avrò un sacco di paranoie*.


 Non sono d'accordo tebe. Il fatto che possa non essere una traditrice di default non vuol dire che non possa essere una stronza colossale.
Ha avuto ben due anni di tempo per esercitarsi...


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo tebe. Il fatto che possa non essere una traditrice di default non vuol dire che non possa essere una stronza colossale.
> Ha avuto ben due anni di tempo per esercitarsi...


Hai ragione, però noi non la conosciamo ed è lui che la vive, quindi...
Poi sai...due anni...non sono uguali ai "nostri."
sono due anni da amanti. In situazione protetta. Se sono stati insieme in tutto tre mesi è tanto.
Dimmi quello che vuoi ma io capisco l'indecisione di lei e i dubbi.
Perchè quando l'amante diventa compagno. E' diverso.
E lo so bene.
e nonostante non avessi figli e non fossi sposata...
cavolo se c'ho pensato bene. ma proprio bene.


----------



## ballerino (20 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione, però noi non la conosciamo ed è lui che la vive, quindi...
> Poi sai...due anni...non sono uguali ai "nostri."
> sono due anni da amanti. In situazione protetta. Se sono stati insieme in tutto tre mesi è tanto.
> Dimmi quello che vuoi ma io capisco l'indecisione di lei e i dubbi.
> ...


capisci tutto, senza troppa obbiettività,
devi avercela molto con gli uomini...
devono averti fatto soffrire parecchio,
la tua voglia e consigli di vendette spiega tutto.
mi dispiace per te per le tue esperienze
ma sbagliano sia le donne che gli uomini allo stesso modo


----------



## geko (20 Maggio 2012)

PAOLO STANCO ha detto:


> ho conosciuto una donna meravigliosa due anni fa. sposata. lei mi ha cercato, lei è stata molto diretta... tutto è iniziato per gioco poi si è fatto terribilmente serio. lei dice di amarmi come non ha mai amato nessuno, però non si separa. ha un bimbo di cinque anni e con il marito mi racconta è finito tutto tanto tempo fa. a volte mi sta molto vicina e dice che si separerà, altre volte, soprattutto dopo le domeniche familiari, mi allontana e dice di essere molto confusa e di stare male al pensiero di separarsi. il marito (anche lui ha avuto nel recente passato una storia extraconiugale importante) adesso continua a dirle di voler riprovare a stare con lei, lei mi dice che ama me e del marito non ne vuole più sapere però non mi da dei tempi. io con lei mi sono preso tutti gli impegni del mondo, anche di aiutarla economicamente se dovesse servire. però lei è ancora lì e io non so davvero che fare. lei mi chiede di staccarci per un po perchè così si separerebbe più facilmente, io credo che mi chieda di staccarmi per riavvicinarsi al marito... che faccio?


No, non lascerà il marito. E tu sarai solo un amante deluso che credeva di aver trovato chissà quale felicità e invece rimarrà solo con un pugno di mosche. Perché lei ha una famiglia, ha un figlio e un marito che, anche se dice di non amare, passa con lei tutte le domeniche, dorme con lei e vive con lei, e lo fa alla luce del sole. E con il quale sta 'comoda' nonostante da due anni dica di amarti... ma tu devi avere la lucidità di rimanere distaccato da quello che dice. 

Dovresti trovare il coraggio di andare via da lei e farlo veramente, su tutti i fronti, mentalmente, fisicamente. Magari riuscirai a costruirti una vita, una vita vera e genuina, e lei diventerà solo un tuo lontano ricordo.

O forse non ci riuscirai e allora: o farai il suo amante soffrendo come un cane e non lamentandoti mai perché quella è esattamente la vita che hai scelto, oppure diventerai schiavo di un passato che altro non ha fatto se non renderti un uomo vuoto e solo, anche quando sei in compagnia. 

Ti auguro di essere abbastanza forte da lasciartela alle spalle. In questa storia tu sei quello che ha più da perdere, e quello che se ne farà più tardi una ragione. Tu ad esempio non ce l'hai un figlio a cui pensare... a te rimane il vuoto.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> capisci tutto, senza troppa obbiettività,
> devi avercela molto con gli uomini...
> devono averti fatto soffrire parecchio,
> la tua voglia e consigli di vendette spiega tutto.
> ...


Hai ragione. Gli uomini mi hanno fatta soffrire tantissimo. ce l'ho con loro di bestia.
Una cosa che faccio fatica a contenere.
Anzi. Non contengo. E mi vendico a destra e manca.
Si.
Ti quoto tutto.


----------



## ballerino (20 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Gli uomini mi hanno fatta soffrire tantissimo. ce l'ho con loro di bestia.
> Una cosa che faccio fatica a contenere.
> Anzi. Non contengo. E mi vendico a destra e manca.
> Si.
> Ti quoto tutto.


mi dispiace per la tua sofferenza nessuno lo merita, 
però una persona della tua intelligenza
non dovrebbe mettersi allo stesso piano
così vivi male la tua vita.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> mi dispiace per la tua sofferenza nessuno lo merita,
> però una persona della tua intelligenza
> non dovrebbe mettersi allo stesso piano
> così vivi male la tua vita.


Malissimo guarda.
Un inferno in terra che quello di Dante è niente in confronto.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (21 Maggio 2012)

PAOLO STANCO ha detto:


> ho conosciuto una donna meravigliosa due anni fa. sposata. lei mi ha cercato, lei è stata molto diretta... tutto è iniziato per gioco poi si è fatto terribilmente serio. lei dice di amarmi come non ha mai amato nessuno, però non si separa. ha un bimbo di cinque anni e con il marito mi racconta è finito tutto tanto tempo fa. a volte mi sta molto vicina e dice che si separerà, altre volte, soprattutto dopo le domeniche familiari, mi allontana e dice di essere molto confusa e di stare male al pensiero di separarsi. il marito (anche lui ha avuto nel recente passato una storia extraconiugale importante) adesso continua a dirle di voler riprovare a stare con lei, lei mi dice che ama me e del marito non ne vuole più sapere però non mi da dei tempi. io con lei mi sono preso tutti gli impegni del mondo, anche di aiutarla economicamente se dovesse servire. però lei è ancora lì e io non so davvero che fare. lei mi chiede di staccarci per un po perchè così si separerebbe più facilmente, io credo che mi chieda di staccarmi per riavvicinarsi al marito... che faccio?




Compra una casetta in motagna, rendila calda e accogliente con il parquet in legno, travi a vista, un camino sempre acceso.
riempila di tutto il tuo amore, i tuoi sogni e le tue speranze ed un giorno d'inverno la porta si aprirà e sarà lei, accolta trionfalmente da ogni mattone, da ogni quadro, da ogni soprammobile che tu avrai piazzato che si animeranno come nella bella e la bestia e renderanno quel giorno indimenticabile. come l'ape regina che torna nell'alveare, come una passerotta che torna dai suoi piccolini con il cibo.


----------



## ballerino (21 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Malissimo guarda.
> Un inferno in terra che quello di Dante è niente in confronto.


nella mia vita ne ho passate tante di brutte cose,
me ne hanno fatte di tutti i colori,
ho solo 24 anni 
ma ho guardato sempre avanti,
lasciandomi tutto alle spalle.
non vorrei mai
avere un solo pensiero simile
a queste brutte persone.


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;916851 ha detto:
			
		

> Compra una casetta in motagna, rendila calda e accogliente con il parquet in legno, travi a vista, un camino sempre acceso.
> riempila di tutto il tuo amore, i tuoi sogni e le tue speranze ed un giorno d'inverno la porta si aprirà e sarà lei, accolta trionfalmente da ogni mattone, da ogni quadro, da ogni soprammobile che tu avrai piazzato che si animeranno come nella bella e la bestia e renderanno quel giorno indimenticabile. come l'ape regina che torna nell'alveare, come una passerotta che torna dai suoi piccolini con il cibo.


Questo è un pugno nello stomaco


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> nella mia vita ne ho passate tante di brutte cose,
> me ne hanno fatte di tutti i colori,
> ho solo 24 anni
> ma ho guardato sempre avanti,
> ...


[video=youtube;o-J2zB1FAN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-J2zB1FAN0[/video]


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eh si.... più  passa il tempo e più pesano le corna, vero?


Non dovrei nemmeno commentare una battuta di così pessimo gusto. Mi sarebbe piaciuto che ti fossi firmata.

Io benedico il giorno in cui mi sono guardata allo specchio e mi sono accorta di avere quelle corna sulla testa. Perchè da lì ho potuto ricominciare a ricostruirmi. È stato un percorso lungo e faticoso, ci sono stati momenti di solitudine e volte, nonostante mio marito oggi sia fedele, ci sono ancora. Ma rivivrei tutta la sofferenza e, soprattutto, non baratterei con le vostre doppie vite schizofreniche nemmeno un secondo della mia esistenza.


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non dovrei nemmeno commentare una battuta di così pessimo gusto. Mi sarebbe piaciuto che ti fossi firmata.
> 
> Io benedico il giorno in cui mi sono guardata allo specchio e mi sono accorta di avere quelle corna sulla testa. Perchè da lì ho potuto ricominciare a ricostruirmi. È stato un percorso lungo e faticoso, ci sono stati momenti di solitudine e volte, nonostante mio marito oggi sia fedele, ci sono ancora. Ma rivivrei tutta la sofferenza e, soprattutto, non baratterei con le vostre doppie vite schizofreniche nemmeno un secondo della mia esistenza.


:up:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> appunto lei fantastica progetti con te, ma cosa fa in concreto per renderli reali?
> se avesse voluto il marito lo avrebbe già lasciato da tempo
> *che brutte situazioni
> *rifletti bene sulle reali possibilità di una vita insieme, perchè sei candidato a tanta sofferenza


ho letto le risposte fin qui....
io mi chiedo come si faccia..anzi con quale arbitrio si tengono sul filo due persone...marito anche se inconsapevole e amante....
non si puo a mio avviso dire cheall'amante ti amo,voglio stare..."stare" con te...e poi restare con il marito....un marito che non si ama piu,con il quale è finita da tempo ecc ecc non puoi tu illudere una persona e dopo non fare cio che lui si aspetta......
perchè tutte queste promesse....ha ragione lui a sentirsi confuso,spaesato....
non si gioca così...
anche se è l'amante..anche se non conta....ma conterà quello che lui prova o no???
lei lo ha portato a questo punto....




anche se..non è facile dire addio alla famiglia.....

non ti do consigli perchè "sono di parte"....parte opposta alla tua..quindi mi astengo..


----------



## paoLO STANCO (21 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho letto le risposte fin qui....
> io mi chiedo come si faccia..anzi con quale arbitrio si tengono sul filo due persone...marito anche se inconsapevole e amante....
> non si puo a mio avviso dire cheall'amante ti amo,voglio stare..."stare" con te...e poi restare con il marito....un marito che non si ama piu,con il quale è finita da tempo ecc ecc non puoi tu illudere una persona e dopo non fare cio che lui si aspetta......
> perchè tutte queste promesse....ha ragione lui a sentirsi confuso,spaesato....
> ...


hai ragione io mi sento proprio così... ma cosa vuol dire che sei dalla parte opposta?


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

paoLO STANCO ha detto:


> hai ragione io mi sento proprio così... ma cosa vuol dire che sei dalla parte opposta?


che è la moglie tradita....


----------



## Annuccia (21 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che è la moglie tradita....



solo che mio marito ha avuto la decenza di mettere le cose in chiaro...
da subito e durante non ha mai fatto promesse a lei...
anche se lei ha sofferto parecchio ugualmente perchè viveva nella speranza di una nostra rottura...
per quanto stronzo sia stato almeno è stato chiaro...


----------



## Indeciso (21 Maggio 2012)

Che dire........credo che tutta la verità stia nelle parole di Daniele.....2° o 3° post.... anche io spererei di leggere ogni tanto un bel post dove questo fantomatico lui o questa fantomatica lei mollasse tutto per andare con il vero amore di turno, tanto per dare speranze a tante persone e per rendere la vicenda imprevedibile e con un finale diverso dal solito.....Ma di piu' non posso dire, pure io sono di parte e non mi vergogno a dire che quello che mi tiene insieme a mia moglie in questo momento  sono solo i figli.In bocca al lupo.


----------



## JON (21 Maggio 2012)

PAOLO STANCO ha detto:


> ho conosciuto una donna meravigliosa due anni fa. sposata. lei mi ha cercato, lei è stata molto diretta... tutto è iniziato per gioco poi si è fatto terribilmente serio. lei dice di amarmi come non ha mai amato nessuno, però non si separa. ha un bimbo di cinque anni e con il marito mi racconta è finito tutto tanto tempo fa. a volte mi sta molto vicina e dice che si separerà, altre volte, soprattutto dopo le domeniche familiari, mi allontana e dice di essere molto confusa e di stare male al pensiero di separarsi. il marito (anche lui ha avuto nel recente passato una storia extraconiugale importante) adesso continua a dirle di voler riprovare a stare con lei, lei mi dice che ama me e del marito non ne vuole più sapere però non mi da dei tempi. io con lei mi sono preso tutti gli impegni del mondo, anche di aiutarla economicamente se dovesse servire. però lei è ancora lì e io non so davvero che fare. lei mi chiede di staccarci per un po perchè così si separerebbe più facilmente, io credo che mi chieda di staccarmi per riavvicinarsi al marito... che faccio?


Troppo difficile come domanda se tutto quello che si conosce per darne una risposta dipende solo dalle tue poche righe. Forse la più affidabile delle risposte sarebbe quella che andrebbe ad attingere dalle statistiche fatte su casi simili.

Comunque io mi sono soffermato su un paio di passi del tuo racconto.

Il primo, lei ti dice che col marito è finita. Non posso giudicare la sua sincerità, ma posso tentare di credere che non sia del tutto vero se, nei vostri momenti di intimità, lei deve dare corpo alla vostra storia in una situazione di compromesso che  si tras cina da troppo tempo. Troppo per credere che col marito sia finita. E poi, cosa è finito precisamente col marito. La passione, il desiderio? Questo è un aspetto con cui molte coppie devono combattere ma non significa che il rapporto sia divenuto sterile. Se invece il rapporto col marito è divenuto un deserto sotto tutti i punti di vista, allora devi fornire e fornirti altre informazioni che possano spiegare meglio le sue titubanze.

Il secondo passo, dici che dopo i weekend passati in famiglia lei si dimostra ancora più distaccata. Dal mio punto di vista non è cosa da poco. Sebbene viva un rappoprto compromesso, probabilmente, dalla passata condotta del marito, sembra ancora legata.

Infine dici che pensi che lei ti chieda di non pressarla perchè in realtà sta tentando di ricucire col marito.
Questo è il tuo istinto che ti riporta coi piedi per terra e ti mostra una realtà che con la passione altrimenti si offusca. E' solo una mia supposizione, ma se mi permetto è solo perchè ho imparato a fidarmi del mio istinto. Soprattutto ho imparato che quando senti una voce dentro di te che ti suggerisce qualcosa di inaccettabile, per quanto scomoda, è il caso di ascoltarla.


----------



## Circe (21 Maggio 2012)

PAOLO STANCO ha detto:


> perchè nessuno mi da speranza? cosa vi fa pensare che non si separerà?



il mio e l'amante sono stati anni insieme...entrambi sposati e con figli...ho letto i loro messaggi e sapessi le prose e le poesie....tu sei l'unico amore della mia vita, la mia luce, il mio respiro....mio marito è li a vegetare, non mi tocca neanche, tu mi fai sentire donna, con te raggiungo il paradiso.....e nessuno ha avuto le palle di lasciare il consorte per vivere la storia alla luce del sole. Scoperti, sono tornati ai rispettivi ovili. E tutto quell'amore, quella poesia? che fine hanno fatto? Non lo lascerà il marito...fidati. *E tu svegliati*. O mettila alla prova...fatti un'altra donna per par condicio. Se ti ama sarà gelosa e non lo sopporterà. Se sta con te solo per soddisfare il suo ego da troia...avrai la risposta. E allora potrai prendere una decisione e non rimanere un ignavo....


----------



## Circe (21 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E allora? La gente si separa ogni giorno senza avere amanti. Come mai tutti quelli che hanno amanti fissi sono così restii a farlo, anche quando riconoscono di non essere più innamorati del coniuge? Non sarà perchè è tanto comodo avere una persona che ti dà conforto e ti coccola senza bisogno di sconvolgersi la vita con la separazione?
> 
> Io trovo che sia davvero troppo comodo agire così. Significa, scusa il termine, pararsi il culo. Intanto per due anni un marito è stato allegramente cornificato senza saperlo e di tutti i vostri romantici progetti non sa nulla.
> 
> ...


parole sante....si tratta di persone *EGOISTE e OPPORTUNISTE*, non c'è altra spiegazione!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2012)

PAOLO STANCO ha detto:


> ho conosciuto una donna meravigliosa due anni fa. sposata. lei mi ha cercato, lei è stata molto diretta... tutto è iniziato per gioco poi si è fatto terribilmente serio. lei dice di amarmi come non ha mai amato nessuno, però non si separa. ha un bimbo di cinque anni e con il marito mi racconta è finito tutto tanto tempo fa. a volte mi sta molto vicina e dice che si separerà, altre volte, soprattutto dopo le domeniche familiari, mi allontana e dice di essere molto confusa e di stare male al pensiero di separarsi. il marito (anche lui ha avuto nel recente passato una storia extraconiugale importante) adesso continua a dirle di voler riprovare a stare con lei, lei mi dice che ama me e del marito non ne vuole più sapere però non mi da dei tempi. io con lei mi sono preso tutti gli impegni del mondo, anche di aiutarla economicamente se dovesse servire. però lei è ancora lì e io non so davvero che fare. lei mi chiede di staccarci per un po perchè così si separerebbe più facilmente, io credo che mi chieda di staccarmi per riavvicinarsi al marito... che faccio?



Io nn sn la Bibbia,pero'spesso ci prendo....che il marito non la tocchi e' balla colossale..si dice...per fare contenti.
Poi attento un conto e'averla come amante..altro come  moglie,mi pare tu voglia cosi'.
Il giorno dopo finisce tutto da amante a moglie e'squallidissimo.


----------



## Indeciso (21 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> mettila alla prova...fatti un'altra donna per par condicio. Se ti ama sarà gelosa e non lo sopporterà. Se sta con te solo per soddisfare il suo ego da troia...avrai la risposta. E allora potrai prendere una decisione e non rimanere un ignavo....


Nn ci avevo mai pensato...


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Nn ci avevo mai pensato...



io non sono d'accordo...diventa una guerra infinita


----------



## Circe (21 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> secondo me ci nasci, io ti assicuro che sento un male fisico quando faccio qualcosa di minimamente sbagliato, se dovessi essere scorretta in cose grandi (spesso anche in banalità) mi dovrei fare violenza.
> sono un modello assemblato così, da me stessa, dai miei, dall'ambiente.
> ci sono momenti e situazioni in cui non riesco fisicamente a pensare al mio interesse sopra ogni cosa.
> forse non ho istinto di conservazione, forse non sono egoista, non lo so assolutamente.
> ...


sono anch'io come te...e siamo destinate a prenderci i colpi degli stronzi che ci circondano! perchè è meglio essere spietati egoisti che sensibili come noi...


----------



## Indeciso (21 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non sono d'accordo...diventa una guerra infinita


Lo so, lo so....era solo che non mi era mai balenata una idea simile..


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so....era solo che non mi era mai balenata una idea simile..


meglio cosi! e non iniziare a fartela balenare ora


----------



## Circe (21 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non sono d'accordo...diventa una guerra infinita


per lo meno non sta a rodersi il fegato restando in disparte come un cagnolino a cuccia. Se avessi saputo prima....mio marito avrebbe patito anche lui il confronto con un altro uomo. E che palle.....almeno avrebbe potuto capire cosa significa!!!!


----------



## Indeciso (21 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> meglio cosi! e non iniziare a fartela balenare ora


Quando mi entra una cosa in testa e mi alimenta il dubbio poi é dura da togliere.....


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> per lo meno non sta a rodersi il fegato restando in disparte come un cagnolino a cuccia. Se avessi saputo prima....mio marito avrebbe patito anche lui il confronto con un altro uomo. E che palle.....almeno avrebbe potuto capire cosa significa!!!!


io continuo a non essere d'accordo...

per come la vedo io le cose sono due:



o si supera il tradimento e basta senza covare dentro all'infinità tutta sta rabbia
o ci si lascia! se devi stare male chiudi e buonanotte

fare le cose per "ripicca" lo trovo inutile e infantile


----------



## Annuccia (21 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> il mio e l'amante sono stati anni insieme...entrambi sposati e con figli...ho letto i loro messaggi e sapessi le prose e le poesie....tu sei l'unico amore della mia vita, la mia luce, il mio respiro....*mio marito è li a vegetare, non mi tocca neanche, tu mi fai sentire donna, con te raggiungo il paradiso....*.e nessuno ha avuto le palle di lasciare il consorte per vivere la storia alla luce del sole. Scoperti, sono tornati ai rispettivi ovili. E tutto quell'amore, quella poesia? che fine hanno fatto? Non lo lascerà il marito...fidati. *E tu svegliati*. O mettila alla prova...fatti un'altra donna per par condicio. Se ti ama sarà gelosa e non lo sopporterà. Se sta con te solo per soddisfare il suo ego da troia...avrai la risposta. E allora potrai prendere una decisione e non rimanere un ignavo....


innanzitutto dipende cosa significa vegetare....magari il marito è solo stanco perchè ha lavorato tutto il giorno e si gode un po di relax....
cmq...volevo dire una cosa riguardo alle "attenzioni"che vengono a mancare alla donna ma anche all'uomo...
conoscete un marito o moglie che dopo anni di matrimonio con figli manfda sms costantemente con frasi strappacuore,,che tutte le sereo almeno 1 volta a sett torna con cioccolatini o fiori???che tutte le mattine sforna frasi d'amore...qualche volta magari...ma non con la stessa freequenza con cui lo fa un amante....
mi riferisco anche alla donna di cui si parla ne 3d la mia realta...una donna sposata troppo desiderosa di attenzioni...(definita cosi dall'amante)...
cazzo...
a tutte noi piacciono le attenzioni..io per prima..che ho un marito che si scorda pure dei compleanni....
ma vivendo e costruendo insieme, le attenzioni, smancerie ecc ecc lasciano il posto a qualcosa di piu importante...
mio marito nemmeno mi da chissachè di attenzioni....se il caso non si accorge neppure che ho un vestito nuovo...ma è fatto così e lo è sempre stato...io l'ho scelto per altro...ci sono occasioni in cui mi fa sentire importante...ma senza fiori e cioccolatini e complimenti...in un modo che magari solo io poso capire perchè lo conosco...
lui è un po distratto,burbero..si diverte anzi a prendermi in giro se il caso...

gli amanti fanno i fidanzatini....ed è tutto bello...entrambi si godono la parte migliore...
mio marito cercò di spiegare questo a lei quando la lasciò...lei non capii...
ad oggi sostiene che lui è innamorato di lei...

perchè lui la faceva sentire importante....
la verità è che si è data importanza da sola...

poi per carità ogni storia ha il suo risvolto...
ma ripeto non mi sembra affatto giusto che lei ti dica ti amo per poi lasciarti cmq fare l'amante...


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io continuo a non essere d'accordo...
> 
> per come la vedo io le cose sono due:
> 
> ...


hai ragione. ma qui non sarebbe ripicca.
Anche io ho usato l'arma "di un altro", un paio di volte.
ha funzionato.
Perchè non era una ripicca ma solo il segno che io ero pronta ad andare oltre.
E hanno capito.
Se ami è una bella doccia fredda che può dare la svolta a molte cose.


----------



## bubu (21 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> innanzitutto dipende cosa significa vegetare....magari il marito è solo stanco perchè ha lavorato tutto il giorno e si gode un po di relax....
> cmq...volevo dire una cosa riguardo alle "attenzioni"che vengono a mancare alla donna ma anche all'uomo...
> conoscete un marito o moglie che dopo anni di matrimonio con figli manfda sms costantemente con frasi strappacuore,,che tutte le sereo almeno 1 volta a sett torna con cioccolatini o fiori???che tutte le mattine sforna frasi d'amore...qualche volta magari...ma non con la stessa freequenza con cui lo fa un amante....
> mi riferisco anche alla donna di cui si parla ne 3d la mia realta...una donna sposata troppo desiderosa di attenzioni...(definita cosi dall'amante)...
> ...


mariti distratti eheheh
il mio lo è stato moltissimo quando aveva l'amante
apparentemente era stanco, ma "lavorava tanto..." e quindi ero diventata parte dell'arredamento.
Ora che è finita, stranamente, mi vuole accanto, nota i vestiti, mi fa i complimenti
mi piace come si pone ora, però penso anche che lo faccia sia perchè cerca di "rimediare" al danno che ha fatto e sia perchè ora non ha altra donna con cui flirtare.

le situazioni umane sono così complesse che davvero non riesco a darmi spiagazioni su tantissime cose.


----------



## Indeciso (21 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione. ma qui non sarebbe ripicca.Anche io ho usato l'arma "di un altro", un paio di volte.ha funzionato.Perchè non era una ripicca ma solo il segno che io ero pronta ad andare oltre.E hanno capito.Se ami è una bella doccia fredda che può dare la svolta a molte cose.


Esatto :up:


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> mariti distratti eheheh
> il mio lo è stato moltissimo quando aveva l'amante
> apparentemente era stanco, ma "lavorava tanto..." e quindi ero diventata parte dell'arredamento.
> Ora che è finita, stranamente, mi vuole accanto, nota i vestiti, mi fa i complimenti
> ...


Pure io....


----------



## Indeciso (21 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> mariti distratti ehehehil mio lo è stato moltissimo quando aveva l'amanteapparentemente era stanco, ma "lavorava tanto..." e quindi ero diventata parte dell'arredamentra che è finita, stranamente, mi vuole accanto, nota i vestiti, mi fa i complimentimi piace come si pone ora, però penso anche che lo faccia sia perchè cerca di "rimediare" al danno che ha fatto e sia perchè ora non ha altra donna con cui flirtare.le situazioni umane sono così complesse che davvero non riesco a darmi spiagazioni su tantissime cose.


Quindi te non torni mobilia fino al prossimo flirt? :incazzato:


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Esatto :up:



ma nessuno pensa a 'sto povero "altro"?
crudeli!:unhappy:


----------



## Indeciso (21 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma nessuno pensa a 'sto povero "altro"?crudeli!:unhappy:


Magari alla fine finisce bene con quest'altro


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione. ma qui non sarebbe ripicca.
> Anche io ho usato l'arma "di un altro", un paio di volte.
> ha funzionato.
> Perchè non era una ripicca ma solo il segno che io ero pronta ad andare oltre.
> ...



bò io non la vedo come un'arma... e in ogni caso non riuscirei a farlo!

ps. Tebe..co sto avatar sembri me! è stato il mio avatar per un sacco di tempo


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Magari alla fine finisce bene con quest'altro



se si accorge di essere stato usato, temo di no!


----------



## Indeciso (21 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> se si accorge di essere stato usato, temo di no!


Dipende da come ti poni da subito  e dal saperci fare


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bò io non la vedo come un'arma... e in ogni caso non riuscirei a farlo!
> 
> ps. Tebe..co sto avatar sembri me! è stato il mio avatar per un sacco di tempo


Sembro...te?
Lo cambio subito.

Sono in invornimento avatar...


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sembro...te?
> Lo cambio subito.
> 
> Sono in invornimento avatar...


ti fa schifo sembrare me 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

no tranquilla lascialo se vuoi...è che ci sono affezionata per una serie di motivi e mi ha fatto strano vederlo....


----------



## bubu (21 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Quindi te non torni mobilia fino al prossimo flirt? :incazzato:


ma speriamo non ci sia un altro "flirt"!!!!!:incazzato:
il secondo sbaglio certamente non lo capirei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Dipende da come ti poni da subito  e dal saperci fare



tutto qui?
prevedo guai!


----------



## geko (21 Maggio 2012)

paoLO STANCO ha detto:


> hai ragione io mi sento proprio così... ma cosa vuol dire che sei dalla parte opposta?


Ascolta. Il discorso è che qui nessuno può alimentare le tue speranze perché la maggior parte di queste storie finisce diversamente, capisci? Finiscono male.

Io mi sono trovato nella tua situazione, cioè quella dell'amante stupido e innamorato. Perdona la schiettezza.

A differenza tua però, lei non mi diceva 'ti amo' 'voglio stare con te', 'con mio marito è finita'. Lei si era innamorata e mi allontanava perché nei suoi schemi mentali non esisteva proprio la possibilità di lasciare la sua famiglia, capisci? (nei suoi schemi mentali non esisteva nemmeno la possibilità di tradire, se è per questo... ma è successo lo stesso, ed io non avevo nessunissima intenzione di lasciarla andare e quindi il giochino è durato troppo, e il risultato è stato che ci siamo fatti del male a vicenda). 

Stavamo male entrambi ed io le ho chiesto di lasciare il marito per me, la risposta è stata no. Questo è il normale corso degli eventi... conoscevo in anticipo la risposta ma io dovevo uscire da quella orribile condizione, in qualche modo.

Oggi lei ha lasciato il marito... un po' per motivi legati a me, un po' perché il loro matrimonio è finito davvero, indipendentemente da me. Dal giorno in cui abbiamo 'chiuso' in senso 'ufficiale', sono passati più di 3 anni. In questi 3 anni ho avuto altre storie ma non sono mai riuscito a chiudere del tutto con lei, ho pure mandato all'aria una storia importante a causa della mia ossessione per lei. 
Il punto è che oggi forse non siamo più le stesse persone e 'il salto' non è facile. Passare da amanti a compagni non è così facile come sembra... perché il passato continua a pesare, e tanto!

Chiudi tu e fallo davvero. Non logorarti per una storia che non potrebbe comunque funzionare.

Lei non si sta comportando correttamente con te. Questo devi tenerlo sempre presente.


----------



## Duchessa (21 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E allora? La gente si separa ogni giorno senza avere amanti. *Come mai tutti quelli che hanno amanti fissi sono così restii a farlo, anche quando riconoscono di non essere più innamorati del coniuge? Non sarà perchè è tanto comodo avere una persona che ti dà conforto e ti coccola senza bisogno di sconvolgersi la vita con la separazione?*
> 
> Io trovo che sia davvero troppo comodo agire così. Significa, scusa il termine, pararsi il culo. Intanto per due anni un marito è stato allegramente cornificato senza saperlo e di tutti i vostri romantici progetti non sa nulla.
> 
> ...


Sul grassetto: vero, spesso c'è una componente di comodo, ma non darei così scontata la consapevolezza delle persone nel vivere le situazioni. Qualcuno, sì, è consapevole (comodo oppure del tutto "scomodo") ma non agisce per incapacità, per impotenza. Teniamo presente che non tutti hanno le risorse interiori necessarie per cambiare qualcosa. Qualcuno trova le risorse solo col tempo.
A dire il vero starei attenta anche a definire "comoda" la doppia vita con relazione fissa. Nella maggior parte dei casi si rivela fonte di sofferenza e di inquietudine, che non sono certo una compagnia comoda.

Sul blu: i compagni ignari restano tali solo per un periodo, perchè prima o poi qualcosa accade..

Sul rosso: ti assicuro di no. Per separarsi non servono 2 teste. Ne basta una ben convinta.


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> *il mio e l'amante sono stati anni insieme...entrambi sposati e con figli...ho letto i loro messaggi e sapessi le prose e le poesie....tu sei l'unico amore della mia vita, la mia luce, il mio respiro....mio marito è li a vegetare, non mi tocca neanche, tu mi fai sentire donna, con te raggiungo il paradiso.....e nessuno ha avuto le palle di lasciare il consorte per vivere la storia alla luce del sole. Scoperti, sono tornati ai rispettivi ovili. E tutto quell'amore, quella poesia? *che fine hanno fatto? Non lo lascerà il marito...fidati. *E tu svegliati*. O mettila alla prova...fatti un'altra donna per par condicio. Se ti ama sarà gelosa e non lo sopporterà. Se sta con te solo per soddisfare il suo ego da troia...avrai la risposta. E allora potrai prendere una decisione e non rimanere un ignavo....


Questa è una testimonianza che fa riflettere parecchio...


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sul grassetto: vero, spesso c'è una componente di comodo, ma non darei così scontata la consapevolezza delle persone nel vivere le situazioni. Qualcuno, sì, è consapevole (comodo oppure del tutto "scomodo") ma non agisce per incapacità, per impotenza. Teniamo presente che non tutti hanno le risorse interiori necessarie per cambiare qualcosa. Qualcuno trova le risorse solo col tempo.
> A dire il vero starei attenta anche a definire "comoda" la doppia vita con relazione fissa. Nella maggior parte dei casi si rivela fonte di sofferenza e di inquietudine, che non sono certo una compagnia comoda.
> 
> Sul blu: i compagni ignari restano tali solo per un periodo, perchè prima o poi qualcosa accade..
> ...


Ne basta una ben convinta? Certo, ma credo che una separazione vada elaborata insieme al coniuge, non insieme all'amante. E che un marito abbia il diritto di sapere cosa passi per la testa della propria moglie.

Per quanto riguarda le risorse che non tutti hanno sono d'accordo con te. Trovo che la maggior parte di chi si trova in queste situazioni non abbia risorse.


----------



## Duchessa (21 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ascolta. Il discorso è che qui nessuno può alimentare le tue speranze perché la maggior parte di queste storie finisce diversamente, capisci? Finiscono male.
> 
> Io mi sono trovato nella tua situazione, cioè quella dell'amante stupido e innamorato. Perdona la schiettezza.
> 
> ...



Questa parola mi spaventa sempre.


----------



## geko (21 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Questa parola mi spaventa sempre.


Lo so. È una bruttissima parola infatti, però è il termine corretto, perché ogni sentimento nei suoi confronti, ogni emozione, ogni gelosia aveva assunto connotati che avevano del patologico, oggettivamente parlando. 
E se sei innamorato della tua ossessione, uscirne è persino più difficile.


----------



## Duchessa (21 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ne basta una ben convinta? Certo, ma credo che *una separazione vada elaborata insieme al coniuge, non insieme all'amante. E che un marito abbia il diritto di sapere cosa passi per la testa della propria moglie.*
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le risorse che non tutti hanno sono d'accordo con te. Trovo che la maggior parte di chi si trova in queste situazioni non abbia risorse.


Certamente l'amante dovrebbe stare del tutto al di fuori. Certamente l'ideale sarebbe elaborare le decisioni col coniuge, ma nella realtà purtroppo in molti casi il coniuge non ha voglia di elaborare un bel nulla.


----------



## Duchessa (21 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Lo so. È una bruttissima parola infatti, però è il termine corretto, perché ogni sentimento nei suoi confronti, ogni emozione, ogni gelosia aveva assunto connotati che avevano del patologico, oggettivamente parlando.
> E se sei innamorato della tua ossessione, uscirne è persino più difficile.


Conosco..


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sul grassetto: vero, spesso c'è una componente di comodo, ma non darei così scontata la consapevolezza delle persone nel vivere le situazioni. Qualcuno, sì, è consapevole (comodo oppure del tutto "scomodo") ma non agisce per incapacità, per impotenza. Teniamo presente che non tutti hanno le risorse interiori necessarie per cambiare qualcosa. Qualcuno trova le risorse solo col tempo.
> *A dire il vero starei attenta anche a definire "comoda" la doppia vita con relazione fissa. Nella maggior parte dei casi si rivela fonte di sofferenza e di inquietudine, che non sono certo una compagnia comoda.*
> 
> Sul blu: i compagni ignari restano tali solo per un periodo, perchè prima o poi qualcosa accade..
> ...


Guarda, se ci si sente così inquieti e così scomodi penso che informarsi di quello che ci succede sia il minimo. E anche informare il coniuge. Nessuno dice che certe cose non possano capitare: possono succedere. Ma il modo di gestirle fa la differenza tra una persona che si sforza di agire con correttezza e coerenza e una che preferisce vivere nell'ombra.

Io contesto assolutamente le persone che arrivano qui parlando con enfasi del loro tormentato rapporto con l'amante, senza minimamente problematizzare quello col marito. Loro amano, loro fanno un sesso meraviglioso, loro pensano a separarsi... e in tutto questo il loro matrimonio resta sullo sfondo, come una specie di scenografia immobile... questo io non riesco a concepire.


----------



## Indeciso (21 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> tutto qui?prevedo guai!


cosa hai combinato?


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Certamente l'amante dovrebbe stare del tutto al di fuori. Certamente l'ideale sarebbe elaborare le decisioni col coniuge, ma nella realtà purtroppo in molti casi il coniuge non ha voglia di elaborare un bel nulla.


Hai ragione anche tu.

Ma una scossa alla situazione forse è più facile darla per chi è arrivato al tradimento, per chi spartisce la propria intimità con un altro uomo... per me vuol dire davvero toccare il fondo. Forse chi è tradito non ha questa consapevolezza.


----------



## Duchessa (21 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, se ci si sente così inquieti e così scomodi penso che informarsi di quello che ci succede sia il minimo. E anche informare il coniuge. Nessuno dice che certe cose non possano capitare: possono succedere. Ma il modo di gestirle fa la differenza tra una persona che si sforza di agire con correttezza e coerenza e una che preferisce vivere nell'ombra.
> 
> Io contesto assolutamente le persone che arrivano qui parlando con enfasi del loro tormentato rapporto con l'amante, senza minimamente problematizzare quello col marito. Loro amano, loro fanno un sesso meraviglioso, loro pensano a separarsi... e in tutto questo il loro matrimonio resta sullo sfondo, come una specie di scenografia immobile... *questo io non riesco a concepire*.


Perchè non riesci? Semplicemente, esistono persone così. Queste persone non amano. O non sono coerenti. O non sono corrette. O tutto insieme. Le persone non sono e non agiscono come vorremmo noi.


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Perchè non riesci? Semplicemente, esistono persone così. Queste persone non amano. O non sono coerenti. O non sono corrette. O tutto insieme. Le persone non sono e non agiscono come vorremmo noi.


Certamente. Sono d'accordo con te. E sono la prima a dire che ciascuno vive la propria vita come meglio crede e nessuno ha il diritto di giudicare.

Davanti a chi è davvero in crisi e cerca di capire e di capirsi penso di saper essere sempre molto empatica. Però... però non posso fare a meno di irritarmi davanti a chi si pone come il detentore di chissà quale consapevolezza. Credo che un po' di umiltà e la capacità di riconoscere i propri limiti sia una dote apprezzabile da parte di chiunque, traditi e traditori.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> cosa hai combinato?



io?? sei tu l'esperto!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho letto le risposte fin qui....
> io mi chiedo come si faccia..anzi con quale arbitrio si tengono sul filo due persone...marito anche se inconsapevole e amante....
> non si puo a mio avviso dire cheall'amante ti amo,voglio stare..."stare" con te...e poi restare con il marito....un marito che non si ama piu,con il quale è finita da tempo ecc ecc non puoi tu illudere una persona e dopo non fare cio che lui si aspetta......
> perchè tutte queste promesse....ha ragione lui a sentirsi confuso,spaesato....
> ...


Io non riesco a capire una cosa :
Un conto per me è amare una persona e un conto è volerci stare assieme...
Sono molto legato a certi miei amori che non ho mai espresso, ma che mi hanno fatto molto sereno e felice...
Ho lasciato che certe cose vivessero unicamente nella mia testa e nel mio cuore...

Cioè ci sono storie che funzionano, e non so come spiegarmi, proprio perchè i nostri protagonisti non possono stare assieme...

Non capisco come mai partendo da un atollo felice...si voglia a tutti i costi arrivare al continente...

Mettiamo che io sia una quercia...e tu cip cip un uccellino...
Tu puoi fare un nido sopra di me...puoi volare fra i rami...ma io non posso fare altrettanto...perchè una quercia vive grazie a radici profonde su buon terreno...

Ovvio se invece sono una pianta in vaso...mi porti dove vuoi...e mi cambi anche il vaso...no?

A me risuona sempre nella testa l'espressione di mia moglie...si lui ama te ma ha sposato me.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> innanzitutto dipende cosa significa vegetare....magari il marito è solo stanco perchè ha lavorato tutto il giorno e si gode un po di relax....
> cmq...volevo dire una cosa riguardo alle "attenzioni"che vengono a mancare alla donna ma anche all'uomo...
> conoscete un marito o moglie che dopo anni di matrimonio con figli manfda sms costantemente con frasi strappacuore,,che tutte le sereo almeno 1 volta a sett torna con cioccolatini o fiori???che tutte le mattine sforna frasi d'amore...qualche volta magari...ma non con la stessa freequenza con cui lo fa un amante....
> mi riferisco anche alla donna di cui si parla ne 3d la mia realta...una donna sposata troppo desiderosa di attenzioni...(definita cosi dall'amante)...
> ...


Bellissimo post!
Si mi ritrovo moltissimo...

Amanti non la parte migliore...dai...la crema no? Quella leggera...

Comunque sia mi piace che tu dici non sono quelle le cose che importano e io ho scelto il mio uomo non solo per quello...

Per esempio io...all'inizio sono un uomo tutto innamoroso ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...poi dalla sera alla mattina mi smono ed è lì che sgancio le forme per tenermi le sostanze...

Non mi piacciono molto i rapporti formali...mi stressano da morire...

O mi prendi così come sono...
O non se ne fa nulla...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione. ma qui non sarebbe ripicca.
> Anche io ho usato l'arma "di un altro", un paio di volte.
> ha funzionato.
> Perchè non era una ripicca ma solo il segno che io ero pronta ad andare oltre.
> ...



Ma perchè io non l'ho mai potuta usare uffa!!
Mio marito non è geloso ...
qualche mese prima del matrimonio mi sono presa una botta per un ragazzo
ero partita per la tangente e lui vedeva ma non ha mai fatto nè detto niente...
Mi ha lasciato libera di ragionare e pensare cosa era meglio per me...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non riesco a capire una cosa :
> Un conto per me è amare una persona e un conto è volerci stare assieme...
> Sono molto legato a certi miei amori che non ho mai espresso, ma che mi hanno fatto molto sereno e felice...
> Ho lasciato che certe cose vivessero unicamente nella mia testa e nel mio cuore...
> ...


Tutto condivisibile, infatti stiamo parlando di quelli/e che continuano a dire di volere trasformare l'atollo nel continente ma a fatti tengono l'atollo...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non riesco a capire una cosa :
> Un conto per me è amare una persona e un conto è volerci stare assieme...
> Sono molto legato a certi miei amori che non ho mai espresso, ma che mi hanno fatto molto sereno e felice...
> Ho lasciato che certe cose vivessero unicamente nella mia testa e nel mio cuore...
> ...


Certo una bella soddisfazione!!!!!



A parte questo manco io capisco perchè se due persone stanno bene assieme in un determinato modo
ci deve essere ,ad un certo punto ,questo bisogno di dover far scegliere l'altro ...bhò...
Forse per i famosi progetti e pianificare un futuro....
ma perchè cavolo uno non riesce a progettarsi la vita da solo indipendentemente da un altro...


----------



## Indeciso (21 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> io?? sei tu l'esperto!


No no.....io sono un dilettante, chiedi a dei professionisti....qui dentro ce ne sono parecchio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> parole sante....si tratta di persone *EGOISTE e OPPORTUNISTE*, non c'è altra spiegazione!




certo
siamo delle merde infami
siamo le persone peggiori del mondo

peggio di Hitler 

ora però piantatela


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo post!
> Si mi ritrovo moltissimo...
> 
> Amanti non la parte migliore...dai...la crema no?* Quella leggera...*
> ...



ma vaffanculo, va


----------



## Sabina_ (21 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Certamente. Sono d'accordo con te. E sono la prima a dire che ciascuno vive la propria vita come meglio crede e nessuno ha il diritto di giudicare.
> 
> Davanti a chi è davvero in crisi e cerca di capire e di capirsi penso di saper essere sempre molto empatica. Però... però non posso fare a meno di irritarmi davanti a chi si pone come il detentore di chissà quale consapevolezza. Credo che un po' di umiltà e la capacità di riconoscere i propri limiti sia una dote apprezzabile da parte di chiunque, traditi e traditori.


Empatia e umiltà se presenti ci sono, non escono solo quando ci troviamo d'accordo con quello che dice l'altro o solo se l'altro manifesta una crisi.
Ti arroghi a conoscermi e a sapere la mia storia per aver condiviso una cena e quattro chiacchiere? 
Per quanto tu ne sai mio marito potrebbe sapere tanto e più del tuo (mai detto che continua ad essere ignaro), potrei essermi anche già separata, potrei non volerlo fare mai. Di sicuro mai scriverò cose così personali qui dentro, non mi interessa dare giustificazioni (ho sempre detto che dal mio punto di vista non ne ho fin dall'inizio) a persone spesso solo curiose di farsi i fatti altrui.
Purtroppo per chi ci sperava, nella vita di tutti i giorni non siamo persone con problemi, vigliacche, malate o egoiste. Sarebbe più facile sapere di avere accanto Dottor Hide, avere dei segnali. Invece non e' tutto bianco o tutto nero, non c'è determinismo.
Poi sai, rispetto la tua opinione e ti do la mia. Io non condivido il tuo stile di vita leggero anche se tuo marito e' "avvisato", sono diversa da te e darla in giro o cercare trasgressioni non mi farebbe stare meglio. Vedi le diversità? Tu dici che il mio matrimonio e' inesistente, per me lo e' il tuo. Se ci fermiamo alla superficie esce questo.


----------



## Sabina_ (21 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> siamo delle merde infami
> siamo le persone peggiori del mondo
> 
> ...


Facciamoci deportare tutte/i ad Auschwitz. Che si sentano più sicure/i così?


----------



## Flavia (21 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> secondo me ci nasci, io ti assicuro che sento un male fisico quando faccio qualcosa di minimamente sbagliato, se dovessi essere scorretta in cose grandi (spesso anche in banalità) mi dovrei fare violenza.
> sono un modello assemblato così, da me stessa, dai miei, dall'ambiente.
> ci sono momenti e situazioni in cui non riesco fisicamente a pensare al mio interesse sopra ogni cosa.
> forse non ho istinto di conservazione, forse non sono egoista, non lo so assolutamente.
> ...


purtroppo esistono persone che nel perseguire i propri obbiettivi non esitano ad usare e gettare via il mal capitato di turno che incontrano sulla loro strada
voglio sperare però che esistono persone che si comportano così senza calcolo, ma solo perchè si trovano in balia di se stesse



Non Registrato ha detto:


> per me cara Flavia è un mix, ovvero:
> il puro calcolo dev'esser supportato da una patalogia più o meno seria, ma di sicuro c'è.
> ciao


quando ho detto patologia, era in senso ironico non penso che chi si comporta da vampiro sentimentale, o commercialista sentimentale sia in qualche modo disturbato, semplicemente la sua indole è così


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Facciamoci deportare tutte/i ad Auschwitz. Che si sentano più sicure/i così?


Infatti...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Certo una bella soddisfazione!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma luny..
Gli unici progetti della mia vita che non sono falliti...
Sono quelli in società tra me e me stesso...
Capisci?
Quindi hai voglia che io creda ancora a progetti comuni....
Anzi...ho dovuto realizzarli anche a scapito altrui...perchè l'altrui mi ostacolava capisci?

E' come dire...
Io voglio andare a pescare no?
Lei non vuole...
E passa la vita a nascondermi la canna da pesca.....
Io ne compero di nuove...
Un brutto giorno apro uno sgabuzzino e mi crollano in testa diecimila canne da pesca....
Capisci?

Cioè tante donne non solo disapprovano quello che fai, ma in più osano importi di realizzare qualcosa d'altro al posto di quello che vuoi fare tu...a sto punto uno si smona no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> *purtroppo esistono persone che nel perseguire i propri obbiettivi non esitano ad usare e gettare via il mal capitato di turno che incontrano sulla loro strada*
> voglio sperare però che esistono persone che si comportano così senza calcolo, ma solo perchè si trovano in balia di se stesse
> 
> 
> quando ho detto patologia, era in senso ironico non penso che chi si comporta da vampiro sentimentale, o commercialista sentimentale sia in qualche modo disturbato, semplicemente la sua indole è così



certo

ma prima io li disosso e li smaltisco come rifiuto umido perchè non vadano in giro a raccontare quanto sono cinica


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> 
> ma prima io li disosso e li smaltisco come rifiuto umido perchè non vadano in giro a raccontare quanto sono cinica


Io invece ci faccio i biscotti. Come la Cianciulli


----------



## Flavia (21 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho letto le risposte fin qui....
> io mi chiedo come si faccia..anzi con quale arbitrio si tengono sul filo due persone...marito anche se inconsapevole e amante....
> non si puo a mio avviso dire cheall'amante ti amo,voglio stare..."stare" con te...e poi restare con il marito....un marito che non si ama piu,con il quale è finita da tempo ecc ecc non puoi tu illudere una persona e dopo non fare cio che lui si aspetta......
> perchè tutte queste promesse....ha ragione lui a sentirsi confuso,spaesato....
> ...


lui è innamorato, e si fida di lei e delle cose che dice
quando sei innamorato abbassi le difese non pensi che l'altro non possa essere del tutto sincero, o che dica delle cose nella speranza di autocovincersi che sia così


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io invece ci faccio i biscotti. Come la Cianciulli



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti...


ok ok però... un po' di calma: chi ha ferite belle fresche e aperte secondo me è giustificato in qualche sfogo. Io un anno fa avrei piantato allegramente i miei canini in qualche giugulare, per dire. Poi mi sono resa conto che certe discussioni mi servivano e mi aiutavano... ma non è immediato come meccanismo.


----------



## Carola (21 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> siamo delle merde infami
> siamo le persone peggiori del mondo
> 
> ...


Si si in pasto agli squali subito


----------



## Flavia (21 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> 
> ma prima io li disosso e li smaltisco come rifiuto umido perchè non vadano in giro a raccontare quanto sono cinica


Chiara guarda che non era mica riferito a te, ho espresso un pensiero sulla base di quanto mi è accaduto
sono in fase buia e in questo momento la vedo così, anche se con tutta me stessa spero che non sia così perchè vorrebbe dire che ho vissuto solo un cumulo di bugie e questo pensiero mi uccide
credp spero che sia andata come sia andata perchè, non lo so nemmeno io perchè!!!
il problema in questo tipo di relazioni è la chiarezza sin dall'inizio: vogliamo essere trombo-amici? si, no?
ma non si devono tirare in ballo i sentimenti e non avere rispetto di chi hai di fronte, e magari riempirlo di caci quando già sta a terra
la tua storia non la conosco, però mi sembra da quello che ho letto che sei una persona molto schietta con l'altra persona


----------



## Carola (21 Maggio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Empatia e umiltà se presenti ci sono, non escono solo quando ci troviamo d'accordo con quello che dice l'altro o solo se l'altro manifesta una crisi.
> Ti arroghi a conoscermi e a sapere la mia storia per aver condiviso una cena e quattro chiacchiere?
> Per quanto tu ne sai mio marito potrebbe sapere tanto e più del tuo (mai detto che continua ad essere ignaro), potrei essermi anche già separata, potrei non volerlo fare mai. Di sicuro mai scriverò cose così personali qui dentro, non mi interessa dare giustificazioni (ho sempre detto che dal mio punto di vista non ne ho fin dall'inizio) a persone spesso solo curiose di farsi i fatti altrui.
> Purtroppo per chi ci sperava, nella vita di tutti i giorni non siamo persone con problemi, vigliacche, malate o egoiste. Sarebbe più facile sapere di avere accanto Dottor Hide, avere dei segnali. Invece non e' tutto bianco o tutto nero, non c'è determinismo.
> Poi sai, rispetto la tua opinione e ti do la mia. Io non condivido il tuo stile di vita leggero anche se tuo marito e' "avvisato", sono diversa da te e darla in giro o cercare trasgressioni non mi farebbe stare meglio. Vedi le diversità? Tu dici che il mio matrimonio e' inesistente, per me lo e' il tuo. Se ci fermiamo alla superficie esce questo.


quoto


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok ok però... un po' di calma: chi ha ferite belle fresche e aperte secondo me è giustificato in qualche sfogo. Io un anno fa avrei piantato allegramente i miei canini in qualche giugulare, per dire. Poi mi sono resa conto che certe discussioni mi servivano e mi aiutavano... ma non è immediato come meccanismo.


Ok ma infatti la stiamo prendendo ironicamente io e Chiara.
perchè capiamo.

Ti sembriamo aggressive?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok ma infatti la stiamo prendendo ironicamente io e Chiara.
> perchè capiamo.
> 
> Ti sembriamo aggressive?


No, non volevo che vi sentiste attaccate... mi pare aleggi un certo nervosismo oggi.


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si si in pasto agli squali subito


Tastiera nuova?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non volevo che vi sentiste attaccate... mi pare aleggi un certo nervosismo oggi.


Si, c'è un certo nervosismo...ma credo sia normale.
E' un 3d che tocca corde scopertissime e rende "evidenti" più di altre discussioni le differenze tra fedeli e diversamente fedeli.
Poi Circe, e mi dispiace, c'è ancora un pò dentro quindi estremizza un pò ma personalmente mi va bene.

Comunque mi sembra che stiamo ancora al limite della decenza.
Non sono ancora volati vibratori contro i fedeli e crocifissi contro i traditori...


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> siamo delle merde infami
> siamo le persone peggiori del mondo
> 
> ...



:up:........Tebe e Chiara non fate le invornite...ma non avete capito???ci invidiano...vorrebbero farlo anche loro ma non ne sono capaci,il giochetto non e'per tutti/e..facile scottarsi...ma noi ci riusciamo, mi pare bene.


----------



## oceansize (21 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> siamo delle merde infami
> siamo le persone peggiori del mondo
> 
> ...


Beh, obbiettivamente chi tradisce è egoista, vuoi negarlo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Beh, obbiettivamente chi tradisce è egoista, vuoi negarlo?


Obbiettivamente, anche un fedele può essere egoista. Non dividiamoci in categorie, non ci sono parametri obbligatori.


----------



## Eliade (21 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione, però noi non la conosciamo ed è lui che la vive, quindi...
> Poi sai...due anni...non sono uguali ai "nostri."
> sono due anni da amanti. In situazione protetta. Se sono stati insieme in tutto tre mesi è tanto.
> Dimmi quello che vuoi ma io capisco l'indecisione di lei e i dubbi.
> ...


Proprio perché l'ha vissuta in tutto un 3 mesi (diviso in due anni) dubito della sua lucidità nel "viverla".


----------



## oceansize (21 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Obbiettivamente, anche un fedele può essere egoista. Non dividiamoci in categorie, non ci sono parametri obbligatori.


Certamente, nn è mica un'offesa. Ma nel momento in cui tradisci sei sicuramente egoista.


----------



## Duchessa (21 Maggio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Beh, obbiettivamente chi tradisce è egoista, vuoi negarlo?


Conosco più traditori disperati - confusi - deboli che traditori egoisti.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Beh, obbiettivamente chi tradisce è egoista, vuoi negarlo?



cavolata enorme.....scusa ma tu che ne sai???


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Conosco più traditori disperati - confusi - deboli che traditori egoisti.


ahahahha..altra cavolata..ma chi l'ha detto scusa??'io sono stra felice e debole poi...ahahhah..non hai capito che per tradire ci vogliono palle???sono i traditi ad essere deboli..almeno quelli che vengono qua' a piangere....


----------



## oceansize (21 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cavolata enorme.....scusa ma tu che ne sai???


Nn stavo parlando del momento in cui sei a letto con l'amante...:unhappy:

Niente, è inutile


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Nn stavo parlando del momento in cui sei a letto con l'amante...:unhappy:
> 
> Niente, è inutile


ho capito Ocean..intendevo dire dal momento che tu,correggi se sbaglio,non sei diversamente fedele..quindi non ne sai molto..o no??


----------



## oceansize (21 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ho capito Ocean..intendevo dire dal momento che tu,correggi se sbaglio,non sei diversamente fedele..quindi non ne sai molto..o no??


No, infatti, ma nn mi hai smentito.


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Empatia e umiltà se presenti ci sono, non escono solo quando ci troviamo d'accordo con quello che dice l'altro o solo se l'altro manifesta una crisi.
> Ti arroghi a conoscermi e a sapere la mia storia per aver condiviso una cena e quattro chiacchiere?
> Per quanto tu ne sai mio marito potrebbe sapere tanto e più del tuo (mai detto che continua ad essere ignaro), potrei essermi anche già separata, potrei non volerlo fare mai. Di sicuro mai scriverò cose così personali qui dentro, non mi interessa dare giustificazioni (ho sempre detto che dal mio punto di vista non ne ho fin dall'inizio) a persone spesso solo curiose di farsi i fatti altrui.
> Purtroppo per chi ci sperava, nella vita di tutti i giorni non siamo persone con problemi, vigliacche, malate o egoiste. Sarebbe più facile sapere di avere accanto Dottor Hide, avere dei segnali. Invece non e' tutto bianco o tutto nero, non c'è determinismo.
> Poi sai, rispetto la tua opinione e ti do la mia. *Io non condivido il tuo stile di vita leggero anche se tuo marito e' "avvisato", sono diversa da te e darla in giro o cercare trasgressioni non mi farebbe stare meglio. *Vedi le diversità? *Tu dici che il mio matrimonio e' inesistente, per me lo e' il tuo.* Se ci fermiamo alla superficie esce questo.


Io mi sono agganciata a quello che hai scritto per fare un discorso generale sulle donne che dicono di amare un uomo ma restano impantanate nel proprio matrimonio. Io non so niente del tuo matrimonio, ho dedotto sulla base di cose che hai scritto qui: che tu e il tuo amante state insieme da due anni e state prendendo in considerazione di separarvi solo adesso... e sulla base di questo ho scritto che per me è da ipocriti giocare su un fatto tanto importante come una separazione a carte coperte. Tutto qui.

Se tu e tuo marito condividete questa crisi insieme buon per te, da quello che scrivi e hai sempre scritto si deduce altro.

Per il neretto, il mio stile di vita in effetti lascia molto a desiderare. In questi due anni mi sono data alla pazza gioia e mi sono divertita con altri uomini. Ho anche sofferto molto e imparato tante cose. Non è che mio marito sia semplicemente avvisato. Stiamo affrontando insieme, con l'aiuto dei nostri psicologi, la nostra crisi, soffrendo e confrontandoci ogni giorno. E spesso parliamo insieme di separazione. Certo, il mio matrimonio ha dei seri problemi e può essere che non si riesca a salvarlo. Ma posso dire in coscienza di aver fatto di tutto per superare questo momento insieme a lui.


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Beh, obbiettivamente chi tradisce è egoista, vuoi negarlo?


si.


----------



## oceansize (21 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si.


Ok, ne prendo atto, il forum serve anche a questo, a vedere al di là del proprio modo di vedere e sentire. Supponevosoltanto che nel momento in cui si attua o si prepara un tadimento si pensi solo a se stessi. Il partner nn esiste e nn esiste il pensiero del male che gli si recherebbe né del fatto che gli si mente (il tuo caso Tebe è un po' diverso). Anche Lothar una volta disse che se si mettesse a pensare alle conseguenze nn tradirebbe .
Però spiegami se vuoi perché dici che il tradimento nn è un atto di egoismo.


----------



## bastardo dentro (21 Maggio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ok, ne prendo atto, il forum serve anche a questo, a vedere al di là del proprio modo di vedere e sentire. Supponevosoltanto che nel momento in cui si attua o si prepara un tadimento si pensi solo a se stessi. Il partner nn esiste e nn esiste il pensiero del male che gli si recherebbe né del fatto che gli si mente (il tuo caso Tebe è un po' diverso). Anche Lothar una volta disse che se si mettesse a pensare alle conseguenze nn tradirebbe .
> Però spiegami se vuoi perché dici che il tradimento nn è un atto di egoismo.


Guarda, su questo potrei scrivere un vero trattato. la mia esperienza diretta mi porta a non vederla così. mia moglie - che amo e stimo nonostante tutto - è l'emblema dell'egoismo nei confronti  del suo prossimo (e miei), le uniche persone nei cui confronti non è egoista sono i suoi figli che cura e ama con enorme amore. io che ho una visione dell'amore piuttosto "calvinista" dove credo che una componente dell'amore sia il "donarsi" ed anche il "sacrificio" per l'altro, ho sofferto (e in parte ancora soffro) per questa sua maniera di interpretare l'amore. certo,forse, lei non mi ha mai tradito fisicamente ma, molte volte, non ho avuto il sostegno, non ho avuto ciò che avrei voluto. "tradire" va visto a 360 gradi non è solo scoparsi uno/a ma è anche venir meno a quel dovere primario che si ha nei confronti della persona con cui si condivide un cammino: il sostegno. Oggi, per scelta, non tradisco più ma "sento" di essere tuttora a rischio perchè il tradimento sarebbe la mia "rivolta silenziosa" al suo costante non vedere i miei sacrifici, le mie attenzioni ed il mio desiderio di proteggerla ed amarla (oltre che farla vivere come una principessa). lei ama si, ma a costo zaero.... Io sicuramente sono pessimo nel chiedere aiuto, vorrei che lei si accorgesse, da sola .......  più vado avanti con gli anni più sono convinto che in una coppia le sfaccettature del tradimento siano molteplici e solo per convenzione, e costume si dia rilevanza assoluta al fatto di lasciare cadere la mutanda....quando invece una parola, un gesto mancato uno sguardo non ricevuto, per me, fanno lo stesso male....

bastardo dentro


----------



## tesla (21 Maggio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Però spiegami se vuoi perché dici che il tradimento nn è un atto di egoismo.




perchè lo fa.
se rubasse direbbe che toglie ai ricchi per dare ai poveri


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Guarda, su questo potrei scrivere un vero trattato. la mia esperienza diretta mi porta a non vederla così. mia moglie - che amo e stimo nonostante tutto - è l'emblema dell'egoismo nei confronti  del suo prossimo (e miei), le uniche persone nei cui confronti non è egoista sono i suoi figli che cura e ama con enorme amore. io che ho una visione dell'amore piuttosto "calvinista" dove credo che una componente dell'amore sia il "donarsi" ed anche il "sacrificio" per l'altro, ho sofferto (e in parte ancora soffro) per questa sua maniera di interpretare l'amore. certo,forse, lei non mi ha mai tradito fisicamente ma, molte volte, non ho avuto il sostegno, non ho avuto ciò che avrei voluto. "tradire" va visto a 360 gradi non è solo scoparsi uno/a ma è anche venir meno a quel dovere primario che si ha nei confronti della persona con cui si condivide un cammino: il sostegno. Oggi, per scelta, non tradisco più ma "sento" di essere tuttora a rischio perchè il tradimento sarebbe la mia "rivolta silenziosa" al suo costante non vedere i miei sacrifici, le mie attenzioni ed il mio desiderio di proteggerla ed amarla (oltre che farla vivere come una principessa). lei ama si, ma a costo zaero.... Io sicuramente sono pessimo nel chiedere aiuto, vorrei che lei si accorgesse, da sola .......  più vado avanti con gli anni più sono convinto che in una coppia le sfaccettature del tradimento siano molteplici e solo per convenzione, e costume si dia rilevanza assoluta al fatto di lasciare cadere la mutanda....quando invece una parola, un gesto mancato uno sguardo non ricevuto, per me, fanno lo stesso male....
> 
> bastardo dentro



che bel post hai scritto
mi hai fatto ricordare le parole del mio ex, che mi ha proprio detto che alla fine ha capito di avermi tradita, perchè mi prometteva sempre di smettere con l'alcol e non lo ha mai fatto
sinceramente non credevo che gli uomini riuscissero ad usare il termine tradimento in senso così ampio, il mio ex è anche molto maschilista, eppure a suo modo lo ha sentito anche lui così


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Maggio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Guarda, su questo potrei scrivere un vero trattato. la mia esperienza diretta mi porta a non vederla così. mia moglie - che amo e stimo nonostante tutto - è l'emblema dell'egoismo nei confronti  del suo prossimo (e miei), le uniche persone nei cui confronti non è egoista sono i suoi figli che cura e ama con enorme amore. io che ho una visione dell'amore piuttosto "calvinista" dove credo che una componente dell'amore sia il "donarsi" ed anche il "sacrificio" per l'altro, ho sofferto (e in parte ancora soffro) per questa sua maniera di interpretare l'amore. certo,forse, lei non mi ha mai tradito fisicamente ma, molte volte, non ho avuto il sostegno, non ho avuto ciò che avrei voluto. "tradire" va visto a 360 gradi non è solo scoparsi uno/a ma è anche venir meno a quel dovere primario che si ha nei confronti della persona con cui si condivide un cammino: il sostegno. Oggi, per scelta, non tradisco più ma "sento" di essere tuttora a rischio perchè il tradimento sarebbe la mia "rivolta silenziosa" al suo costante non vedere i miei sacrifici, le mie attenzioni ed il mio desiderio di proteggerla ed amarla (oltre che farla vivere come una principessa). lei ama si, ma a costo zaero.... Io sicuramente sono pessimo nel chiedere aiuto, vorrei che lei si accorgesse, da sola .......  più vado avanti con gli anni più sono convinto che in una coppia le sfaccettature del tradimento siano molteplici e solo per convenzione, e costume si dia rilevanza assoluta al fatto di lasciare cadere la mutanda....quando invece una parola, un gesto mancato uno sguardo non ricevuto, per me, fanno lo stesso male....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Questa visione di "tradimento" è molto interessante...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Beh, obbiettivamente chi tradisce è egoista, vuoi negarlo?


no

obiettivamente: è da quando sono bambina che mi danno dell'egoista
francamente: non ho mai capito perchè, visto che, primogenita di tre sorelle, ho sempre dovuto condividere tutto con loro, e ho avvertito spesso un travisamento dei miei sentimenti "altruisti" nei loro confronti

ora sì: mi sento molto egoista, se con questo intendi propensa ad accrescere il mio benessere fisico e psichico


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no
> 
> obiettivamente: è da quando sono bambina che mi danno dell'egoista
> francamente: non ho mai capito perchè, visto che, primogenita di tre sorelle, ho sempre dovuto condividere tutto con loro, e ho avvertito spesso un travisamento dei miei sentimenti "altruisti" nei loro confronti
> ...


...a completo discapito di quel "disgraziato" che ancora resta con te...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non volevo che vi sentiste attaccate... mi pare aleggi un certo nervosismo oggi.



ammetto che il post del conte mi ha fatto notevolmente incazzare (come ci si permette di definire leggero il vissuto degli altri?) così come un certo malcelato andazzo generale del 3d che sembra etichettare cinica e paracula di default una donna sposata con amante single


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ammetto che il post del conte mi ha fatto notevolmente incazzare (come ci si permette di definire leggero il vissuto degli altri?) così come un certo malcelato andazzo generale del 3d che sembra etichettare cinica e paracula di default una donna sposata con amante single


..si, perchè lo sei...altrimenti dopo tutte queste cazzo di "riflessioni" avresti già capito che, qualunque motivazione dai al tuo tradimento, qualunque spiegazione logica o illogica, razionale o no, se non riesci ad essere onesta, sei una persona FALSA. Stai  con l'uomo con cui vivi e condividi la sua "vita", a costo di prendere pungni in faccia o non so cosa, avresti già da moltissimo tempo detto come cazzo sei fatta!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..si, perchè lo sei...altrimenti dopo tutte queste cazzo di "riflessioni" avresti già capito che, qualunque motivazione dai al tuo tradimento, qualunque spiegazione logica o illogica, razionale o no, se non riesci ad essere onesta, sei una persona FALSA. Stai  con l'uomo con cui vivi e condividi la sua "vita", a costo di prendere pungni in faccia o non so cosa, avresti già da moltissimo tempo detto come cazzo sei fatta!!!!!!!!!!!!


...tanto è vero che riesci a dirlo tranqulillamente qui dentro, nascosta dall'anonimato e fuori di qui di quardi bene da dirlo!!!!!!
Non fa paura il tuo tradimento... fai paura tu!


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2012)

...io non sono contro il tradimento anzi... mi è capitato di tradire  e essere tradito, ma no accetto la falsità.
Ok, va bene la scopata estemporanea, quella fatta per gioco e divertimento, o per noia, va bene pure un tradimento continuato, più certo e in cui sei in una fase dove "devi" capire, vuoi sperimentare, non sai, sei confuso.. ma poi arriva il momento di scegliere. E se ormai hai tutte le carte in mano e non butti la tua carta sei solo un vigliacco.
Quello che veramente fa male in un tradimento non è la scopata o il senntimento, ma l'idea che hai vissuto o potresti vivere con una persone che è estranea da te. Hai investito la tua vita, anche male, anche con sufficenza, ma non puoi farmela pagare cosi...HAI IL DOVERE SPIRITUALE, MATERIALE, se veramente mi vuoi bene ma anche se non me ne vuoi più, di farmi prendere atto della mia vita, e non pensare egoisticamente di risolverla per emtrambi.

 Perchè è la mia vita, unica, sola e rara.


----------



## oceansize (21 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ammetto che il post del conte mi ha fatto notevolmente incazzare (come ci si permette di definire leggero il vissuto degli altri?) così come un certo malcelato andazzo generale del 3d che sembra etichettare cinica e paracula di default una donna sposata con amante single


infatti sono intervenuta molto tranquillamente per discutere dell'egoismo in un tradimento, che non è la stessa cosa di dire che "certo
siamo delle merde infami
siamo le persone peggiori del mondo

peggio di Hitler"

Cosa che io assolutamente non penso.
Lothar si è offeso come se gli avessi detto che è un ottuso pdm e Tebe ha solo scritto no senza argomentare, ma credo abbia cose più importanti da fare e spero vada tutto bene .
Il tradimento subito da me risale ormai a 3 anni fa, l'ho ampiamente digerito e ho capito i motivi e ci trovo un egoismo enorme di "ilmerda" (il simpatico nomignolo dato dalle mie amiche) misto a tante altre cose, ma è la mia storia, come quella di tanti altri e diversissima da altre ancora.
Purtroppo mi ha lasciato degli strascichi sulla fiducia sulla quale cerco di lavorare, ma non sono più la stessa e credo e spero che se ilmerda avesse previsto le conseguenze della sua "sbandata" avrebbe avuto i coglioni di parlarmene, ma appunto non pensava minimamente a me e a noi a quel tempo ma solo a lui.


----------



## oceansize (21 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Quello che veramente fa male in un tradimento non è la scopata o il senntimento, ma l'idea che hai vissuto o potresti vivere con una persone che è estranea da te. Hai investito la tua vita, anche male, anche con sufficenza, ma non puoi farmela pagare cosi...HAI IL DOVERE SPIRITUALE, MATERIALE, se veramente mi vuoi bene ma anche se non me ne vuoi più, *di farmi prendere atto della mia vita, e non pensare egoisticamente di risolverla per emtrambi.*
> 
> *Perchè è la mia vita, unica, sola e rara*.


bello, rende l'idea


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ammetto che il post del conte mi ha fatto notevolmente incazzare (come ci si permette di definire leggero il vissuto degli altri?) così come un certo malcelato andazzo generale del 3d che sembra etichettare cinica e paracula di default una donna sposata con amante single


Potresti leggermi meglio...
Io ho detto che gli amanti si prendono la parte più leggera di un rapporto tra due persone, contrastando l'idea di Annuccia che diceva che si prendono la parte migliore.
Allora se vuoi si pappano la parte più goduriosa, la parte meno impegnativa, la parte meno noiosa, la parte meno piena di doveri e responsabilità, non si pigliano tutto quel background, per cui Annuccia diceva che alla fine della fiera si sceglie un marito...

Facile vedere un uomo figo e brillante in chi ti racconta la storia dell'orso e si presenta su un cavallo bianco, molto facile dare per scontato, chi magari trascura le attenzioni perchè si spacca la schiena per lavorare per mantenere una moglie e figli no?

E ho fatto un discorso generale sul bellissimo post di Annuccia.

Una donna sposata vuole amante single?
Chi glielo vieta? Saranno cassi suoi no?

Quante non cercano nell'amante quello che non dà loro il marito?

Io dico solo...però, se volete confrontare due uomini, non metteteli sullo stesso piano, ma mettete sul loro groppone la stessa vita. Poi ne riparliamo, no?

E dove leggi che io ho definito leggero il vissuto altrui?

Ohi ragazza se devo avere un' amante che sia leggera, scialla e che mi faccia ridere eh?
Non è la mia compagna eh?
L'amante oggi c'è...domani non si sa...no?

E con l'amante ci condivido solo quello che mi va di condividere...tanto lei NON VIVE CON ME.
E l'amante assiste alla mia vita a spezzettoni ed episodi...

Se finisco all'Ospedale, mica viene lei al mio capezzale eh?

E' la moglie quella che lava le mie mutande.
Non me lo sono mai dimenticato.


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ok, ne prendo atto, il forum serve anche a questo, a vedere al di là del proprio modo di vedere e sentire. Supponevosoltanto che nel momento in cui si attua o si prepara un tadimento si pensi solo a se stessi. Il partner nn esiste e nn esiste il pensiero del male che gli si recherebbe né del fatto che gli si mente (il tuo caso Tebe è un po' diverso). Anche Lothar una volta disse che se si mettesse a pensare alle conseguenze nn tradirebbe .
> Però spiegami se vuoi perché dici che il tradimento nn è un atto di egoismo.


rispondo ora, e hai ragione, avevo altro da fare. Litigare con i Tena ladycarneval.

Perchè dire tradimento vuol dire solo macro area.
Il tradimento non è mai uno solo come invece lo è la fedeltà.
Se uno è fedele, lo è basta. Non è che può essere solo un pò fedele o fedele part tyme.

Il tradimento colpisce tutti. O meglio. Può colpire tutti.
E le motivazioni possono essere disparate.
Alcuni tradimenti possono essere egoistici, ma molti altri non lo sono.
Ci sono mille motivazioni, dalle più semplice alle più complesse.
E dire che il tradimento è un atto egoistico per forza è falso.
Perchè vuol dire vedere solo l'atto.l
E non le motivazioni.
Soprattutto da chi è fedele e tradisce.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Potresti leggermi meglio...
> Io ho detto che gli amanti si prendono la parte più leggera di un rapporto tra due persone, contrastando l'idea di Annuccia che diceva che si prendono la parte migliore.
> Allora se vuoi si pappano la parte più goduriosa, la parte meno impegnativa, la parte meno noiosa, la parte meno piena di doveri e responsabilità, non si pigliano tutto quel background, per cui Annuccia diceva che alla fine della fiera si sceglie un marito...
> 
> ...


e io ti rispondo:

che sì, esistono rapporti tra amanti fatti così come tu dici
che ti fanno ridere e ti sollevano momentaneamente da situazioni pesanti

magari c'è chi cerca questo tipo di rapporti, non so...

ma dire che un rapporto tra amanti  DEVE essere così....chi sei tu per stabilirlo?


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> rispondo ora, e hai ragione, avevo altro da fare. Litigare con i Tena ladycarneval.
> 
> Perchè dire tradimento vuol dire solo macro area.
> Il tradimento non è mai uno solo come invece lo è la fedeltà.
> ...


...le motivazioni possono essere profondissime e sincere, certe è più vere dell'atto stesso. Nessuno nega questo.
Non è egoistico l'atto in se stesso, il tradimento, ma è egoistico, risolvere la vita di un altra persona a modo tuo. 
Pensare consapevolmente o inconsapevolmente di essere artefice della vita di questa persona, sia essa tua marito o no.
 Se tu hai deciso per te, lascia allora anche a lui di decidere per se.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e io ti rispondo:
> 
> che sì, esistono rapporti tra amanti fatti così come tu dici
> che ti fanno ridere e ti sollevano momentaneamente da situazioni pesanti
> ...


Ciò...ma dove leggi che io ho detto che deve essere così...
Ho scritto che in genere è così...
O per lo meno lo conosco così...
E in definitiva è quello anche che dissi a Rossi...no?
Se vuoi farti l'amico fallo...ma non tirarti su un invornito problematico no?

Nel mio mondo queste sono le uniche relazioni adulterine che funzionano...
Tutte le altre prima o poi finiscono male...
Perchè lui o lei iniziano a chiedere quello che non possono avere no?

Se un'amante mi fa la pecola perchèp non lascio la moglie per lei...io capisco che mi sta dicendo che è ora che io la lasci...no?

Ma io non stabilisco niente...
Descrivo la realtà così come mi appare...

Il mondo come volontà e rappresentazione.

Tutto lì...

Piuttosto sembra che tu scriva in un modo in cui quello che fai tu deve essere per forza accettato e condiviso da tutti perchè tu sei tu...

E non funziona così...
Ok...sarai l'eccezione che conferma la regola...

Ma inutile che meni il can per l'aia...
Non venirmi a dire che quel giorno che tuo marito ti scopre non sono guai per te...

Piuttosto tu mi dici...affronterò quei guai...
Ma non puoi dire ad un uomo...che ti ha sposato...embè allora fai anche tu lo stesso no?
Perchè si incazzerebbe ancora di più con te...no?

Sento che ognuno cerca i rapporti di cui ha bisogno per stare bene...
Matra ci ho messo una vita a capire questo...
Risultato?

Ho sciolto tutti i rapporti che mi facevo andare bene per un sacco di cose...

E mai stato meglio in vita mia!

Cioè se uno ha bisogno di compagnia cerca amici...no?
Se uno non ha bisogno di compagnia, sta sciallissimo nella sua dimensione...no?


----------



## lunaiena (21 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e io ti rispondo:
> 
> che sì, esistono rapporti tra amanti fatti così come tu dici
> che ti fanno ridere e ti sollevano momentaneamente da situazioni pesanti
> ...


Io ho anche sempre pensato che i rapporti tra amanti dovrebbero essere sereni e scalli...
Ma non credo lo stabilisca nessuno...
Ma chi si prende in una storia pecolosa??


----------



## quinty (21 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io ho anche sempre pensato che i rapporti tra amanti dovrebbero essere sereni e scalli...
> Ma non credo lo stabilisca nessuno...
> Ma chi si prende in una storia pecolosa??



ad esempio io e il mio ex amante inglese (che ci siamo visti 5 volte in 1 anno e 1/2) non facevamo altro che litigare via sms, email, telefono ecc..... una cosa logorante, altro che sereni e scialli...... le ultime due volte che ci siamo visti lui ha pianto tutto il tempo......


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ad esempio io e il mio ex amante inglese (che ci siamo visti 5 volte in 1 anno e 1/2) non facevamo altro che litigare via sms, email, telefono ecc..... una cosa logorante, altro che sereni e scialli...... le ultime due volte che ci siamo visti lui ha pianto tutto il tempo......


:scared:


----------



## Spider (22 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ad esempio io e il mio ex amante inglese (che ci siamo visti 5 volte in 1 anno e 1/2) non facevamo altro che litigare via sms, email, telefono ecc..... una cosa logorante, altro che sereni e scialli...... le ultime due volte che ci siamo visti lui ha pianto tutto il tempo......


'azzo... era proprio innnnnnammmmmorato!!!!


----------



## quinty (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> 'azzo... era proprio innnnnnammmmmorato!!!!




si sentiva in colpa


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ad esempio io e il mio ex amante inglese (che ci siamo visti 5 volte in 1 anno e 1/2) non facevamo altro che litigare via sms, email, telefono ecc..... una cosa logorante, altro che sereni e scialli...... le ultime due volte che ci siamo visti lui ha pianto tutto il tempo......


Ecco ogni albero si riconosce dai frutti.
No?
E credi che io non abbia vissuto una storia pazza e malata?
Eh?


----------



## Carola (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Tastiera nuova?
> 
> ahahahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (22 Maggio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Guarda, su questo potrei scrivere un vero trattato. la mia esperienza diretta mi porta a non vederla così. mia moglie - che amo e stimo nonostante tutto - è l'emblema dell'egoismo nei confronti  del suo prossimo (e miei), le uniche persone nei cui confronti non è egoista sono i suoi figli che cura e ama con enorme amore. io che ho una visione dell'amore piuttosto "calvinista" dove credo che una componente dell'amore sia il "donarsi" ed anche il "sacrificio" per l'altro, ho sofferto (e in parte ancora soffro) per questa sua maniera di interpretare l'amore. certo,forse, lei non mi ha mai tradito fisicamente ma, molte volte, non ho avuto il sostegno, non ho avuto ciò che avrei voluto. "tradire" va visto a 360 gradi non è solo scoparsi uno/a ma è anche venir meno a quel dovere primario che si ha nei confronti della persona con cui si condivide un cammino: il sostegno. Oggi, per scelta, non tradisco più ma "sento" di essere tuttora a rischio perchè il tradimento sarebbe la mia "rivolta silenziosa" al suo costante non vedere i miei sacrifici, le mie attenzioni ed il mio desiderio di proteggerla ed amarla (oltre che farla vivere come una principessa). lei ama si, ma a costo zaero.... Io sicuramente sono pessimo nel chiedere aiuto, vorrei che lei si accorgesse, da sola .......  più vado avanti con gli anni più sono convinto che in una coppia le sfaccettature del tradimento siano molteplici e solo per convenzione, e costume si dia rilevanza assoluta al fatto di lasciare cadere la mutanda....quando invece una parola, un gesto mancato uno sguardo non ricevuto, per me, fanno lo stesso male....
> 
> bastardo dentro


come ti comprendo e capisco


----------



## quinty (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco ogni albero si riconosce dai frutti.
> No?
> E credi che io non abbia vissuto una storia pazza e malata?
> Eh?




scusa ma io sarei l'albero o il frutto? non ho capito


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

mi sembra che qui non si voglia capire

si è usciti totalmente dal seminato
alla base c'è una storia ben precisa, una persona che ha scritto, a cui un gruppo di utenti con storie altrettanto precise e particolari di tradimento subito hanno risposto con certezze granitiche derivate dalla loro parzialità.

da lì si è passati a voler stabilire a tutti i costi (@Conte: rileggiti. Sei l'unico che scrive qui che deve per forza classificare i tradimenti) se questa lascerà o non lascerà il marito, se vuole o non vuole bene al suo amante e al marito, se è cinica o altruista.....

guardate che ad un ospite che entrasse in questo momento apparirebbe questo:

poche risposte sensate, tanti giudizi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io ho anche sempre pensato che i rapporti tra amanti dovrebbero essere sereni e scalli...
> Ma non credo lo stabilisca nessuno...
> Ma chi si prende in una storia pecolosa??



le storie evolvono...hai presente?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...io non sono contro il tradimento anzi... mi è capitato di tradire  e essere tradito, ma no accetto la falsità.
> Ok, va bene la scopata estemporanea, quella fatta per gioco e divertimento, o per noia, va bene pure un tradimento continuato, più certo e in cui sei in una fase dove "devi" capire, vuoi sperimentare, non sai, sei confuso.. ma poi arriva il momento di scegliere. E se ormai hai tutte le carte in mano e non butti la tua carta sei solo un vigliacco.
> Quello che veramente fa male in un tradimento non è la scopata o il senntimento, ma l'idea che hai vissuto o potresti vivere con una persone che è estranea da te. Hai investito la tua vita, anche male, anche con sufficenza, ma non puoi farmela pagare cosi.*..HAI IL DOVERE SPIRITUALE, MATERIALE, se veramente mi vuoi bene ma anche se non me ne vuoi più, di farmi prendere atto della mia vita, e non pensare egoisticamente di risolverla per emtrambi.
> 
> Perchè è la mia vita, unica, sola e rara.*


guarda...hai ragione

hai scritto delle cose giustissime
chi si sognerebbe di contraddire un discorso del genere?

quando si chiamano in causa i doveri spirituali il cerchio si chiude e non si può fare altro che approvare


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...io non sono contro il tradimento anzi... mi è capitato di tradire  e essere tradito, ma no accetto la falsità.
> Ok, va bene la scopata estemporanea, quella fatta per gioco e divertimento, o per noia, va bene pure un tradimento continuato, più certo e in cui sei in una fase dove "devi" capire, vuoi sperimentare, non sai, sei confuso.. ma poi arriva il momento di scegliere. E se ormai hai tutte le carte in mano e non butti la tua carta sei solo un vigliacco.
> Quello che veramente fa male in un tradimento non è la scopata o il senntimento, ma l'idea che hai vissuto o potresti vivere con una persone che è estranea da te. Hai investito la tua vita, anche male, anche con sufficenza, ma non puoi farmela pagare cosi...HAI IL DOVERE SPIRITUALE, MATERIALE, se veramente mi vuoi bene ma anche se non me ne vuoi più, di farmi prendere atto della mia vita, e non pensare egoisticamente di risolverla per emtrambi.
> 
> Perchè è la mia vita, unica, sola e rara.


vero, è la tua vita, ma si intreccia con quella degli altri 
non sempre le cose vanno come si desidera, ed anche questo fa parte della vita
non sempre si incontrano le persone "giuste", ed anche questo fa parte della vita
non sempre le promesse vengono mantenute, ed anche questo fa parte della vita...

temo che non ci sia soluzione, a meno che non si decida di vivere la propria vita in solitudine...

la vita è la tua, tuo il modo di agire e/o reagire, quando dai fiducia ad una persona puoi commettere un errore oppure no, se hai avuto ragione il tempo ti darà ragione, se invece hai sbagliato, ripartirai dall'errore e sceglierai di nuovo che fare


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> scusa ma io sarei l'albero o il frutto? non ho capito


L'albero è il rapporto tra te e quel deficente...
I frutti sono le incazzature...

Ma tu non sai quante volte i frutti sembravano belli allo sguardo...e amari al palato.

Non raccontarsela sta nel dirsi...
Sto frutto fa schifo e sputarlo...anzichè mandarlo giù a tutti i costi per motivi di sciocco orgoglio...

Se tu vai insieme ad uno sfigato...porti a casa frutti da sfiga...

Questa è una legge universale.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi sembra che qui non si voglia capire
> 
> si è usciti totalmente dal seminato
> alla base c'è una storia ben precisa, una persona che ha scritto, a cui un gruppo di utenti con storie altrettanto precise e particolari di tradimento subito hanno risposto con certezze granitiche derivate dalla loro parzialità.
> ...


Io ho risposto:
Avrà un pugno di mosche.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> le storie evolvono...hai presente?


E tante volte...le storie...essendo storie: finiscono.


----------



## Sabina_ (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi sembra che qui non si voglia capire
> 
> si è usciti totalmente dal seminato
> alla base c'è una storia ben precisa, una persona che ha scritto, a cui un gruppo di utenti con storie altrettanto precise e particolari di tradimento subito hanno risposto con certezze granitiche derivate dalla loro parzialità.
> ...


Quoto!


----------



## Sabina_ (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> le storie evolvono...hai presente?


Riquoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho risposto:
> Avrà un pugno di mosche.



è una tua supposizione

tu hai avuto un pugno di mosche dalla tua storia, una storia che vai ripetendo e riassumendo a beneficio di tutto il forum: ti sei mai chiesto perchè?
spesso questo succede quando ci si aspetta qualcosa, quando ci si sente in diritto di avere qualcosa dagli altri

*non c'entra proprio niente il fatto che sia una storia extraconiugale o meno*
un pugno di mosche puoi averlo anche dal compagno che ti sei scelto per la vita

io non ho mai avuto un pugno di mosche, neanche dalla più semplice scopata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tante volte...le storie...essendo storie: finiscono.



ti piacerebbe, eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## quinty (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'albero è il rapporto tra te e quel deficente...
> I frutti sono le incazzature...
> 
> Ma tu non sai quante volte i frutti sembravano belli allo sguardo...e amari al palato.
> ...


ma quale orgoglio? mi sembra molto semplicistica e riduttiva questa tua interpretazione della mia storia. L'orgoglio non c'entrava proprio per niente. Io non sono affatto una persona orgogliosa


----------



## Duchessa (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...io non sono contro il tradimento anzi... mi è capitato di tradire  e essere tradito, ma no accetto la falsità.
> Ok, va bene la scopata estemporanea, quella fatta per gioco e divertimento, o per noia, va bene pure un tradimento continuato, più certo e in cui sei in *una fase dove "devi" capire, vuoi sperimentare,* non sai, sei confuso.. ma poi arriva il momento di scegliere. E se ormai hai tutte le carte in mano e non butti la tua carta sei solo un *vigliacco.*
> Quello che veramente fa male in un tradimento non è la scopata o il senntimento, ma l'idea che hai vissuto o potresti vivere con *una persone che è estranea da te*. Hai investito la tua vita, anche male, anche con sufficenza, ma non puoi farmela pagare cosi...*HAI IL DOVERE SPIRITUALE, MATERIALE, se veramente mi vuoi bene* ma anche se non me ne vuoi più, di farmi prendere atto della mia vita, e non pensare egoisticamente di risolverla per emtrambi.
> 
> Perchè è la mia vita, unica, sola e rara.


Ecco.. la fase in cui si sperimenta e si prova a capire.. non vale forse per entrambe le parti? E poi, nessuno sa quanto dura questa fase, nessuno può imporre un tempo.

Ma supponendo passato questo tempo, ecco che la persona ingannata, ma matura e consapevole potrebbe/dovrebbe fare un salto di comprensione:

secondo me

tutte le persone sono "estranee" a noi, anche il nostro partner. "Presumere" di poterlo conoscere e capire è solo.. "presunzione".
Dovrebbero cessare queste forme giudicanti, caparbie o rancorose di non accettazione: "_non puoi_ farmela pagare", "_hai il dovere morale_", "_se_ veramente mi vuoi bene _fai così_/colà".
Dovrebbe arrivare in momento in cui si osserva l'altro, così come è e come agisce, e lo si prende per quello è e per quello che dà, o, se non ci corrisponde,  lo si lascia andare .

io chiedo:
chi di noi passa un solo giorno senza violare i grandi ideali in cui crede? Tu? Io no. Non passa un giorno in cui non faccia un errore o in cui una mia buona intenzione non vada su per il camino. E ho imparato che gli altri non li possiamo governare, governiamo già malissimo noi stessi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ecco.. la fase in cui si sperimenta e si prova a capire.. non vale forse per entrambe le parti? E poi, nessuno sa quanto dura questa fase, nessuno può imporre un tempo.
> 
> Ma supponendo passato questo tempo, ecco che la persona ingannata, ma matura e consapevole potrebbe/dovrebbe fare un salto di comprensione:
> 
> ...



non posso che inchinarmi :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ecco.. la fase in cui si sperimenta e si prova a capire.. non vale forse per entrambe le parti? E poi, nessuno sa quanto dura questa fase, nessuno può imporre un tempo.
> 
> Ma supponendo passato questo tempo, ecco che la persona ingannata, ma matura e consapevole potrebbe/dovrebbe fare un salto di comprensione:
> 
> ...


Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Io a mio marito ho fatto delle promesse, con lui ho preso impegni, con lui ho affrontato il bello e il brutto, se fosse un estraneo per me o a me non l'avrei fatto. Abbiamo dei doveri ai quali a volte veniamo meno, dedurre che dato che,se a volte veniamo meno, i doveri non esistono, gli impegni sono fasulli è arrendersi,  invece abbiamo bisogno di essere messi di fronte ai nostri doveri, perchè capita di non vedere che non li stiamo adempiendo. Ma condivido il non governare gli altri, quello è un brutto modo di concepire un rapporto. Altra cosa è il correggersi a vicenda quando si sbaglia, questo presuppone lo stesso spirito e gli stessi obbiettivi da ambo le parti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Io a mio marito ho fatto delle promesse, con lui ho preso impegni, con lui ho affrontato il bello e il brutto, se fosse un estraneo per me o a me non l'avrei fatto. Abbiamo dei doveri ai quali a volte veniamo meno, dedurre che dato che,se a volte veniamo meno, i doveri non esistono, gli impegni sono fasulli è arrendersi,  invece abbiamo bisogno di essere messi di fronte ai nostri doveri, perchè capita di non vedere che non li stiamo adempiendo. Ma condivido il non governare gli altri, quello è un brutto modo di concepire un rapporto.* Altra cosa è il correggersi a vicenda quando si sbaglia, questo presuppone lo stesso spirito e gli stessi obbiettivi da ambo le parti.*



Infatti a mio avviso i guai nascono quando, durante il cammino, si riscontra che in realtà non c'è lo stesso spirito e gli stessi obbiettivi, non tanto perchè uno dei due li ha persi per strada, ma perchè in realtà non c'erano neanche prima.

Ti faccio il mio esempio: mio marito.

E' stato lui a volere fortemente il matrimonio: perchè, diceva, tu mi salverai. 
Perchè sei forte, intelligente e superiore a me di animo, di cuore, di testa.
E io ho accettato questo ruolo, assecondando la sua speranza e la sua voglia di cambiare su molti fronti, in primis quello emotivo, nel quale non ha mai brillato particolarmente.
L'ha fatto: è cambiato, per quel che poteva.
Ma credo che ora si sia stancato di cambiare perchè in realtà non l'ha mai fatto per se stesso, ma per entrare meglio nel ruolo del bravo marito e del bravo padre.
Credo che ci siamo un pò ingannati a vicenda, molto prima dei miei tradimenti


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti a mio avviso i guai nascono quando, durante il cammino, si riscontra che in realtà non c'è lo stesso spirito e gli stessi obbiettivi, non tanto perchè uno dei due li ha persi per strada, ma perchè in realtà non c'erano neanche prima.
> 
> Ti faccio il mio esempio: mio marito.
> 
> ...


Spesso si inganna in buona fede e con le migliori intenzioni perchè inganniamo noi stessi per primi, per sforzarci di diventare quello che pensavamo giusto diventare, dicendoci che ci riusciremo senza troppa fatica, che basterà volerlo. Poi magari un giorno si guarda al percorso fatto, a quello che c'è ancora da fare e ci si sente stanchi. A me è capitato ma avevo vicino mio marito che, alternando incoraggiamenti e pedate nel sedere, mi ha fatto ripartire e ha fatto bene, perchè stavo cercando di entrare in certi ruoli proprio per me stessa. Forse quando è capitato a lui io non sono stata altrettanto brava, ed è questa la mia colpa nel tradimento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spesso si inganna in buona fede e con le migliori intenzioni perchè inganniamo noi stessi per primi, per sforzarci di diventare quello che pensavamo giusto diventare, dicendoci che ci riusciremo senza troppa fatica, che basterà volerlo. Poi magari un giorno si guarda al percorso fatto, a quello che c'è ancora da fare e ci si sente stanchi. A me è capitato ma avevo vicino mio marito che, alternando incoraggiamenti e pedate nel sedere, mi ha fatto ripartire e ha fatto bene, perchè stavo cercando di entrare in certi ruoli proprio per me stessa. Forse quando è capitato a lui io non sono stata altrettanto brava, ed è questa la mia *colpa* nel tradimento.



ecco, hai spiegato benissimo:

al di là che faccio fatica ad associare a te la parola colpa...

immagina il mio matrimonio a ruoli invertiti
io che tiro e incoraggio, che cerco di dare una direzione, per quanto parziale e imperfetta, alla gestione familiare
lui che vive come se tutto dovesse farsi da sè.....grazie alla divina provvidenza


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> le storie evolvono...hai presente?



per me con la confidenza cambiano e non si evolvono,e dal mio punto di vista nel vedere una storia extra se il cambiamento vuol dire avere un altro marito a fianco ,scusami ma io taglio i ponti....
E per marito a fianco intendo n'altro che rompe i maroni per tutto 
n'altro brontolone n
'altro che quando arrivi a casa e magari ti sei fatta il culo per riordinare è come se fossero passati i ladri
n'altro che quando fa la doccia è impossibile entrare in bagno se non con la canoa
n'altro che pensa che i rotoli di carta igenica nascano nel portarotoli
n'altro che pensa che la specchiera del bagno sia autopulente...ecc...ecc...
n'altro che quando ti vede manco ti nota
n'altro che quando lo chiami di risponde "pronto" ma con una cadenza molto come dire "cazzo vuoi"...
e con questo non è una critica al sesso maschile perchè a sua volta anche l'uomo ha un elenco di cose sulla compagna che possono infastidire ma questa è la normale vita di coppia ...

Io partendo con tutti questi presupposti ho semrpre pensato che un amante potesse essere fonte di svago....


----------



## Sabina_ (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tante volte...le storie...essendo storie: finiscono.


Beh, tutto ha una fine.
Bisogna cominciare una relazione sempre con l'idea della morte. Il legame che si creerà se importante durerà fino alla nostra di morte.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ad esempio io e il mio ex amante inglese (che ci siamo visti 5 volte in 1 anno e 1/2) non facevamo altro che litigare via sms, email, telefono ecc..... una cosa logorante, altro che sereni e scialli...... le ultime due volte che ci siamo visti lui ha pianto tutto il tempo......



E' successa anche a me una cosa del genere con il "mio ex amico del cuore"....
Il fondo è stato toccato quando mi sono trovata a litigare per sms ... una cosa per me inconcepibile ...

Ma dopo due o tre litigate ho detto:
Oh ! mi hai rotto per sentirci e litigare ma vafanculo....


----------



## Carola (22 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> per me con la confidenza cambiano e non si evolvono,e dal mio punto di vista nel vedere una storia extra se il cambiamento vuol dire avere un altro marito a fianco ,scusami ma io taglio i ponti....
> E per marito a fianco intendo n'altro che rompe i maroni per tutto
> n'altro brontolone n
> 'altro che quando arrivi a casa e magari ti sei fatta il culo per riordinare è come se fossero passati i ladri
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:

ti adoro e penso ugulissimoooooo


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma quale orgoglio? mi sembra molto semplicistica e riduttiva questa tua interpretazione della mia storia. L'orgoglio non c'entrava proprio per niente. Io non sono affatto una persona orgogliosa


Va bene allora diciamo hubris...ok?
Amare una persona che poi ci tratta da cani...
Definiscilo come preferisci...
Ok...non sei una persona orgogliosa...
Allora sarai stata ingenua...no?

Le persone furbe...prendono le misure agli altri...e passano la vita a affinare gli strumenti di misura...
E infatti poi è difficile fregarli no?


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Va bene allora diciamo hubris...ok?
> Amare una persona che poi ci tratta da cani...
> Definiscilo come preferisci...
> Ok...non sei una persona orgogliosa...
> ...


no Quinty è buona...non è nè un'orgogliosa nè un'ingenua!
ha semplicemente il pregio di avere un cuore grande come il mondo....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> per me con la confidenza cambiano e non si evolvono,e dal mio punto di vista nel vedere una storia extra se il cambiamento vuol dire avere un altro marito a fianco ,scusami ma io taglio i ponti....
> E per marito a fianco intendo n'altro che rompe i maroni per tutto
> n'altro brontolone n
> 'altro che quando arrivi a casa e magari ti sei fatta il culo per riordinare è come se fossero passati i ladri
> ...


Ma luny....capisci che quando io sto per capire che la lei di turno sta per arrivare alla consapevolezza che sono anch'io "n'altro"....scappo via e sparisco...
Almeno ti resta un bel ricordo
E l'illusione che io non sia come "gli altri" No?

COmunque bellissimo post...

In altre parole...
Diremo al nostro autore del 3d...
Co lei lascia il marito e diventa tua "moglie" finirai inesorabilmente nei guai...

Perchè si sottovaluta sempre la gravità della convivenza?

In fondo tutte le donne separate che conosco io...
Dicono...
Ok uomini finchè si vuole...
Ma in casa basta.

Ok...io conosco tutte quelle sbagliate ok....ok...ok...

E lo stesso dicasi per certi uomini...che sono scappati da una moglie rompiballe...
Non vorranno mai più in casa na dona...perchè finalmente hanno imparato a vivere da soli...
E quando finalmente sei libero di fare come ti pare...senza una che chiosa tutto quello fai...per come lo fai...per come lo dici...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Uno si dice...
Uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...non mi incastra più nessuno....
rhrhrhrhrhrhh

ohohohohohohohohoh


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no Quinty è buona...non è nè un'orgogliosa nè un'ingenua!
> ha semplicemente il pregio di avere un cuore grande come il mondo....


E allora perchè si è approcciata a dei deficenti eh?
ALlora ok...troppo buona...ok....va ben...


----------



## Missix (22 Maggio 2012)

PAOLO STANCO ha detto:


> ho conosciuto una donna meravigliosa due anni fa. sposata. lei mi ha cercato, lei è stata molto diretta... tutto è iniziato per gioco poi si è fatto terribilmente serio. lei dice di amarmi come non ha mai amato nessuno, però non si separa. ha un bimbo di cinque anni e con il marito mi racconta è finito tutto tanto tempo fa. a volte mi sta molto vicina e dice che si separerà, altre volte, soprattutto dopo le domeniche familiari, mi allontana e dice di essere molto confusa e di stare male al pensiero di separarsi. il marito (anche lui ha avuto nel recente passato una storia extraconiugale importante) adesso continua a dirle di voler riprovare a stare con lei, lei mi dice che ama me e del marito non ne vuole più sapere però non mi da dei tempi. io con lei mi sono preso tutti gli impegni del mondo, anche di aiutarla economicamente se dovesse servire. però lei è ancora lì e io non so davvero che fare. lei mi chiede di staccarci per un po perchè così si separerebbe più facilmente, io credo che mi chieda di staccarmi per riavvicinarsi al marito... che faccio?


Quello che dovresti fare te lo ha già detto lei, staccarti un poco per facilitarle la separazione. Fallo se la rispetti.
Quello che accadrà, se tornerà dal marito o da te, puoi prevederlo solo tu o decidere di scoprirlo alla fine. Solo tu sai chi è questa persona. Il massimo del consiglio che posso darti è di parlargli della tua paura che questo distacco possa riavvicinarla al marito, ma sempre rispettando la sua volontà di staccarvi per un po'.
Buona fortuna!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> per me con la confidenza cambiano e non si evolvono,e dal mio punto di vista nel vedere una storia extra se il cambiamento vuol dire avere un altro marito a fianco ,scusami ma io taglio i ponti....
> E per marito a fianco intendo n'altro che rompe i maroni per tutto
> n'altro brontolone n
> 'altro che quando arrivi a casa e magari ti sei fatta il culo per riordinare è come se fossero passati i ladri
> ...



quindi per te:  marito=rompigoglioni?

quindi per te il tradimento ha avuto come movente la voglia di evasione dalla quotidianità materiale che ti stava stretta? 

lo chiedo per capire, senza spirito polemico

francamente non trovo che serva un amante per evadere da queste "sciocchezze"

sarebbe come dire che io uso un'altra persona come sfogo perchè mio marito non sostituisce il rotolo finito della carta igienica (perdona se vado un pò ad eccedere nella provocazione ) 

sull'ultima frase: mi dai lo spunto per far capire a chi fino a qui non l'ha capito che la differenza sta nel considerare l'amante una persona e non una fonte?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quindi per te: marito=rompigoglioni?
> 
> quindi per te il tradimento ha avuto come movente la voglia di evasione dalla quotidianità materiale che ti stava stretta?
> 
> ...


sono solo scuse....perchè è piu facile...
mio marito è stato piu onesto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, hai spiegato benissimo:
> 
> al di là che faccio fatica ad associare a te la parola colpa...
> 
> ...


commento di parte: sono tanti gli uomini che credono di aver sposato la divina provvidenza. Potrei dire che è colpa delle donne, troppo capaci. Dirò invece che è colpa delle donne, che non hanno la pazienza e la tolleranza di aspettare che tutto vada a ramengo, così che gli uomini vi possano porre rimedio, con le loro sole forze.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> commento di parte: sono tanti gli uomini che credono di aver sposato la divina provvidenza. Potrei dire che è colpa delle donne, troppo capaci. Dirò invece che è colpa delle donne, che non hanno la pazienza e la tolleranza di aspettare che tutto vada a ramengo, così che gli uomini vi possano porre rimedio, con le loro sole forze.



ho testè approvato, ora ti quoto :up:


----------



## quinty (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Va bene allora diciamo hubris...ok?
> Amare una persona che poi ci tratta da cani...
> Definiscilo come preferisci...
> Ok...non sei una persona orgogliosa...
> ...



ma veramente lui non mi ha trattata da cani...

non faceva che piangere!

lo sai che io sono stata veramente trattata da cani nella mia vita, sai benissimo da chi, e quindi tutti gli altri uomini di questo mondo non mi sembreranno mai veramente dei bastardi, perché io so come si comporta davvero uno che è veramente bastardo (dentro e fuori)


----------



## quinty (22 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no Quinty è buona...non è nè un'orgogliosa nè un'ingenua!
> ha semplicemente il pregio di avere un cuore grande come il mondo....


grazie sei troppo b(u)ona!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma veramente lui non mi ha trattata da cani...
> 
> non faceva che piangere!
> 
> lo sai che io sono stata veramente trattata da cani nella mia vita, sai benissimo da chi, e quindi tutti gli altri uomini di questo mondo non mi sembreranno mai veramente dei bastardi, perché io so come si comporta davvero uno che è veramente bastardo (dentro e fuori)


Neh ho capito...
Infatti anch'io ho capito dai frutti chi mi ama sul serio e chi invece mi dava da intendere un bene che non è mai esistito eh?

Capisci che è facile avercela su con chi in realtà non ami?


----------



## Sole (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> le storie evolvono...hai presente?


Sono d'accordo con te Chiara. Le storie possono evolvere e trasformarsi. Ma quando una storia diventa tanto importante da mettere in discussione tutta la propria vita, quanto tempo bisogna far passare prima di affrontare a viso aperto la questione? Quanto a lungo una persona può vivere in uno stato di ambiguità?

Non lo dico in modo polemico, sul serio. Le mie sono domande che mi pongo da tempo, sia per aver vissuto un tradimento brutto che mi ha ferita molto, sia per aver tradito a mia volta.

C'è chi, come Sabina, pensa che io giudichi ed etichetti i matrimoni altrui. Invece io sono una persona che ha mille dubbi, che si pone mille domande, che problematizza ogni giorno e tende alla trasparenza e alla verità. Tutto qui. So bene che molti non si fanno le seghe mentali che mi faccio io. Ma io le questioni le pongo lo stesso, agli altri, ma innanziutto a me stessa.

E chiedo: quando è il momento di affrontare la realtà? Quanto è sano quel limbo in cui tanti traditori si rifugiano? Per quanto tempo si può vivere tradendo chi ci sta accanto e, nel bene e nel male, ha fiducia in noi?


----------



## Spider (22 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ecco.. la fase in cui si sperimenta e si prova a capire.. non vale forse per entrambe le parti? E poi, nessuno sa quanto dura questa fase, nessuno può imporre un tempo.
> 
> Ma supponendo passato questo tempo, ecco che la persona ingannata, ma matura e consapevole potrebbe/dovrebbe fare un salto di comprensione:
> 
> ...


...presumere di conoscere l'altro è solo presunzione. sono d'accordo, ancora di più pensare di volerlo "governare".
e' lecito però pretendere che l'altro abbia l'onesta di volersi far conoscere per quello che è veramente.

 e' questo il punto: puoi essere quello che vuoi, nessuno ti impedisce questo, ma se decidi di vivere con me, mi fai presente quello che sei o pensi di essere.

 Se decidi di apparire in un modo e in realtà sei altro, allora mi inganni, e sei tu che "governi" me non io te. sei tu che ti arroghi il diritto di conoscermi e pensi cosa è giusto per me e per te.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te Chiara. Le storie possono evolvere e trasformarsi. Ma quando una storia diventa tanto importante da mettere in discussione tutta la propria vita, quanto tempo bisogna far passare prima di affrontare a viso aperto la questione? Quanto a lungo una persona può vivere in uno stato di ambiguità?
> 
> Non lo dico in modo polemico, sul serio. Le mie sono domande che mi pongo da tempo, sia per aver vissuto un tradimento brutto che mi ha ferita molto, sia per aver tradito a mia volta.
> 
> ...


E' una domanda che non ha risposta temo.
Perchè ogni tradimento ha matrice diversa, sensibilità diverse, situazioni emotive diverse e soprattutto..ci sono tre persone diverse che vedono le cose in modo...diverso.
Per te magari un anno è un tempo sufficiente, magari per me lo sono 5 anni e magari per un altro sono solo sei mesi.
E altri ancora non si pongono proprio il problema.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quindi per te:  marito=rompigoglioni?
> 
> quindi per te il tradimento ha avuto come movente la voglia di evasione dalla quotidianità materiale che ti stava stretta?
> 
> ...



No non marito = rompicoglioni
Marito= persona che ha un rapporto di confidenza con te che nessun altro deve avere...per me...


Ho solo descrtitto in modo ironico come dopo un po ci si ritrova nella coppia ...
Almeno nella mia e come in molte coppie di amici che conosco 
esempio mi trovo con le amiche è c'e sempre da criticare ironicamente e sorridendo qualcosa che fa o non fa il marito ...
come penso per i mariti delle mogli ....
ma il tutto pur essendo ironico è la realtà...


e poi non ho detto che serve un amante per evadere da queste sciocchezze ho detto che se mi trovo un amante che dopo un pò si comporta come marito ne faccio anche a meno....



Poi per me il tradimento è stata una pura e sana curiosità...un capriccio che ho voluto togliermi....
e andando alla ricerca della persona giusta che mi potesse dare un contorno,e con determinate caratteristiche altrimenti non se ne faceva niente ,perchè prima condizione devo stare bene io,visto e considerato che io nel mio matrimonio ci stò benissimo ,a enache se sembra una eresia mio marito è la persona più giusta per me perchè da sempre è il mio migliore amico....lui "il mio amico del cuore" invece per me è una grandissima fonte dove ogni giorno mi disseto.....mi stà dando molto perchè non cercavo rapporto superficiale tipo una chiacchierata e vai con la trombata....perchè io al sesso non dò tutta questa importanza ok mi piace farlo e tanto ma farlo con una persona che forse riesci a conoscere più profondamente di lascia qualcosa di più...


----------



## Sole (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' una domanda che non ha risposta temo.
> Perchè ogni tradimento ha matrice diversa, sensibilità diverse, situazioni emotive diverse e soprattutto..ci sono tre persone diverse che vedono le cose in modo...diverso.
> Per te magari un anno è un tempo sufficiente, magari per me lo sono 5 anni e magari per un altro sono solo sei mesi.
> E altri ancora non si pongono proprio il problema.


Forse ho posto male la domanda. Il punto non è tanto il tempo, ma la consapevolezza che dovrebbe aumentare col passare del tempo.

Io posso finire a letto con un tipo che mi piace, decidere di rivederlo una, due, tre, quattro volte. Può succedere che passi il tempo e mi accorga che questa persona è e sarà sempre un passatempo. A me è capitato di recente. Ma può succedere che passi il tempo e mi accorga che questa persona mi piace, che desidero passare il mio tempo con lei e che finisca con il mettere in discussione il mio matrimonio in modo sempre più serio.

Io credo, non solo per una questione di correttezza nei confronti del marito, ma proprio per una questione di integrità nostra, di benessere interiore, che certi nodi debbano a un certo punto essere sciolti. Che il problema debba essere posto. Più passa il tempo e più la frattura che si crea tra la nostra realtà e quella che vive il partner aumenta. E la stessa cosa vale per la frattura che sentiamo dentro di noi, chi più e chi meno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te Chiara. Le storie possono evolvere e trasformarsi. Ma quando una storia diventa tanto importante da mettere in discussione tutta la propria vita, quanto tempo bisogna far passare prima di affrontare a viso aperto la questione? Quanto a lungo una persona può vivere in uno stato di ambiguità?
> 
> Non lo dico in modo polemico, sul serio. Le mie sono domande che mi pongo da tempo, sia per aver vissuto un tradimento brutto che mi ha ferita molto, sia per aver tradito a mia volta.
> 
> ...



sono domande che mi pongo esattamente come te

e aggiungo: cosa si intende con realtà? la realtà è solo quella del coniuge/compagno tradito?
del proprio matrimonio in crisi?

penso che il limbo sia sano fintanto che non si trasforma in una gabbia...i sintomi di questa metamorfosi sono probabilmente i disagi descritti e le domande avanzate dall'autore del 3d, per esempio

lui sta già uscendo da quel limbo dove non ci sono domande, nè risposte, e dove ci si limita a vivere...
e queste sue domande hanno già decretato un tempo di durata, che sicuramente cambia da individuo a individuo

però io osservo che anche tantissime unioni matrimoniali vengono pian piano trasformate in limbo
dove non ci sono richieste, né risposte.....né tentativi di evoluzione


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No non marito = rompicoglioni
> Marito= persona che ha un rapporto di confidenza con te che nessun altro deve avere...per me...
> 
> 
> ...


sana per te un po' meno per tuo marito; è evidente cha alla base di molti tradimenti l'elemento primario è l'egoismo .
la filosofia che in soldoni si traduce nel "basta che stia bene io"


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sana per te un po' meno per tuo marito; è evidente cha alla base di molti tradimenti l'elemento primario è l'egoismo .
> la filosofia che in soldoni si traduce nel "basta che stia bene io"


Già, la peculiarità del traditore è che si dimentica spesso di avere un partner. :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Già, la peculiarità del traditore è che si dimentica spesso di avere un partner. :unhappy:


più che altro si concentra sui suoi bisogni dimenticando la coppia


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E chiedo: quando è il momento di affrontare la realtà? Quanto è sano quel limbo in cui tanti traditori si rifugiano? Per quanto tempo si può vivere tradendo chi ci sta accanto e, nel bene e nel male, ha fiducia in noi?


Spesso, anche da quello che leggo qui, quando si viene scoperti. E il mio non è sarcasmo, sono proprio convinta che spesso sia difficile uscirne, a meno di non farlo per uno scopo preciso. Anche fuori di qui, chi ho conosciuto che abbia tradito e troncato poi il tradimento, l'ha fatto per intraprendere la storia con l'amante alla luce del sole. Ma sono molte di più le persone che continuano a tradire per anni. E senza voler dare un giudizio morale, non credo sia troppo sano quel limbo che ti costringe non solo a mentire e simulare, ma ti porta ad essere spesso una persona diversa in ruoli diversi. Ho visto persone che sapevo traditori essere rigidi fustigatori di costumi, ma anche senza arrivare a tanto... diciamo che li ho sentiti, come fa chiunque, condannare falsità e ipocrisia in altri e mi chiedevo... se fossero coscienti della profonda discrepanza tra le loro parole ed il loro comportamento. Per quanto riguarda l'ultima domanda... ecco quello è il mio bastione di fedeltà, quello che mi ha sempre reso impossibile tradire, quello che ancora oggi mi ferisce del tradimento subito, il venire meno alla reciproca lealtà, il rompere il patto di complicità che costituiva la mia coppia. Quella è la cosa che ancora non riesco a concepire, per quanto mi sforzi.


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro si concentra sui suoi bisogni dimenticando la coppia


Io ho cominciato a sentirmi un imbecille da traditore, proprio dal momento in cui ho realizzato che mia moglie era sparita da ogni mio discorso e pensiero, pur avendola davanti agli occhi ogni giorno.


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spesso, anche da quello che leggo qui, quando si viene scoperti. E il mio non è sarcasmo, sono proprio convinta che spesso sia difficile uscirne, a meno di non farlo per uno scopo preciso. Anche fuori di qui, chi ho conosciuto che abbia tradito e troncato poi il tradimento, l'ha fatto per intraprendere la storia con l'amante alla luce del sole. Ma sono molte di più le persone che continuano a tradire per anni. E senza voler dare un giudizio morale, non credo sia troppo sano quel limbo che ti costringe non solo a mentire e simulare, ma ti porta ad essere spesso una persona diversa in ruoli diversi. Ho visto persone che sapevo traditori essere rigidi fustigatori di costumi, ma anche senza arrivare a tanto... diciamo che li ho sentiti, come fa chiunque, condannare falsità e ipocrisia in altri e mi chiedevo... se fossero coscienti della profonda discrepanza tra le loro parole ed il loro comportamento. Per quanto riguarda l'ultima domanda... ecco quello è il mio bastione di fedeltà, quello che mi ha sempre reso impossibile tradire, quello che ancora oggi mi ferisce del tradimento subito, il venire meno alla reciproca lealtà, il rompere il patto di complicità che costituiva la mia coppia. Quella è la cosa che ancora non riesco a concepire, per quanto mi sforzi.


Si è difficile uscirne, questa è l'unica attenuante che ha un traditore secondo me. Perchè è come una droga, e proprio come un drogato, il traditore non si rende conto della cazzata che sta commettendo, giustificando in ogni maniera ogni sua azione.


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spesso, anche da quello che leggo qui, quando si viene scoperti. E il mio non è sarcasmo, sono proprio convinta che spesso sia difficile uscirne, a meno di non farlo per uno scopo preciso. Anche fuori di qui, chi ho conosciuto che abbia tradito e troncato poi il tradimento, l'ha fatto per intraprendere la storia con l'amante alla luce del sole. Ma sono molte di più le persone che continuano a tradire per anni. E senza voler dare un giudizio morale, non credo sia troppo sano quel limbo che ti costringe non solo a mentire e simulare, ma ti porta ad essere spesso una persona diversa in ruoli diversi. Ho visto persone che sapevo traditori essere rigidi fustigatori di costumi, ma anche senza arrivare a tanto... diciamo che li ho sentiti, come fa chiunque, condannare falsità e ipocrisia in altri e mi chiedevo... se fossero coscienti della profonda discrepanza tra le loro parole ed il loro comportamento. Per quanto riguarda l'ultima domanda... ecco quello è il mio bastione di fedeltà, quello che mi ha sempre reso impossibile tradire, quello che ancora oggi mi ferisce del tradimento subito, il venire meno alla reciproca lealtà, il rompere il patto di complicità che costituiva la mia coppia. Quella è la cosa che ancora non riesco a concepire, per quanto mi sforzi.


L'ultimo punto è anche la mia spada di Damocle. Una mancanza che sento bruciare a ncora, un qualcosa che non mi fa più stimare mia moglie.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sana per te un po' meno per tuo marito; è evidente cha alla base di molti tradimenti l'elemento primario è l'egoismo .
> la filosofia che in soldoni si traduce nel "basta che stia bene io"



Chiamalo egoismo se per te pensare a te stessa e egoismo io sono una egoista di prima categoria....
Ma al contrario io ho sempre lasciato fare a lui le cose che lo facevano stare bene senza pensare a me...
Perchè penso che noi stessi siamo i protagonisti principali della nostra esistenza ....
E poi ho passato anni a far star bene gli altri pensando che qualsiasi cosa facessero era perchè avevano quella determinata esigenza e anche se molte volte ci stavo male sono sempre stata accondiscendente  su tutto...
Ora e da un po di anni mi sono rotta le balle,quindi penso a me , e chi mi stà vicino lo accetta bene chi non lo accetta "fora de bal"....


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Chiamalo egoismo se per te pensare a te stessa e egoismo io sono una egoista di prima categoria....
> Ma al contrario io ho sempre lasciato fare a lui le cose che lo facevano stare bene senza pensare a me...
> Perchè penso che noi stessi siamo i protagonisti principali della nostra esistenza ....
> E poi ho passato anni a far star bene gli altri pensando che qualsiasi cosa facessero era perchè avevano quella determinata esigenza e anche se molte volte ci stavo male sono sempre stata accondiscendente  su tutto...
> Ora e da un po di anni mi sono rotta le balle,quindi penso a me , e chi mi stà vicino lo accetta bene chi non lo accetta "fora de bal"....


Cara Luna fammi un favore: rileggiti queste righe. Senza rancore, davvero.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> L'ultimo punto è anche la mia spada di Damocle. Una mancanza che sento bruciare a ncora, un qualcosa che non mi fa più stimare mia moglie.


Stai con una persona che non stimi?
Lei lo sa?


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stai con una persona che non stimi?
> Lei lo sa?


Non lo sa, non voglio che lo sappia. Sto tentando in tutti i modi di ritrovare ciò che ho perduto di lei.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non lo sa, non voglio che lo sappia. Sto tentando in tutti i modi di ritrovare ciò che ho perduto di lei.


A bene...quindi le menti.
Non è tradimento questo?
Le nascondi una cosa molto importante che io non perdonerei.
Perchè stai facendo le cose da solo.
Esattamente come i traditori.
Egoista?


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara Luna fammi un favore: rileggiti queste righe. Senza rancore, davvero.



Spiega meglio...senza polemiche senza rancore ...
Ammetto di essere egoista o per lo meno lo sono diventata....
E sono diventata intransigente su molte moltissime cose ...


----------



## Spider (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A bene...quindi le menti.
> Non è tradimento questo?
> Le nascondi una cosa molto importante che io non perdonerei.
> Perchè stai facendo le cose da solo.
> ...


..si Tebe,
 Kid forse è un egoista, come tutti i traditori... ma almeno si sta ponendo il problema...


----------



## Annuccia (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non lo sa, non voglio che lo sappia. Sto tentando in tutti i modi di ritrovare ciò che ho perduto di lei.


alle volte però ciò che si perde....si perde e basta....


----------



## Annuccia (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A bene...quindi le menti.
> Non è tradimento questo?
> *Le nascondi una cosa molto importante *che io non perdonerei.
> Perchè stai facendo le cose da solo.
> ...


hai detto bene...
perdere la stima....è peggio che tradire..


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Chiamalo egoismo se per te pensare a te stessa e egoismo io sono una egoista di prima categoria....
> Ma al contrario io ho sempre lasciato fare a lui le cose che lo facevano stare bene senza pensare a me...
> Perchè penso che noi stessi siamo i protagonisti principali della nostra esistenza ....
> E poi ho passato anni a far star bene gli altri pensando che qualsiasi cosa facessero era perchè avevano quella determinata esigenza e anche se molte volte ci stavo male sono sempre stata accondiscendente su tutto...
> Ora e da un po di anni mi sono rotta le balle,quindi penso a me , e chi mi stà vicino lo accetta bene chi non lo accetta "fora de bal"....


ma sai, pensare a se stessi vuole anche dire avere uno spessore morale che ti rende totalmente libero nella tua lealtà ; in fondo mi sento un'egoista anch'io perché la sincerità è a favore più mio che del mio uomo.
sul "rompersi le balle" è una giustificazione che ho letto anche troppo spesso


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..si Tebe,
> Kid forse è un egoista, come tutti i traditori... ma almeno si sta ponendo il problema...


Non è una scusante però.
Visto che ha idee ben precise su tutto il circo.

E si fanno figli e figliastri.
Come se l'egoismo dei traditori sia sempre e comunque a prescindere peggiore.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' una domanda che non ha risposta temo.
> Perchè ogni tradimento ha matrice diversa, sensibilità diverse, situazioni emotive diverse e soprattutto..ci sono tre persone diverse che vedono le cose in modo...diverso.
> Per te magari un anno è un tempo sufficiente, magari per me lo sono 5 anni e magari per un altro sono solo sei mesi.
> E altri ancora non si pongono proprio il problema.



Ho dato un'occhiata e mi sembra diventato un forum di gente invornita..
Ma cosa sono tutte queste domande che vi ponete si fa e amen....io oggi lavoro,in pausa ho organizzzato importante anniversario di matrimonio,se riesco tra un po'chiamo la mia amica. 
 Non mi pongo proprio il problema,come dici tu Tebe..ne ho gia'un'infinita'..figurati se penso a queste cazzate.
Sveglia signori.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A bene...quindi le menti.
> Non è tradimento questo?
> Le nascondi una cosa molto importante che io non perdonerei.
> Perchè stai facendo le cose da solo.
> ...


No Tebe, non la girare. Abbiamo perso la fiducia, ci si sono sgretolate le fondamenta, non abbiamo riconosciuto più in quella persona colei/colui assieme al quale avevamo progettato la nostra vita. Come in un film dell'orrore, più o meno, sotto quel volto ce n'era un altro. Dopodichè il percorso... ma ci vuole tempo, tempo nel quale ci si domanda e ci si chiede, si pesa, si separa la farina dalla crusca e si rimette tutto nel mucchio, tentando. Chi come me sta tentando di recuperare stima e fiducia... sta ancora cercando di capire qual'era il volto vero. A chi lo dico che ho perso la stima, a mio marito o allo stronzo che ha permesso ad un'infame di telefonarmi persino a casa?


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è una scusante però.
> Visto che ha idee ben precise su tutto il circo.
> 
> *E si fanno figli e figliastri.
> *Come se l'egoismo dei traditori sia sempre e comunque a prescindere peggiore.


non capisco perché tu ti qualifichi come traditrice...essendo stata tradita e anche pesantemente , visto che si parla di sentimenti.
e ti do ragione però su quello che scrivi sull'egoismo :nel tuo caso lui è stato ed è decisamente più egoista di te.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ho dato un'occhiata *e mi sembra diventato un forum di gente invornita..*
> Ma cosa sono tutte queste domande che vi ponete si fa e amen....io oggi lavoro,in pausa ho organizzzato importante anniversario di matrimonio,se riesco tra un po'chiamo la mia amica.
> Non mi pongo proprio il problema,come dici tu Tebe..ne ho gia'un'infinita'..figurati se penso a queste cazzate.
> Sveglia signori.....


:rotfl:

va beh dai. Però ogni tanto fa bene scambiare vedute.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *non capisco perché tu ti qualifichi come traditrice*...essendo stata tradita e anche pesantemente , visto che si parla di sentimenti.
> e ti do ragione però su quello che scrivi sull'egoismo :nel tuo caso lui è stato ed è decisamente più egoista di te.



ecco sì, pensaci minerva 

perchè?

forse perchè in realtà ti da la visione più ampia?


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..si Tebe,
> Kid forse è un egoista, come tutti i traditori... ma almeno si sta ponendo il problema...



Io sono egoista ma il problema che mi pongo di più in questo momento è riuscire a portare a casa la pagnotta....
mica vivo con l'ammoreeee.....


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Spiega meglio...senza polemiche senza rancore ...
> Ammetto di essere egoista o per lo meno lo sono diventata....
> E sono diventata intransigente su molte moltissime cose ...


Da quando in qua il desiderio di rivalsa sulla propria vita passa per il metterla in quel posto al partner? Tutto qui.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco sì, pensaci minerva
> 
> perchè?
> 
> forse perchè in realtà ti da la visione più ampia?


o più limitata?


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A bene...quindi le menti.
> Non è tradimento questo?
> Le nascondi una cosa molto importante che io non perdonerei.
> Perchè stai facendo le cose da solo.
> ...


Mi sembra un pò una forzatura Tebe. Ma se vuoi mettermi allo stesso livello di un traditore caschi male, perchè essendolo stato posso dire che grazie a dio il mio stato attuale non ha nulla a che vedere con quello di un fedifrago.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E senza voler dare un giudizio morale, non credo sia troppo sano quel limbo che ti costringe non solo a mentire e simulare, ma ti porta ad essere spesso una persona diversa in ruoli diversi. Ho visto persone che sapevo traditori essere rigidi fustigatori di costumi, ma anche senza arrivare a tanto... diciamo che li ho sentiti, come fa chiunque, condannare falsità e ipocrisia in altri e mi chiedevo... se fossero coscienti della profonda discrepanza tra le loro parole ed il loro comportamento.




io sono la stessa persona con gli stessi pensieri, con uno e con l'altro, ad esempio

conosco anch'io persone così, uno di essi si è esibito nel pistolotto moraleggiante niente meno che agli incontri di catechismo per genitori dei bambini in preparazione alla prima comunione, ma francamente credo si tratti di una patetica eccezione: se escludiamo i nostri politici :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non capisco perché tu ti qualifichi come traditrice...essendo stata tradita e anche pesantemente , visto che si parla di sentimenti.
> e ti do ragione però su quello che scrivi sull'egoismo :nel tuo caso lui è stato ed è decisamente più egoista di te.


E' vero. Sono stata tradita pesantemente. E nell'unico tradimento che concepisco. Quello sentimentale, con varie nefandezze.
Che dirti...io non mi ritrovo nelle mentalità classica dei traditi se non raramente.
Anche in questo caso è come...ok. Mi hai tradita con tutti gli annessi e connessi però...poi basta.
Sei pentito?
Ok.
Voltiamo pagina.
Chi se ne fotte.
Il meglio ha superato e supera il peggio di quel tradimento.
E percependomi prima come traditrice che tradita, credo di avere "una marcia" in più (perchè so cosa si innesca quando si tradisce) per potere superare.
Ma soprattutto dimenticare.

A denti stretti.
Si.
Mattia è stato ed è decisamente più egoista di me.

Ma è l'uomo che amo e che ho amato di più al mondo.
E amo anche il suo egoismo.
Prendo il pacchetto completo.
Coscientemente.
Perchè non vorrei nulla di diverso al mio fianco.
Perchè io sono davvero felice con lui.
Mi da cose che nessun uomo mi ha dato.

Poi in futuro non so dire.
Tutto è mutabile.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi sembra un pò una forzatura Tebe. Ma se vuoi mettermi allo stesso livello di un traditore caschi male, perchè essendolo stato posso dire che grazie a dio il mio stato attuale non ha nulla a che vedere con quello di un fedifrago.


Ognuno rimane della sua idea


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> o più limitata?


Sinceramente io mi reputo con una visione molto più ampia.
Ma davvero molto.
Compresa quella di Mattia "il fedele"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Da quando in qua il desiderio di rivalsa sulla propria vita passa per il metterla in quel posto al partner? Tutto qui.



molto spesso, camuffando il metterlo in quel posto con motivi "edificanti" quali l'impegno professionale e il raggiungimento del benessere economico (a scanso di equivoci:il discorso vale per uomini e per donne)


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' vero. Sono stata tradita pesantemente. E nell'unico tradimento che concepisco. Quello sentimentale, con varie nefandezze.
> Che dirti...io non mi ritrovo nelle mentalità classica dei traditi se non raramente.
> Anche in questo caso è come...ok. Mi hai tradita con tutti gli annessi e connessi però...poi basta.
> Sei pentito?
> ...


sulla marcia in più....punti di vista.
e siamo di nuovo alla felicità , ripetendo che la stessa vada rispettata... è strano il fatto che lui ti abbia tradita facendo il romanticone e tu senta comunque l'esigenza di altri uomini forse più virili nel senso che già ti ho detto.
parrebbe una coppia che ha comunque delle falle


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Da quando in qua il desiderio di rivalsa sulla propria vita passa per il metterla in quel posto al partner? Tutto qui.




Ma io non ho detto che la metto in quel posto a mio marito.....
Voglio dire la mia sana curiosità era dovuta ad un suo presunto tradimento,dico presunto perchè non so fino a che punto siano andati oltre ,io so solo che lui si vedeva con una sua collega......
Ho giustificato questo perchè io ero in un periodo ceh avevo cose molto più importanti da risolvere e che lui si era tirato fuori...
Ora dopo anni mi è venuto questa curiosita....non è una rivalsa sulla mia vita è una cosa che volevo fare ...
Non l'ho fatta con cattiveria l'ho fatta e basta....


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sulla marcia in più....punti di vista.
> e siamo di nuovo alla felicità , ripetendo che la stessa vada rispettata... è strano il fatto che lui ti abbia tradita facendo il romanticone e tu senta comunque l'esigenza di altri uomini forse più virili nel senso che già ti ho detto.
> parrebbe una coppia che ha comunque delle falle


Io non metto in dubbio che un traditore possa sentirsi felice. Ha le attenzioni di altri uomini/donne, si sente un adone... e come se le so queste cose!
 Quello che non accetto è il considerare sano e appagante il proprio rapporto col partner ufficiale. Il traditore è per forza di cose un insoddisfatto, perchè cercare fuori altrimenti? 

Comunque ripeto, finchè uno si droga, non potrà mai capire quanto fosse triste da drogato.

Il difficile è disintossicarsi.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non metto in dubbio che un traditore possa sentirsi felice. *Ha le attenzioni di altri uomini/donne, si sente un adone... e come se le so queste cose!
> *Quello che non accetto è il considerare sano e appagante il proprio rapporto col partner ufficiale. Il traditore è per forza di cose un insoddisfatto, perchè cercare fuori altrimenti?
> 
> Comunque ripeto, finchè uno si droga, non potrà mai capire quanto fosse triste da drogato.
> ...


ma ci si sente così anche senza tradire:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ci si sente così anche senza tradire:mrgreen:


Dipende dai.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sulla marcia in più....punti di vista.
> e siamo di nuovo alla felicità , ripetendo che la stessa vada rispettata... è strano il fatto che lui ti abbia tradita facendo il romanticone e tu senta comunque l'esigenza di altri uomini forse più virili nel senso che già ti ho detto.
> parrebbe una coppia che ha comunque delle falle


Falle?
No. Non mi pare. Non più di altre coppie.
Io non le percepisco come falle solo come sassolini che in coppia ci sono.
E che non mi danno particolare fastidio.
Siamo conviventi. Non abbiamo figli. La casa è metà per uno. Conti separati.
Se fossi anche vagamente infelice me ne sarei già andata verso altri lidi.


Poi non lo trovo strano che lui mi abbia tradita facendo il romanticone con l'altra.
Io non sono romantica e nemmeno tanto dolce e a lui mancava. 
Ha trovato lei che gli dava tutto il romanticismo del mondo.

E io non ho bisogno di uomini virili al mio fianco. Non mi piacciono fuori da un letto.
I miei compagni li ho sempre scelti dolci.
Sono la parte femminile che ricerco e che mi manca.


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono la parte femminile che ricerco e che mi manca.


Uscire con delle donne potrebbe essere la soluzione, no?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> va beh dai. Però ogni tanto fa bene scambiare vedute.



chi si accontenta gode


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non metto in dubbio che un traditore possa sentirsi felice. Ha le attenzioni di altri uomini/donne, si sente un adone... e come se le so queste cose!
> Quello che non accetto è il considerare sano e appagante il proprio rapporto col partner ufficiale. Il traditore è per forza di cose un insoddisfatto, perchè cercare fuori altrimenti?
> 
> Comunque ripeto, finchè uno si droga, non potrà mai capire quanto fosse triste da drogato.
> ...


Va beh...inutile discuterne.
Un discorso tra sordi proprio.

E non mi ritrovo assolutamente in nulla di quello che hai scritto.

Sentirsi un adone perchè altri uomini danno attenzioni..
Ma per favore...:unhappy:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi sembra un pò una forzatura Tebe. *Ma se vuoi mettermi allo stesso livello di un traditore *caschi male, perchè essendolo stato posso dire che grazie a dio il mio stato attuale non ha nulla a che vedere con quello di un fedifrago.


scusa ma è qualcosa di peggio...
quando si perde la stima della persona con cui si condivide la vita a mio avviso perdi tutto...
sei al capolinea...la stima reciproca sta alla base di ogni rapporto..il tradimento a confronto è una sciocchezza...
così facendo non vivi con lei ma sopravvivi ogni giorno, io mi chiedo come fai..
posso solo comprendere il tuo tormento...


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va beh...inutile discuterne.
> Un discorso tra sordi proprio.
> 
> E non mi ritrovo assolutamente in nulla di quello che hai scritto.
> ...


Perchè vuoi negare che l'avere al proprio fianco due spasimanti non è una bella botta all'ego?


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa ma è qualcosa di peggio...
> quando si perde la stima della persona con cui si condivide la vita a mio avviso perdi tutto...
> sei al capolinea...la stima reciproca sta alla base di ogni rapporto..il tradimento a confronto è una sciocchezza...
> così facendo non vivi con lei ma sopravvivi ogni giorno, io mi chiedo come fai..
> posso solo comprendere il tuo tormento...


Tormento... già, proprio così.

Fortuna che per me, almeno per ora, la famiglia viene prima di tutto.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa ma è qualcosa di peggio...
> quando si perde la stima della persona con cui si condivide la vita a mio avviso perdi tutto...
> sei al capolinea...la stima reciproca sta alla base di ogni rapporto..il tradimento a confronto è una sciocchezza...
> così facendo non vivi con lei ma sopravvivi ogni giorno, io mi chiedo come fai..
> posso solo comprendere il tuo tormento...


Infatti...
Non si ricostruisce da soli. Ma in due.
Perchè se lo fai da solo non hai davvero voglia di ricostruire.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè vuoi negare che l'avere al proprio fianco due spasimanti non è una bella botta all'ego?


Le mie botte all'ego sono tutt'altre.

Ma come ragioni?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Le mie botte all'ego sono tutt'altre.
> 
> Ma come ragioni?



come tutti i :corna:


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Le mie botte all'ego sono tutt'altre.
> 
> Ma come ragioni?


Ragiono ricordando come stavo io da traditore. Da uomo ricordo che il sentirmi desiderato da due donne mi faceva sentire un adone. E la cosa mi piaceva.


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come tutti i :corna:



:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ragiono ricordando come stavo io da traditore. Da uomo ricordo che il sentirmi desiderato da due donne mi faceva sentire un adone. E la cosa mi piaceva.


Va beh...ognuno...
A me sinceramente non ha nemmeno mai sfiorato la testa sentirmi figa perchè sono desiderata da più uomini.

Mah...mi reputo più intelligente di così.
Ma soprattutto più sicura di me stessa per auto compiacermi di queste "stronzate"

Ora capisco il perchè delle tue idee sul tradimento.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tormento... già, proprio così.
> 
> Fortuna che per me, almeno per ora, *la famiglia viene prima di tutto*.


hai scritto una cosa giusta,ma....quale famiglia???
io credo nella famiglia vera...se scoprissi che mio marito non mi ama non mi stima....se scoprissi che tutto è perduto..quale famiglia dovrebbe venire prima...???
è un po complicato ma cerco di essere chiara...
spesso leggo di persone che stanno male,che non amano piu...ma che devono...devono ad ogni costo..devono per i figli..per la pace di casa...ma quale pace...la vera pace è quella interiore...non della casa...secondo te chi ti sta accanto non percepisce o percepirà prima o poi questo disagio,questa sofferenza....


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va beh...ognuno...
> A me sinceramente non ha nemmeno mai sfiorato la testa sentirmi figa perchè sono desiderata da più uomini.
> 
> Mah...mi reputo più intelligente di così.
> ...


Eh be scusa Tebe, quali sarebbero le mie idee sul tradimento?

No perchè adesso parlarne tra di noi è un conto, ma voler far passare per coglioni chi non tradisce, mi sembra eccessivo. Cioè fai quello che vuoi della tua vita, soprattutto se il partner è d'accordo, ma non venirmi a dire che il tradimento è una cosa eticamente elevante e corretta, o addirittura terapeutica perchè altrimenti passiamo al paradosso. Conosco gente che è stata in cura per anni per aver subito un tradimento, che è stata in depressione, che non ha più avuto il coraggio di fidarsi di una donna. 

IMHO non si dovrebbe scherzare su queste cose e dal mio punto di vista non è nemmeno intelligente farsene un vanto sventolando in giro le proprie performances sessuali con l'amante come molti fanno qui dentro.

Poi che abbiamo idee assolutamente incompatibili tra di loro è un dato di fatto, ma un forum serve appunto per confrontarsi, ti pare?

Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

*Kid dai...*

Perchè non stimi tua moglie eh?
Dai sta cosa non è bella e non è degna di un uomo come te.
Kid...
Il suo utero ti ha dato due figli...
E non dimenticare mai che il suo cornificarti è stato un dirti a caratteri cubitali...
Ehi carino come si sta con le corna in testa? Eh?
Adesso parliamo...

Io invece è una donna che stimo molto.
Non si è persa dietro pecole, piagnistei ecc..ecc.., mondi che crollano ecc..ecc..ecc...

Almeno lei ti ha mostrato a chiare lettere che SE VUOLE...ci mette un nanosecondo a tradirti...

E il segnale è chiaro: Tu riga dritto e io faccio la brava...
Mi pare un ottimo patto di non belligeranza....

E spezzo una lama in favore di Lothar...
Lothar SA che sua moglie farebbe la stessa cosa...
E lui dovrebbe stare zitto...e marcire di rabbia...

Ma so che anche il senza scrupoli Lotharone ci starebbe di merda...a dover subire certi pegni da pagare...

Kid...
Tua moglie non ti ha mandato a fare in culo.
Questo è molto importante.

Perchè, credimi, quando una donna arriva a fanculizzarti...

Non c'è

Via

Di ritorno.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Falle?
> No. Non mi pare. Non più di altre coppie.
> Io non le percepisco come falle solo come* sassolin*i che in coppia ci sono.
> E che non mi danno particolare fastidio.
> ...


a me paiono grand canyon:singleeye:


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai scritto una cosa giusta,ma....quale famiglia???
> io credo nella famiglia vera...se scoprissi che mio marito non mi ama non mi stima....se scoprissi che tutto è perduto..quale famiglia dovrebbe venire prima...???
> è un po complicato ma cerco di essere chiara...
> spesso leggo di persone che stanno male,che non amano piu...ma che devono...devono ad ogni costo..devono per i figli..per la pace di casa...ma quale pace...la vera pace è quella interiore...non della casa...secondo te chi ti sta accanto non percepisce o percepirà prima o poi questo disagio,questa sofferenza....


Ti sembrerà assurdo me ne rendo conto, ma quando guardo i miei figli negli occhi, trovo la forza per superare ogni ostacolo. Combatto ogni giorno perchè la serenità apparente che li circonda diventi finalmente una cosa naturale e istintiva.


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè non stimi tua moglie eh?
> 
> Kid...
> Tua moglie non ti ha mandato a fare in culo.
> ...


E questo è vangelo, te ne dò atto.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh be scusa Tebe, quali sarebbero le mie idee sul tradimento?
> 
> No perchè adesso parlarne tra di noi è un conto, ma voler far passare per coglioni chi non tradisce, mi sembra eccessivo. Cioè fai quello che vuoi della tua vita, soprattutto se il partner è d'accordo, ma non venirmi a dire che il tradimento è una cosa eticamente elevante e corretta, o addirittura terapeutica perchè altrimenti passiamo al paradosso. Conosco gente che è stata in cura per anni per aver subito un tradimento, che è stata in depressione, che non ha più avuto il coraggio di fidarsi di una donna.
> 
> ...


Dico solo, senza che ti scaldi, che ti arroghi il diritto di dire cosa pensano e provano TUTTI i traditori sulla base che tu sei stato un traditore presupponendo di capire tutto.

ma poi, chi vuole far passare per coglione chi non tradisce?
Ma chi leggi?
Me o chi?


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè non stimi tua moglie eh?
> Dai sta cosa non è bella e non è degna di un uomo come te.
> Kid...
> Il suo utero ti ha dato due figli...
> ...


Già, è la cosa su cui rifletto più spesso.

grazie Conte per avermelo sottolineato.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè non stimi tua moglie eh?
> Dai sta cosa non è bella e non è degna di un uomo come te.
> Kid...
> Il suo utero ti ha dato due figli...
> ...


no amico gia'che e'giornata storta..nn gufare!


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me paiono grand canyon:singleeye:


:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dico solo, senza che ti scaldi, che ti arroghi il diritto di dire cosa pensano e provano TUTTI i traditori sulla base che tu sei stato un traditore presupponendo di capire tutto.
> 
> ma poi, chi vuole far passare per coglione chi non tradisce?
> Ma chi leggi?
> Me o chi?


"Ora capisco le tue idee sul tradimento"... come se dire "tradire è sbagliato" fosse una bestemmia. 

E comunque se davvero avessi il dono di capire tutto, non sarei nella mia situazione. Sono ben consapevole dei miei limiti e se sono dopo anni ancora su questo forum, forse significa che qualcosa da capire ancora ce l'ho.

E se me lo concedi, l'aver visto entrambe le facce della medaglia mi dà un tantino di esperienza nel ramo, ne dovresti sapere qualcosa pure tu no?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no amico gia'che e'giornata storta..nn gufare!


Però credimi....dio quanto è figa tua moglie...c' ha un culetto...che guarda...mi parla e mi dice...dai pincy perchè non vieni a trovarmi?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Però difficile che tu possa trovare un'amica più carina di tua moglie eh?
Secondo me...o no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però credimi....dio quanto è figa tua moglie...c' ha un culetto...che guarda...mi parla e mi dice...dai pincy perchè non vieni a trovarmi?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Però difficile che tu possa trovare un'amica più carina di tua moglie eh?
> Secondo me...o no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


che maledetto....:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

*Lothar...*

:corna:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti sembrerà assurdo me ne rendo conto, ma quando guardo i miei figli negli occhi, trovo la forza per superare ogni ostacolo. Combatto ogni giorno perchè la serenità apparente che li circonda diventi finalmente una cosa naturale e istintiva.


gli occhi i sorrisi di mia figlia hanno aiutato me in molte situazioni difficili..specie l'ultima...èvero stavo andando via..avevo mollato tutto perchè credevo che lui non mi volesse piuu....inizialmente sono rimasta per lei...per il suo papa che ama tanto..ma se lui non mi avesse fatto capire che aveva sbagliato,che voleva me....come ha fatto...me se sarei andata subito dopo...la mia valigia riempita frettolosamente con 4 cose è rimasta nel bagagliaio per 15 giorni....o forse piu non ricordo..
i figli sono la cosa piu importante....ma secondo te possono vivere nella menzogna???quando in casa non si sta bene sono i primi ad accorgersene....scusa se sono dura...ma tu sei il primo che parli di "serenità apparente"...i figli meritano molto di più....
scusa ancora la mia durezza ma è quello che penso...


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> gli occhi i sorrisi di mia figlia hanno aiutato me in molte situazioni difficili..specie l'ultima...èvero stavo andando via..avevo mollato tutto perchè credevo che lui non mi volesse piuu....inizialmente sono rimasta per lei...per il suo papa che ama tanto..ma se lui non mi avesse fatto capire che aveva sbagliato,che voleva me....come ha fatto...me se sarei andata subito dopo...la mia valigia riempita frettolosamente con 4 cose è rimasta nel bagagliaio per 15 giorni....o forse piu non ricordo..
> i figli sono la cosa piu importante....ma secondo te possono vivere nella menzogna???quando in casa non si sta bene sono i primi ad accorgersene....scusa se sono dura...ma tu sei il primo che parli di "serenità apparente"...i figli meritano molto di più....
> scusa ancora la mia durezza ma è quello che penso...


Ti posso assicurare che sono molto bravo a far sembrare il tutto la famiglia della casa nella prateria. Per me non è difficile, anche perchè sono un uomo alquanto romantico e sensibile e pur non concedendomi completamente a mia moglie, risulto comunque molto credibile e affettuoso. E' nella mia testa il maremoto, o meglio... l'assenza di emozioni. Sono freddo, tutto qui.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però credimi....dio quanto è figa tua moglie...c' ha un culetto...che guarda...mi parla e mi dice...dai pincy perchè non vieni a trovarmi?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Però difficile che tu possa trovare un'amica più carina di tua moglie eh?
> Secondo me...o no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


cavolo era sera..non ti sfugge niente....ed 'passato un'anno,domenica scorsa....quanto sei figlio di.........questa me la lego al dito......

faccio come tebe..peggioro..ma almeno la mia ne ha  tanti in meno...non tanti in piu'...
ovvio che scherzo...mi mangiano con gli occhi pure lei
e poi a parlar del diavolo..squilla il cell ed 'e'lei..ma la faccio aspettare....cosi'dopo si incazza..:incazzato:e io:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> T*i posso assicurare che sono molto bravo a far sembrare il tutto la famiglia della casa nella prateria. Per me non è difficile, anche perchè sono un uomo alquanto romantico e sensibile e pur non concedendomi completamente a mia moglie, risulto comunque molto credibile e affettuoso*. E' nella mia testa il maremoto, o meglio... l'assenza di emozioni. Sono freddo, tutto qui.


Kid...è terribile.
Non vivrei così nemmeno un giorno.
Non ho questo pelo sullo stomaco.


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kid...è terribile.
> Non vivrei così nemmeno un giorno.
> Non ho questo pelo sullo stomaco.


Forse anche perchè non hai figli. Sono loro il senso della vita per me.

Ti assicuro che ogni sacrificio fatto per loro, pesa un nulla.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però credimi....dio quanto è figa tua moglie...c' ha un culetto...che guarda...mi parla e mi dice...dai pincy perchè non vieni a trovarmi?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Però difficile che tu possa trovare un'amica più carina di tua moglie eh?
> Secondo me...o no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




Cafone....
Vatti a fidare....:mrgreen:
......degli amici....


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Forse anche perchè non hai figli. Sono loro il senso della vita per me.
> 
> Ti assicuro che ogni sacrificio fatto per loro, pesa un nulla.


Ti credo sulla parola.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Forse anche perchè non hai figli. Sono loro il senso della vita per me.
> 
> *Ti assicuro che ogni sacrificio fatto per loro, pesa un nulla.*




sti grandissimi cazzi

sabato scorso c'era una bellissima occasione per me E MIA FIGLIA di andare a Venezia a vedere l'America's Cup,
invitata  direttamente all'Arsenale

ma lei aveva la festa di compleanno della sua amichetta...con la quale si diverte e si litiga a giorni alterni
Con grazia e leggiadria, da madre affettuosa e lungimirante, ho cercato di farle capire quanto sarebbe stato interessante _sacrificare_ una festa di compleanno, un'occasione ripetibile infondo....
a favore di un evento molto più ......formativo?

ma non c'è stato verso

ovvio che ho ceduto io, mi metto a litigare con lei?
ma che questo non mi sia pesato...

non sono stata abbastanza convincente, mea culpa :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti credo sulla parola.



è vero per lui

per me non di certo
e ..spero..per molti altri genitori


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sti grandissimi cazzi
> 
> sabato scorso c'era una bellissima occasione per me E MIA FIGLIA di andare a Venezia a vedere l'America's Cup,
> invitata direttamente all'Arsenale
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sti grandissimi cazzi
> 
> sabato scorso c'era una bellissima occasione per me E MIA FIGLIA di andare a Venezia a vedere l'America's Cup,
> invitata  direttamente all'Arsenale
> ...


Quando l'argomento vira sui figli alzo le mani.
Non capisco ma mi adeguo...


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti credo sulla parola.


Ora che le acque sono un pò più calme...

Io sono un traditore di natura.

Alto, occhi azzurri, mi piace apparire, inguaribile donnaiolo... insomma, il prototipo del marpione del nord est.

Sto combattendo contro questa mia natura tuttoggi eh... la tentazione a tornare a tradire è tanta e a volte ci ricascherei volentieri. Ma l'aver subito il tradimento di mia moglie mi ha profondamente segnato. Mi ritengo ancora in cura, cerco di recuperare l'amore per mia moglie che sono certo in gran parte è nascosto solamente dal mio orgoglio maschile.

Eccomi qui, ti sembro più umano?


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è vero per lui
> 
> per me non di certo
> e ..spero..per molti altri genitori


Cazzo volevo quotare questo.
Dicevo.
Quando si parla di figli mi adeguo.
Non capisco ma...

Il mio istinto materno è sempre stato inesistente, probabilmente anche al fatto di avere avuto due genitori CHE HANNO FINTO per anni, pensando che noi figli non ci accorgessimo di nulla.


Va beh..


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ora che le acque sono un pò più calme...
> 
> Io sono un traditore di natura.
> 
> ...


guarda che ci sono degli incommensurabili cessi così:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è vero per lui
> 
> per me non di certo
> e ..spero..per molti altri genitori


Mah, a me risulta tutto così naturale...

Comunque non è che non mi facciano mai girare le balle eh, sia chiaro!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quando l'argomento vira sui figli alzo le mani.
> Non capisco ma mi adeguo...



sì, perchè sei intelligente e non ti addentri in argomenti di cui non hai esperienza 

comunque non capisco neanch'io certe posizioni ( mio limite) e sono madre


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che ci sono degli incommensurabili cessi così:rotfl:


Non è il mi ocaso, madamoiselle.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ora che le acque sono un pò più calme...
> 
> Io sono un traditore di natura.
> 
> ...


Mi sei sempre sembrato umano, solo troppo..settoriale ecco.
E capisco anche le motivazioni che ti hanno portato a tradire, anche se non sono le mie.
E sono stata una traditrice a grandi livelli, modestia a parte:mrgreen:

Io sinceramente sono stata fedele a Mattia molti anni, e solo in un occasione ho fatto "fatica" a non cedere, ma sinceramente la tentazione di tradire non è mai stata tanta come a te.
Anzi...non ci pensavo manco.

Comunque, forse perchè non sono orgogliosa...ma l'orgoglio fa tantissimi danni...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ora che le acque sono un pò più calme...
> 
> Io sono un traditore di natura.
> 
> ...


eh si amico Kid..gli occhi azzurri servono...i miei sono cobalto quindi ti batto...poi abbronzatura e brizzolato.sono valori aggiunti...che piacciono..pronto per la''caccia''Kid?


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh si amico Kid..gli occhi azzurri servono...i miei sono cobalto quindi ti batto...poi abbronzatura e brizzolato.sono valori aggiunti...che piacciono..*pronto per la''caccia''Kid?*


E smettila Lothar!!!
Vuoi fargli fallire la terapia dei 12 passi?

Cattivo!


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh si amico Kid..gli occhi azzurri servono...i miei sono cobalto quindi ti batto...poi abbronzatura e brizzolato.sono valori aggiunti...che piacciono..pronto per la''caccia''Kid?


:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> :carneval:


Cosa ridi!
Ora ti punto.
Non devi tradire e basta.


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sei sempre sembrato umano, solo troppo..settoriale ecco.
> E capisco anche le motivazioni che ti hanno portato a tradire, anche se non sono le mie.
> E sono stata una traditrice a grandi livelli, modestia a parte:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Eh si... credo che per un uomo sapere che la propria donna è stata posseduta da un altro sia davvero lacerante, più di qualsiasi coinvolgimento emotivo.

Siamo limitati noi eh, me ne rendo conto.


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cosa ridi!
> Ora ti punto.
> Non devi tradire e basta.


E' tanto tempo che non tradisco. Ogni tanto qualche flirt, giusto per limare la voglia. :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh si... credo che per un uomo sapere *che la propria donna è stata posseduta da un altro sia davvero lacerante, *più di qualsiasi coinvolgimento emotivo.
> 
> Siamo limitati noi eh, me ne rendo conto.


E' da poco che ho capito questo degli uomini.
Io la penso all'opposto come sai.
Del fisico poco mi importa.
Io voglio che il cuore del mio compagno sia mio. E solo mio.

Manager, il tipo con cui ho una storia, dice le tue stesse cose aggiungendo che non sarebbe in grado di perdonare.

Tutto questo ovviamente me lo dice mentre tromba con me in motel.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' tanto tempo che non tradisco. Ogni tanto qualche flirt, giusto per limare la voglia. :unhappy:



....minchia che vitaccia....


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tutto questo ovviamente me lo dice mentre tromba con me in motel.


:unhappy:


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....minchia che vitaccia....


Una vita di stenti guarda... :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Una vita di stenti guarda... :rotfl:


Vuoi che ti mandi due foto osè mie?











:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebeeeeeeeee.......
lascia in pace sto ragazzoooooooooo............


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Tebeeeeeeeee.......
> lascia in pace sto ragazzoooooooooo............



Uffaaaaaa.
E va bene.
La mando a te?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Uffaaaaaa.
> E va bene.
> La mando a te?


Con me non rischi di far danni, almeno.
E comunque tu ne millanti da tempo l'invio, ma nella mia mail non ho ancora trovato nulla.....:incazzato:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Uffaaaaaa.
> E va bene.
> La mando a te?



 grrrrr..e io ???ocio che avviso mister al tira minga...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grrrrr..e io ???ocio che avviso mister a*l tira minga.*..:mrgreen:


AHAHAHAHAH!!!
 Ma è quella foto osè che lo ha fatto capitolare!!!!!!!

A momenti muore!!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAH!!!
> Ma è quella foto osè che lo ha fatto capitolare!!!!!!!
> 
> A momenti muore!!!!!


be'la mia email l'hai....


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti mandi due foto osè mie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vai vai, che le aggiungo al mio archivio!


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vai vai, che le aggiungo al mio archivio!


Ho cambiato idea.
Hai gusti....come dire..."pienotti".:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho cambiato idea.
> Hai gusti....come dire..."pienotti".:mrgreen:


Capirai, mica ho detto che mi piacciono le maggiorate! :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Capirai, mica ho detto che mi piacciono le maggiorate! :rotfl:




Kiiiiiiiiiiid, fai il braviiiiiiiiiiiinoooooooooo.......


----------



## Annuccia (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ora che le acque sono un pò più calme...
> 
> *Io sono un traditore di natura*.
> 
> ...




io non sono traditrice,non tradisco..quindi molte persone mi reputano non capace di intendere,capirei traditori...i perchè e i per come...sono stata spesso attaccata parlando della mia sofferenza...eh già...io non posso capire
giusto...non ho esperienza...
ma tu "prototipo di marpione....traditore quasi per mestiere da come ti definisci....ti fai segnare profondamente....
non riesci ad andare avanti....perdendo addirittura la stima e fingendo quotidianamente...

si sei umano anche tu...come tutti noi...


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non sono traditrice,non tradisco..quindi molte persone mi reputano non capace di intendere,capirei traditori...i perchè e i per come...sono stata spesso attaccata parlando della mia sofferenza...eh già...io non posso capire
> giusto...non ho esperienza...
> ma tu "prototipo di marpione....traditore quasi per mestiere da come ti definisci....ti fai segnare profondamente....
> non riesci ad andare avanti....perdendo addirittura la stima e fingendo quotidianamente...
> ...



Mah, non mi ha stupito la mia "fine". Ho sempre saputo che le donne (e in particolare mia moglie), sono più forti di noi.


----------



## stellina (23 Maggio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Guarda, su questo potrei scrivere un vero trattato. la mia esperienza diretta mi porta a non vederla così. mia moglie - che amo e stimo nonostante tutto - è l'emblema dell'egoismo nei confronti  del suo prossimo (e miei), le uniche persone nei cui confronti non è egoista sono i suoi figli che cura e ama con enorme amore. io che ho una visione dell'amore piuttosto "calvinista" dove credo che una componente dell'amore sia il "donarsi" ed anche il "sacrificio" per l'altro, ho sofferto (e in parte ancora soffro) per questa sua maniera di interpretare l'amore. certo,forse, lei non mi ha mai tradito fisicamente ma, molte volte, non ho avuto il sostegno, non ho avuto ciò che avrei voluto. "tradire" va visto a 360 gradi non è solo scoparsi uno/a ma è anche venir meno a quel dovere primario che si ha nei confronti della persona con cui si condivide un cammino: il sostegno. Oggi, per scelta, non tradisco più ma "sento" di essere tuttora a rischio perchè il tradimento sarebbe la mia "rivolta silenziosa" al suo costante non vedere i miei sacrifici, le mie attenzioni ed il mio desiderio di proteggerla ed amarla (oltre che farla vivere come una principessa). lei ama si, ma a costo zaero.... Io sicuramente sono pessimo nel chiedere aiuto, vorrei che lei si accorgesse, da sola .......  più vado avanti con gli anni più sono convinto che in una coppia le sfaccettature del tradimento siano molteplici e solo per convenzione, e costume si dia rilevanza assoluta al fatto di lasciare cadere la mutanda....quando invece una parola, un gesto mancato uno sguardo non ricevuto, per me, fanno lo stesso male....
> 
> bastardo dentro


la penso come te! hai espresso bene, a mio parere, un concetto che ho in testa da molto!


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Guarda, su questo potrei scrivere un vero trattato. la mia esperienza diretta mi porta a non vederla così. mia moglie - che amo e stimo nonostante tutto - è l'emblema dell'egoismo nei confronti del suo prossimo (e miei), le uniche persone nei cui confronti non è egoista sono i suoi figli che cura e ama con enorme amore. io che ho una visione dell'amore piuttosto "calvinista" dove credo che una componente dell'amore sia il "donarsi" ed anche il "sacrificio" per l'altro, ho sofferto (e in parte ancora soffro) per questa sua maniera di interpretare l'amore. certo,forse, lei non mi ha mai tradito fisicamente ma, molte volte, non ho avuto il sostegno, non ho avuto ciò che avrei voluto. "tradire" va visto a 360 gradi non è solo scoparsi uno/a ma è anche venir meno a quel dovere primario che si ha nei confronti della persona con cui si condivide un cammino: il sostegno. Oggi, per scelta, non tradisco più ma "sento" di essere tuttora a rischio perchè il tradimento sarebbe la mia "rivolta silenziosa" al suo costante non vedere i miei sacrifici, le mie attenzioni ed il mio desiderio di proteggerla ed amarla (*oltre che farla vivere come una principessa*). lei ama si, ma a costo zaero.... Io sicuramente sono pessimo nel chiedere aiuto, vorrei che lei si accorgesse, da sola ....... più vado avanti con gli anni più sono convinto che in una coppia le sfaccettature del tradimento siano molteplici e solo per convenzione, e costume si dia rilevanza assoluta al fatto di lasciare cadere la mutanda....quando invece una parola, un gesto mancato uno sguardo non ricevuto, per me, fanno lo stesso male....
> 
> bastardo dentro


questo non so quanto possa essere importante per lei.
il senso di quello che dici è molto giusto perché tradire è anche venire meno a quel patto di complicità e sostegno morale che fa parte integrante del matrimonio.
però io ho il sospetto che fra voi ci siano tante parole non dette, aiuti non richiesti ingoiati e repressi da parte di entrambi.
state sostenendo una grande prova che metterebbe a rischio gran parte delle unioni , perché nel vostro caso la vera bomba non è stato il tradimento ma la salute di uno dei vostri bimbi...se non ricordo male.
se siete arrivati d oggi in discrete condizioni di coppia vuol dire che siete già molto bravi e innamorati...non sprecate questo sentimento con i silenzi pericolosi.
chiedi l'aiuto che ti serve , se non ti arriva prendi la sua mano e pretendi che lei faccia lo stesso con te.


----------



## bastardo dentro (23 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo non so quanto possa essere importante per lei.
> il senso di quello che dici è molto giusto perché tradire è anche venire meno a quel patto di complicità e sostegno morale che fa parte integrante del matrimonio.
> però io ho il sospetto che fra voi ci siano tante parole non dette, aiuti non richiesti ingoiati e repressi da parte di entrambi.
> state sostenendo una grande prova che metterebbe a rischio gran parte delle unioni , perché nel vostro caso la vera bomba non è stato il tradimento ma la salute di uno dei vostri bimbi...se non ricordo male.
> ...


lo sto facendo, credimi è complicato, ma lo sto facendo. è più l'idea di me stesso che viene meno. di cosa rappresentavo per lei a 20 anni, potevo sopportare tutto, potevo per lei vincere ogni battaglia. ammettere di aver bisogno di aiuto per me era una sconfitta, bruciante.

 io sono stato educato a non rompere mai le balle, mangiare in un angolo, quello che c'è, pulirsi, lavarsi, amministrarsi e soprattutto lavorare fin da ragazzino. e se fai bene:  "hai fatto il tuo dovere e nulla più"... io sono cresciuto così..... con molto sacrificio. direi che la parola sacrificio nella mia famiglia di origine è la base... è verissimo che c'è molto di non detto tra me e mia moglie ed è altrettanto vero che la sfida della patologia del nostro bimbo ha creato un sodalizio impensabile oltre ed aldilà di ogni cosa.... io mi analizzo costantemente e so che devo imparare a "chiedere" ma da qualche mese ho un ottica diversa, la amo così, a volte mi piace anche e proprio perchè è così. quando la osservo e vedo qualche piccola ruga, vedo i segni del tempo sul suo corpo bellissimo, la luce nei suoi occhi .... mi emoziono (ancora..). lascio che questa emozione penetri in me... e mi passano tutte i brutti pensieri. grazie per il bel messaggio

bastardo dentro


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> lo sto facendo, credimi è complicato, ma lo sto facendo. è più l'idea di me stesso che viene meno. di cosa rappresentavo per lei a 20 anni, potevo sopportare tutto, potevo per lei vincere ogni battaglia. ammettere di aver bisogno di aiuto per me era una sconfitta, bruciante.
> 
> io sono stato educato a non rompere mai le balle, mangiare in un angolo, quello che c'è, pulirsi, lavarsi, amministrarsi e soprattutto lavorare fin da ragazzino. e se fai bene:  "hai fatto il tuo dovere e nulla più"... io sono cresciuto così..... con molto sacrificio. direi che la parola sacrificio nella mia famiglia di origine è la base... è verissimo che c'è molto di non detto tra me e mia moglie ed è altrettanto vero che la sfida della patologia del nostro bimbo ha creato un sodalizio impensabile oltre ed aldilà di ogni cosa.... io mi analizzo costantemente e so che devo imparare a "chiedere" ma da qualche mese ho un ottica diversa, la amo così, a volte mi piace anche e proprio perchè è così. quando la osservo e vedo qualche piccola ruga, vedo i segni del tempo sul suo corpo bellissimo, la luce nei suoi occhi .... mi emoziono (ancora..). lascio che questa emozione penetri in me... e mi passano tutte i brutti pensieri. grazie per il bel messaggio
> 
> bastardo dentro


Sei stato un grande....senza sacrificio non si ottiene nulla...e se parliamo di tutti quelli che invece di studiare facevano le manifestazioni studentesche...sono ancora tutti là che non si sono laureati!!!!
Ciò sono iscritto all'università quindi tu mi devi promuovere...ciò io sono laureato quindi tu mi devi dare lavoro...no? Ciò ho famiglia e quindi tu mi devi dare una casa....no?

Si hai ragione...con molto sacrificio...:up::up::up::up::up:

E tuttto quello che un uomo realizza con il sudiore della sua fronte nessuno può portarglielo via eh?


----------



## aristocat (23 Maggio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Guarda, su questo potrei scrivere un vero trattato. la mia esperienza diretta mi porta a non vederla così. mia moglie - che amo e stimo nonostante tutto - è l'emblema dell'egoismo nei confronti  del suo prossimo (e miei), le uniche persone nei cui confronti non è egoista sono i suoi figli che cura e ama con enorme amore. io che ho una visione dell'amore piuttosto "calvinista" dove credo che una componente dell'amore sia il "donarsi" ed anche il "sacrificio" per l'altro, ho sofferto (e in parte ancora soffro) per questa sua maniera di interpretare l'amore. certo,forse, lei non mi ha mai tradito fisicamente ma, molte volte, non ho avuto il sostegno, non ho avuto ciò che avrei voluto. "tradire" va visto a 360 gradi non è solo scoparsi uno/a ma è anche venir meno a quel dovere primario che si ha nei confronti della persona con cui si condivide un cammino: il sostegno. Oggi, per scelta, non tradisco più ma "sento" di essere tuttora a rischio perchè il tradimento sarebbe la mia "rivolta silenziosa" al suo costante non vedere i miei sacrifici, le mie attenzioni ed il mio desiderio di proteggerla ed amarla (oltre che farla vivere come una principessa). lei ama si, ma a costo zaero.... Io sicuramente sono pessimo nel chiedere aiuto, vorrei che lei si accorgesse, da sola .......  più vado avanti con gli anni più sono convinto che in una coppia le sfaccettature del tradimento siano molteplici e solo per convenzione, e costume si dia rilevanza assoluta al fatto di lasciare cadere la mutanda....quando invece una parola, un gesto mancato uno sguardo non ricevuto, per me, fanno lo stesso male....
> 
> bastardo dentro


 Scusa BD, se posso chiedere: cosa intendi per sacrifici nei tuoi confronti e sostenerti come marito?


----------



## zOdYaKo (23 Maggio 2012)

PAOLO STANCO ha detto:


> ho conosciuto una donna meravigliosa due anni fa. sposata. lei mi ha cercato, lei è stata molto diretta... tutto è iniziato per gioco poi si è fatto terribilmente serio. lei dice di amarmi come non ha mai amato nessuno, però non si separa. ha un bimbo di cinque anni e con il marito mi racconta è finito tutto tanto tempo fa. a volte mi sta molto vicina e dice che si separerà, altre volte, soprattutto dopo le domeniche familiari, mi allontana e dice di essere molto confusa e di stare male al pensiero di separarsi. il marito (anche lui ha avuto nel recente passato una storia extraconiugale importante) adesso continua a dirle di voler riprovare a stare con lei, lei mi dice che ama me e del marito non ne vuole più sapere però non mi da dei tempi. io con lei mi sono preso tutti gli impegni del mondo, anche di aiutarla economicamente se dovesse servire. però lei è ancora lì e io non so davvero che fare. lei mi chiede di staccarci per un po perchè così si separerebbe più facilmente, io credo che mi chieda di staccarmi per riavvicinarsi al marito... che faccio?


Hai messo la tua vita nelle mani della donna di un altro. Già e' un suicidio mettersi nelle mani di una donna, ma mettersi nelle mani di una donna impegnata con un'altra persona nasconde una forma perversa e criminale di masochismo. Risvegliati ...

S*B


----------



## Duchessa (23 Maggio 2012)

zOdYaKo ha detto:


> Hai messo la tua vita nelle mani della donna di un altro. Già e' *un suicidio mettersi nelle mani di* una donna, ma mettersi nelle mani di una donna impegnata con un'altra persona nasconde una forma perversa e *criminale* di masochismo. Risvegliati ...
> 
> S*B


:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> :singleeye:


beh se lo leggi bene si firma pure no?
S boro
D entro

Ma io dico citando la matra...ma come si fa giudicare così il vissuto di un altro?


----------



## bastardo dentro (24 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scusa BD, se posso chiedere: cosa intendi per sacrifici nei tuoi confronti e sostenerti come marito?


sacrificio è:

- portare una tazza di caffè a tuo marito/moglie che lavora sempre fino a tardi;
- dire un giorno (non tutti, basta uno) non preoccuparti i bimbi stamani li accompagno io, riposa un pò di più oggi
- non preoccuparti di sistemare la casa dai disastri dei tuoi bimbi stasera, ci penso io o ci pensa la donna domani
- perchè non ti prendi un giorno per te, per le tue passioni, un giorno intero di sport
- dire a tuo marito/moglie non che manca sempre qualcosa, ma ogni tanto, solo ogni tanto, che bello ciò che abbiamo conquistato, che la nostra vita è bella così e forse ce la caviamo anche senza autista, ville  e tre domestici.
- fare l'amore un TANTININO PIU SPESSO anche se ogni tanto si è un pò stanchi ....


questa è la mia idea di sacrificio (reciproco) in un rapporto


----------



## Sole (24 Maggio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sacrificio è:
> 
> - portare una tazza di caffè a tuo marito/moglie che lavora sempre fino a tardi;
> - dire un giorno (non tutti, basta uno) non preoccuparti i bimbi stamani li accompagno io, riposa un pò di più oggi
> ...


Capisco quello che scrivi. Ma la mia esperienza mi suggerisce che le persone, a meno che non capitino eventi rivoluzionari, tendono a non cambiare. E che avere aspettative nei confronti di chi non può soddisfarle, o per incapacità o per semplice pigrizia, porta inesorabilmente a sentirsi frustrati.

Forse potresti, tanto per cominciare, prenderti quella giornata tutta per te. Salutando tua moglie al mattino e dicendole semplicemente 'ho bisogno di ricaricare le pile tesoro, ci vediamo stasera'.

Forse potresti chiederle di riordinare i disastri dei bimbi perchè sei un po' stanco e per una volta ti va di sprofondare sul divano a leggere un libro o addormentarti davanti alla partita.

Insomma, provare a cambiare te stesso. Un pochino, almeno. Quel tanto che basta per non alimentare in eterno questa sensazione di scontatezza che emerge da ciò che descrivi.

Tua moglie si è adagiata su di te. Perchè hai le spalle larghe, perchè ti fai in quattro... ed è giusto, è giusto che tu ti dia alla tua famiglia. Ma è anche giusto che tenti di pretendere qualcosa anche per te. La vita non può essere solo sacrificio, abbiamo tutti il diritto di ricevere una carezza, ogni tanto. E per carezza intendo una gratificazione, un po' di calore, un'attenzione particolare. E se questa carezza non arriva, bisogna imparare a darsela da soli. Ce lo dobbiamo.

Non pensare di non essere importante. Non è così.


----------



## passante (24 Maggio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Guarda, su questo potrei scrivere un vero trattato. la mia esperienza diretta mi porta a non vederla così. mia moglie - che amo e stimo nonostante tutto - è l'emblema dell'egoismo nei confronti  del suo prossimo (e miei), le uniche persone nei cui confronti non è egoista sono i suoi figli che cura e ama con enorme amore. io che ho una visione dell'amore piuttosto "calvinista" dove credo che una componente dell'amore sia il "donarsi" ed anche il "sacrificio" per l'altro, ho sofferto (e in parte ancora soffro) per questa sua maniera di interpretare l'amore. certo,forse, lei non mi ha mai tradito fisicamente ma, molte volte, non ho avuto il sostegno, non ho avuto ciò che avrei voluto. "tradire" va visto a 360 gradi non è solo scoparsi uno/a ma è anche venir meno a quel dovere primario che si ha nei confronti della persona con cui si condivide un cammino: il sostegno. Oggi, per scelta, non tradisco più ma "sento" di essere tuttora a rischio perchè il tradimento sarebbe la mia "rivolta silenziosa" al suo costante non vedere i miei sacrifici, le mie attenzioni ed il mio desiderio di proteggerla ed amarla (oltre che farla vivere come una principessa). lei ama si, ma a costo zaero.... I*o sicuramente sono pessimo nel chiedere aiuto, vorrei che lei si accorgesse, da sola .......  *più vado avanti con gli anni più sono convinto che in una coppia le sfaccettature del tradimento siano molteplici e solo per convenzione, e costume si dia rilevanza assoluta al fatto di lasciare cadere la mutanda....quando inveceuna parola, un gesto mancato uno sguardo non ricevuto, per me, fanno lo stesso male....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Anche io facevo fatica a chiedere, ma ora penso che chiedere è importante quanto dare, sai. a se noi chiedessimo l'altro si sentirebbe più importante (e più amato?). a volte ci vede così indipendenti che pensa di non essere così fondamentale... A volte, semplicemente, ha bisogno che chiediamo se no non vede quello di cui abbiamo bisogno... e non gli se ne può fare una colpa. Chiedendo diamo la possibilità all’altro di dimostrare non solo quanto ma come ci ama. Ultimamente ho capito che ognuno ama in un modo diverso, suo... mi hai colpito anche  nell'altro post, quando parli dei sacrifici, che sono i modi in cui fai passare la tua attenzione e la tua cura per tua moglie... io capisco che devo imparare a vedere, a riconoscere le attenzioni dell’altro. anche io porto il caffè a letto ogni santa mattina. Ma una volta, litigando, mi ha chiesto: "ma tu ti sei mai accorto che quando arrivi a casa ti accolgo sempre col sorriso, sempre, indipendentemente dalla giornata che ho avuto?" Sì, no, non lo so… non credevo lo facesse per me, per farmi stare bene, credevo gli venisse spontaneo. E in effetti essere accolto così mi piace moltissimo. È solo un piccolo esempio, fa il paio giusto col caffè. Ma mi accorgo che devo imparare a riconoscere gli sforzi dell’altro, perché essendo diverso da me magari li fa in direzioni che io non riconosco. E poi ho capito, dopo la nostra crisi, che bisogna dirsi mille volte le cose belle, ringraziarsi, riconoscersele a vicenda.  Cominciare a non lasciare *non detto* il positivo. 
Poi piano piano anche il negativo, certo, ma il positivo è quello che scalda il cuore e dà il coraggio di affrontare anche il resto.
scusami ho scritto per te, ma forse più per me.


----------



## zoDyAkO (24 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> beh se lo leggi bene si firma pure no?
> S boro
> D entro
> 
> Ma io dico citando la matra...ma come si fa giudicare così il vissuto di un altro?


Confondi le D con le B. Non é grave, in fondo si assomigliano ...

S*B


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> Anche io facevo fatica a chiedere, ma ora penso che chiedere è importante quanto dare, sai. a se noi chiedessimo l'altro si sentirebbe più importante (e più amato?). a volte ci vede così indipendenti che pensa di non essere così fondamentale... A volte, semplicemente, ha bisogno che chiediamo se no non vede quello di cui abbiamo bisogno... e non gli se ne può fare una colpa. Chiedendo diamo la possibilità all’altro di dimostrare non solo quanto ma come ci ama. Ultimamente ho capito che ognuno ama in un modo diverso, suo... mi hai colpito anche  nell'altro post, quando parli dei sacrifici, che sono i modi in cui fai passare la tua attenzione e la tua cura per tua moglie... io capisco che devo imparare a vedere, a riconoscere le attenzioni dell’altro. anche io porto il caffè a letto ogni santa mattina. Ma una volta, litigando, mi ha chiesto: "ma tu ti sei mai accorto che quando arrivi a casa ti accolgo sempre col sorriso, sempre, indipendentemente dalla giornata che ho avuto?" Sì, no, non lo so… non credevo lo facesse per me, per farmi stare bene, credevo gli venisse spontaneo. E in effetti essere accolto così mi piace moltissimo. È solo un piccolo esempio, fa il paio giusto col caffè. Ma mi accorgo che devo imparare a riconoscere gli sforzi dell’altro, perché essendo diverso da me magari li fa in direzioni che io non riconosco. E poi ho capito, dopo la nostra crisi, che bisogna dirsi mille volte le cose belle, ringraziarsi, riconoscersele a vicenda.  Cominciare a non lasciare *non detto* il positivo.
> Poi piano piano anche il negativo, certo, ma il positivo è quello che scalda il cuore e dà il coraggio di affrontare anche il resto.
> scusami ho scritto per te, ma forse più per me.


Ti ho quotato e approvato.


----------



## Carola (28 Maggio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sacrificio è:
> 
> - portare una tazza di caffè a tuo marito/moglie che lavora sempre fino a tardi;
> - dire un giorno (non tutti, basta uno) non preoccuparti i bimbi stamani li accompagno io, riposa un pò di più oggi
> ...


quoto in tutto
qui avviene il cotnrario appunto 
ma tu imepegantissimocome fai,,tipo portare figli a scuola?
io sono 10 anni che gestisco 3 bimbi e corro al lavoro sola dal lunedi al giovedi

ma allora sono brava!
oggi sono in vena di farmi i pat pat
e ho una tata nessun autista ne villa eheh


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Maggio 2012)

leggendo questa discussione mi sono rispecchiata in pieno in questa storia....l'unica differenza è che io nn ho bambini...per il resto..tutto identico...lei ti ama,come io amo l'altro...e credo lo lascera..sai di cosa ha bisogno la tua amante?di sapere che tu ci sarai...concretamente..perchè avrà bisogno del tuo conforto,della tua presenza....evidentemente è per questo che non ha ancora mollato il marito.Parlale sinceramente e dille(se sei disposto)che tu per lei ci sarai....


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> leggendo questa discussione mi sono rispecchiata in pieno in questa storia....l'unica differenza è che io nn ho bambini...per il resto..tutto identico...lei ti ama,come io amo l'altro...e credo lo lascera..sai di cosa ha bisogno la tua amante?di sapere che tu ci sarai...concretamente..perchè avrà bisogno del tuo conforto,della tua presenza....evidentemente è per questo che non ha ancora mollato il marito.Parlale sinceramente e dille(se sei disposto)che tu per lei ci sarai....


[video=youtube;ZrUPGZnmNLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrUPGZnmNLE&feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## makapaka (1 Giugno 2012)

no Paolo, mi dispiace non lascerà mai il marito. Ci vuole solo la forza di volontà a far cambiare le cose.
Evidentemente le sta bene questa situazione !


----------

